# Curva Sud:Un Sogno per Alcuni, un Incubo per Altri



## Arsozzenal (29 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?f=129588

si continua da qui!!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Un sogno per chi? Per i tesserati PdL?


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Che schifo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

aspetto con ansia le prossime mosse!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo come va la squadra.. sono curioso di vedere le reazioni.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Stasera un grande striscion
"promesse mantenute"
"silvio torna presto"
"no al calcio malato"


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

al 90% non si farà nulla a livello di contestazione...al massimo qualche striscione di dissenso ma niente di più


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> al 90% non si farà nulla a livello di contestazione...al massimo qualche striscione di dissenso ma niente di più



Più che altro son curioso di vedere se la squadra dovesse andare male..


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Più che altro son curioso di vedere se la squadra dovesse andare male..



credo non si faccia nulla anche in quel caso..ho già letto commenti di personaggi influenti all'interno della curva sul gruppo facebook!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> credo non si faccia nulla anche in quel caso..ho già letto commenti di personaggi influenti all'interno della curva sul gruppo facebook!!



Dici "CURVA SUD MILANO"?


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Dici "CURVA SUD MILANO"?



si ma non la pagina..il gruppo..o forse era l'altro..la curva sud milano è sempre colpevole? mi pare che si chiami o qualcosa del genere


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Settembre 2012)

Complimenti a tutti quelli che eran lì a prendere l'acqua e a sostenere sempre i ragazzi, io dovevo esserci, ma hanno messo la partita alla sera e mi hanno tolto la possibilità di tornare in treno...AvantiCurvaSud


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Settembre 2012)

Lo storico esponente del tifo rossonero Giancarlo Capelli, meglio noto come "Il Barone", ci dà il suo punto di vista da affezionato milanista sulle prospettive della squadra, a bocce ferme dopo la chiusura del mercato e dicendo la sua su Antonio Cassano. In esclusiva per MilanNews.

*Barone, la tifoseria durante la partita contro la Sampdoria ha esposto lo striscione “31 agosto attendiamo fiduciosi”. Siamo a settembre: soddisfatti degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni?*

“Non posso giudicare ma Bojan e De Jong mi sembrano due buoni giocatori. Si è visto a Bologna che hanno cambiato il gioco del Milan. Poi, lo sappiamo, in questo momento bisogna fare sacrifici. Aspettavamo gli arrivi e la promessa è stata mantenuta. Poi questi uomini li ha voluti anche l’allenatore e li valuteremo nel corso del campionato. C’era chi si aspettava il grande nome ma la situazione è quella che è”.

*Rimane la lunga lista infortuni*

“Non capisco questi infortuni, c’è un Milan Lab che da sempre è ritenuto efficace e la cosa mi stupisce e preoccupa. Incredibile come questa squadra da due anni sia falcidiata”.
*
Un tuo giudizio dopo le prime due partite dei rossoneri?*

“Con la Samp purtroppo nessun tiro in porta nel primo tempo, ma nella ripresa non meritavamo di perdere. A Bologna un grande Pazzini, giocatore che a me è sempre piaciuto e ho sempre considerato uno dei migliori centravanti d’Europa. Mi sono piaciuti i due ultimi acquisti perciò dico: diamo tempo al tempo. Ho vissuto situazioni ben peggiori e non sono certo spaventato. Capisco che i tifosi del Milan si sono fatti il palato fino, ma bisogna essere attaccati alla maglia”.

*E a chi ha chiesto il rimborso dell’abbonamento cosa dici?*

“Non mi piace giudicare, certamente mi meraviglio che il tifoso milanista abbia preso questa decisione. Chi tiene al colore della propria maglia non deve chiedere il rimborso perché allora non è tifoso”.

*La situazione Cassano dal tuo punto di vista*

“Anzitutto quando è venuto al Milan mi aspettavo un’altra persona. Io sono andato a trovarlo all’ospedale e ci aspettavamo noi tifosi quantomeno un ringraziamento da parte sua. È stato il giocatore più acclamato quando scendeva in campo, durante le partite c’era un gran tifo per lui. Noi ci siamo rimasti male, lui ha fatto un ringraziamento in conferenza stampa di presentazione all’Inter, quando se n’è andato via e 6 mesi dopo il ricovero. Per inciso: da allora non l’abbiamo mai sentito e tengo a precisare e sottolineare quanto ci dia fastidio il fatto che abbia detto che aveva contatti con la curva, cosa non vera. Io non l’ho mai sentito. Noi non abbiamo ricevuto alcuna telefonata di ringraziamento. Per non parlare della mancata riconoscenza nei confronti della Società che l’ha preso in un periodo particolare, curandolo, facendolo rientrare in un momento delicato della stagione e consegnandolo alla Nazionale in tempo per la convocazione per gli Europei: bel ringraziamento. Ha sbagliato a comportarsi così ma deve sapere che il tifoso non dimentica. Chiudo dicendo: dice di essere interista, però a suo tempo prima di andare alla Samp aveva chiesto di venire al Milan”.

milannews.it


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

come ampiamente previsto niente contestazione...il barone quando lo vedo e lo sento parlare mi chiedo sempre come fa ad essere un ultras...sempre pacato e tranquillo!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> come ampiamente previsto niente contestazione...il barone quando lo vedo e lo sento parlare mi chiedo sempre come fa ad essere un ultras...sempre pacato e tranquillo!!



per lui è un lavoro


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

"Pazzini, giocatore che a me è sempre piaciuto e ho sempre considerato uno dei migliori centravanti d’Europa"

Ho finito vostro onore.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> per lui è un lavoro


eh lo so!!40 anni che lo fa e 40 anni che resiste!!


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

prima o poi gli danno anche la scrivania in via turati a questo qui


----------



## Francy (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi dispiace per Arso, che è una persona che ha passione vera e che rispetto profondamente, e che probabilmente non condividerà, ma vorrei ricordare come questi soggetti contestavano la squadra facendo lo "sciopero del tifo" in finale di Mondiale per Club in Giappone probabilmente perchè la società aveva chiuso i rubinetti e non contestano adesso che hanno venduto i migliori giocatori comprando gente sì di buon livello, ma facendo teatrini assurdi e facendo finta che nulla fosse successo...


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Arso, che è una persona che ha passione vera e che rispetto profondamente, e che probabilmente non condividerà, ma vorrei ricordare come questi soggetti contestavano la squadra facendo lo "sciopero del tifo" in finale di Mondiale per Club in Giappone probabilmente perchè la società aveva chiuso i rubinetti e non contestano adesso che hanno venduto i migliori giocatori comprando gente sì di buon livello, ma facendo teatrini assurdi e facendo finta che nulla fosse successo...



Condivido tutto quello che hai detto!!!anche io non condivido le scelte prese negli ultimi mesi..la contestazione avrebbero dovuto farla subito dopo le cessioni se doveva essere fatta....dopo si sapeva che non avrebbero più contestato anche perchè non c'era più alcuna utilità


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Ora li intervistano pure sulla Gazza?


----------



## Bawert (17 Settembre 2012)

Quando faranno una contestazione? Credo MAI


----------



## Pamparulez (17 Settembre 2012)

Contestare? Il cane non morde mai la mano del padrone che lo sfama.
Esilaranti le dichiarazioni per "ufficializzare" che non ci saranno contestazioni.. Probabilmente sono soddisfatti del mercato, del gioco, della rosa e del gioco espresso...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Settembre 2012)

Hanno chiesto e ottenuto un confronto con la squadra dopo le deludenti prestazioni in campionato e in Champions. E lo hanno avuto. E’ durato circa 20 minuti il summit tra i rappresentanti della Curva Sud e la squadra dentro il centro sportivo di Milanello. Un colloquio intenso al quale hanno partecipato gran parte dei giocatori con i senatori capitanati da Massimo Ambrosini e Christian Abbiati in prima fila. Secondo quanto appreso da MilanNews.it, la curva ha ribadito ancora una volta il suo sostegno alla squadra a patto che in campo venga profuso sempre e comunque il massimo impegno. Stessa sostegno verrà riservato a Massimiliano Allegri. Il confronto, molto schietto, ha visto la squadra reagire bene con i senatori pronti a motivare ancora di più il gruppo. A partire da Udine quindi ci dovrà essere una carica maggiore, sia in campo che sugli spalti, per uscire insieme da questo momento difficile. Al colloquio, come già riportato, non ha partecipato Adriano Galliani.

milannews.it


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Avranno chiesto un aumento!


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2012)

Tempo 2-3 anni e allo stadio ci saranno solo loro, i venduti.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (20 Settembre 2012)

Una curva di cagnolini, patetici.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2012)

se volete contestare perchè non andate voi di persona a milanello???

una contestazione ora è la cosa più inutile che ci sia!!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se volete contestare perchè non andate voi di persona a milanello???
> 
> una contestazione ora è la cosa più inutile che ci sia!!



ma infatto ora che vuoi contestare,è inutile,non cambi nulla.Dovevano farlo ben prima!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> ma infatto ora che vuoi contestare,è inutile,non cambi nulla.Dovevano farlo ben prima!



infatti ora la linea della curva è quella giusta!!!la contestazione si sarebbe dovuto farla appena dopo le cessioni di ibra e thiago...contestando e fischiando ora non fai che peggiorare la situazione che già di suo non è molto piacevole!!!
ma oramai qualsiasi cosa faccia la curva sud è sbagliata a prescindere!!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> infatti ora la linea della curva è quella giusta!!!la contestazione si sarebbe dovuto farla appena dopo le cessioni di ibra e thiago...contestando e fischiando ora non fai che peggiorare la situazione che già di suo non è molto piacevole!!!
> ma oramai qualsiasi cosa faccia la curva sud è sbagliata a prescindere!!



Arso prima la curva del Milan era l'emblema del tifo ultras in Italia,ora è derisa da tutti.Pensa me ne ha parlato male un tifoso biancoceleste tra l'altro!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Arso prima la curva del Milan era l'emblema del tifo ultras in Italia,ora è derisa da tutti.Pensa me ne ha parlato male un tifoso biancoceleste tra l'altro!



fare l'ultras in italia adesso non è facile!!!e la curva del milan ha subito un ricambio generazionale incredibile...io vedo che più il tempo passa e più migliora...le diffide però continuano a colpire e non è facile andare avanti


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> fare l'ultras in italia adesso non è facile!!!e la curva del milan ha subito un ricambio generazionale incredibile...io vedo che più il tempo passa e più migliora...le diffide però continuano a colpire e non è facile andare avanti



Ma io ho seri dubbi sull'integrita' della curva e non credo di essere il solo.Poi bah,sono opinioni!


----------



## Francy (20 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> infatti ora la linea della curva è quella giusta!!!la contestazione si sarebbe dovuto farla appena dopo le cessioni di ibra e thiago...contestando e fischiando ora non fai che peggiorare la situazione che già di suo non è molto piacevole!!!
> ma oramai qualsiasi cosa faccia la curva sud è sbagliata a prescindere!!



Non è che sia stato fatto un errore da poco a non contestare dopo le cessioni di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic che rappresentano un completo ridimensionamento della squadra. E il prender tempo, "aspettiamo fino al 31 Agosto", come se non si sapesse che chiunque fosse arrivato ci sarebbe stato ridimensionamento, è un errore (in buona fede o in mala fede non so) da matita blu.

E poi, anche adesso, si potrebbe scindere la cosa: Applaudire e incitare i ragazzi che giocano esponendo striscioni di pesante protesta contro una società inadatta.

Invece i capi ultrà ci parlano di crisi, momento finanziario, pareggio di bilancio e di Pazzini miglior centravanti d'Europa


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non è che sia stato fatto un errore da poco a non contestare dopo le cessioni di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic che rappresentano un completo ridimensionamento della squadra. E il prender tempo, "aspettiamo fino al 31 Agosto", come se non si sapesse che chiunque fosse arrivato ci sarebbe stato ridimensionamento, è un errore (in buona fede o in mala fede non so) da matita blu.
> 
> E poi, anche adesso, si potrebbe scindere la cosa: Applaudire e incitare i ragazzi che giocano esponendo striscioni di pesante protesta contro una società inadatta.
> 
> Invece i capi ultrà ci parlano di crisi, momento finanziario, pareggio di bilancio e di Pazzini miglior centravanti d'Europa



infatti non condivido il mutismo contro la società


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Io credo sarebbe stato meglio contestare prima della fine del mercato tanto l'andazzo si era capito benissimo. Ora non avrebbe senso e complicherebbe molto le cose.

Una cosa non mi è chiara invece: quelli che invocano la contestazione da parte della curva mi domando: perchè non andate voi col vostro bello striscioncino di protesta al 2 rosso/arancio o dove volete e vi fate sentire? Nessuno ve lo impedisce!!! 
La risposta è semplice: il 99% di questi mette piede a San Siro, se tutto va bene, solamente a Milan-Barcellona, quest'anno che la squadra è scarsa non si sognano nemmeno di varcare i cancelli dello stadio...


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Arso prima la curva del Milan era l'emblema del tifo ultras in Italia,ora è derisa da tutti.Pensa me ne ha parlato male un tifoso biancoceleste tra l'altro!



Se conoscessi un minimo le dinamiche del tifo sapresti che i laziali sono gli ultimi a poter parlare da questo punto di vista


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Io credo sarebbe stato meglio contestare prima della fine del mercato tanto l'andazzo si era capito benissimo. Ora non avrebbe senso e complicherebbe molto le cose.
> 
> Una cosa non mi è chiara invece: quelli che invocano la contestazione da parte della curva mi domando: perchè non andate voi col vostro bello striscioncino di protesta al 2 rosso/arancio o dove volete e vi fate sentire? Nessuno ve lo impedisce!!!
> La risposta è semplice: il 99% di questi mette piede a San Siro, se tutto va bene, solamente a Milan-Barcellona, quest'anno che la squadra è scarsa non si sognano nemmeno di varcare i cancelli dello stadio...


La risposta non è così semplice,invece.
Cosa me lo impedisce?Vediamo...
dovrei partire da Roma,pagando ovviamente,arrivare a Milano dove effettivamente scroccherei l'alloggio.Poi pagare il biglietto,facendo un favore alla società,per esporre uno striscione che probabilmente non sarebbe nemmeno notato.Il tutto per assistere ad uno scempio,inoltre.Ma chi me lo fa fare?
Il singolo non serve a nulla,è necessario un gruppo.Un gruppo vero.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Se conoscessi un minimo le dinamiche del tifo sapresti che i laziali sono gli ultimi a poter parlare da questo punto di vista


E' un amico che in tutta sincerita' mi ha riportato un accaduto.A me interessa poco di queste cose da ultras,su chi "ce l'ha piu' lungo" e quant'altro.E' un mondo che non m'appartiene!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (21 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Invece i capi ultrà ci parlano di crisi, momento finanziario, pareggio di bilancio e di Pazzini miglior centravanti d'Europa


La cosa è palese che da quando la FOSSA non c'è più, il ''Capo Ultrà'' è diventato Berlusconi.....


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tempo 2-3 anni e allo stadio ci saranno solo loro, i venduti.



Oppure, se il nano vende molti di loro allo stadio neanche ci verranno... dovranno trovarsi un nuovo lavoro d'altronde.


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non è che sia stato fatto un errore da poco a non contestare dopo le cessioni di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic che rappresentano un completo ridimensionamento della squadra. E il prender tempo, "aspettiamo fino al 31 Agosto", come se non si sapesse che chiunque fosse arrivato ci sarebbe stato ridimensionamento, è un errore (in buona fede o in mala fede non so) da matita blu.
> 
> E poi, anche adesso, si potrebbe scindere la cosa: Applaudire e incitare i ragazzi che giocano esponendo striscioni di pesante protesta contro una società inadatta.
> 
> Invece i capi ultrà ci parlano di crisi, momento finanziario, pareggio di bilancio e di Pazzini miglior centravanti d'Europa



Ancora Francy, il problema non è stato neanche aspettare fino al 31 agosto nonostante si sapesse del ridimensionamento.
Il problema è non contestare una dirigenza che annaspa pesantemente, che non ha alcun progetto, io posso anche accettare il ridimensionamento a patto che ci sia una linea chiara su chi acquistare, su chi investire (leggevo ieri che complessivamente, l'affare De Jong ha una dimensione economica pari all'affare Verratti...), su come ripartire... qui ci sono solo e soltanto grandissime prese per il c*lo e la mitica "Curva" sa solo fare questi discorsetti.. ma cosa sostieni quando dietro c'è il nulla, quando le fondamenta sono fatte di sabbia, dai....


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2012)

ma ti prego, ahahah un sogno per alcuni... lol 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> fare l'ultras in italia adesso non è facile!!!e la curva del milan ha subito un ricambio generazionale incredibile...io vedo che più il tempo passa e più migliora...le diffide però continuano a colpire e non è facile andare avanti



le diffide continuano a colpire?

ma che vuol dire?


----------



## Francy (21 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Ancora Francy, il problema non è stato neanche aspettare fino al 31 agosto nonostante si sapesse del ridimensionamento.
> Il problema è non contestare una dirigenza che annaspa pesantemente, che non ha alcun progetto, io posso anche accettare il ridimensionamento a patto che ci sia una linea chiara su chi acquistare, su chi investire (leggevo ieri che complessivamente, l'affare De Jong ha una dimensione economica pari all'affare Verratti...), su come ripartire... qui ci sono solo e soltanto grandissime prese per il c*lo e la mitica "Curva" sa solo fare questi discorsetti.. ma cosa sostieni quando dietro c'è il nulla, quando le fondamenta sono fatte di sabbia, dai....



Infatti la penso come te. Io critico pesantemente il vivere alla giornata, la mancanza di una progettualità, il fatto che si comprano giocatori più o meno a caso (Traorè, Constant, Ze Eduardo) senza seguire un filo logico, Galliani che dice che il mercato si fa nell'ultima settimana (forse quello delle vacche)...

Con me, poi, il discorso venite allo stadio a protestare non attacca. Non sono un animale da stadio, pur seguendo il Milan dal 1994-1995, e quest'anno ho già messo in atto la mia protesta. Via Sky, il Milan lo seguo in altri modi (tipo baracci et similia), ma nemmeno un soldo per seguire questo scempio.


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Ripeto il concetto: muovete il ****, andateci voi allo stadio col vostro striscione di protesta!!! Invece voi volete che la curva contesti e voi comodi in poltrona, non vi si può nemmeno chiamare tifosi.


----------



## Dexter (21 Settembre 2012)

se chiedi a un qualunque ultrà qual'è la curva più ridicola della serie A ti risponde quella del milan.


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Di una cosa son contento per sta situazione: chi ama il Milan è accanto alla squadra e allo stadio sempre e comunque, gli occasionali si piangono addosso dalla poltrona, ecco la cosa buona è che vengono tagliati i rami secchi del tifo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ripeto il concetto: muovete il ****, andateci voi allo stadio col vostro striscione di protesta!!! Invece voi volete che la curva contesti e voi comodi in poltrona, non vi si può nemmeno chiamare tifosi.



ero a san siro sabato scorso, dubito che facciano entrare striscioni di protesta visto che non fanno entrare neanche le bottigliette tappate 

però a fine partita (ero nel secondo arancio) c'erano tantissimi contenti della situazione solo per come è stata gestita da galliani&Co... alcuni esultavano pure  qualche bel fischio l'ho tirato anch'io


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Di una cosa son contento per sta situazione: chi ama il Milan è accanto alla squadra e allo stadio sempre e comunque, gli occasionali si piangono addosso dalla poltrona, ecco la cosa buona è che vengono tagliati i rami secchi del tifo.



Te pareva se non tiravate fuori la storia degli occasionali,sempre bella pronta,è incredibile.Tutti hanno il diritto di protestare,siamo in democrazia e se ritengo la curva del Milan l'ombra di quel che è stato la Fossa,nessuno puo' dirmi nulla in contrario o quantomeno di tacere!


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Io l'ho scritto prima che sarebbe stato giusto protestare in Agosto, non dico di no, ma sta gente che sa solo accusare dalla poltrona sta diventando insopportabile.


----------



## Francy (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Io l'ho scritto prima che sarebbe stato giusto protestare in Agosto, non dico di no, ma sta gente che sa solo accusare dalla poltrona sta diventando insopportabile.



Guarda che tifosi del Milan sono anche tanti che allo Stadio non possono andare per mille motivi, e che quindi non possono esprimere il loro dissenso in questa maniera. In casa mia si pagava 40 euro al mese per il Milan, praticamente un abbonamento (certo, volendo potevi vedere anche altro, ma il Milan era il motivo principale dell'abbonamento), quest'anno abbiamo mandato disdetta con tanto di motivazione. Poi basta parlare degli "occasionali", a voi va bene questo Milan? Questa dirigenza? Se sì, tenetevela...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> ma ti prego, ahahah un sogno per alcuni... lol
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


cosa vuol dire???vuol dire che danno diffide alla ***** gli sbirri!!!


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ripeto il concetto: muovete il ****, andateci voi allo stadio col vostro striscione di protesta!!! Invece voi volete che la curva contesti e voi comodi in poltrona, non vi si può nemmeno chiamare tifosi.



Primo: Tu non sei nessuno per dire chi è tifoso più dell'altro, l'andare o meno allo stadio pure un demente sarebbe in grado di capire che non determina chi è più tifoso e chi lo è di meno.

Secondo: Il fatto che la sud spesso e volentieri se ne stia col capo basso mentre in società fanno porcate galattiche è oggettivo, come è oggettivo che non è normale che degli ultras si mettano a dire ****** tipo "si la situazione economica purtroppo è questa e non ci si può far nulla" o roba simile, come sono state le dichiarazioni del barone o come si chiama.

Terzo: a me dei deliri tra ultras tipo "vi facciamo un **** cosi" o "solo violenza" "zero in condotta" mi sembrano tutte delle robe fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Oppure, se il nano vende molti di loro allo stadio neanche ci verranno... dovranno trovarsi un nuovo lavoro d'altronde.



avete un pò rotto il ***** con sta storia!!!io vado allo stadio e nessuno mi ha pagato l'abbonamento..idem a tutti quelli che vengono con me!!!cosa ne volete sapere voi di quello che succede in curva se non andate mai allo stadio e non sapete niente!!!bo..quando si parla della curva tutti sanno tutto senza esserci mai stati


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosa vuol dire???vuol dire che danno diffide alla ***** gli sbirri!!!



ahahahaha eh si, poveri ultras, non fan nulla di male loro 

meglio se vi diffidano, almeno imparate a comportarvi da persone civili.

Cattivona la polizia che vi toglie i criminali da mezzo, vi impedisce di tifare il milan... ahhaha


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> ahahahaha eh si, poveri ultras, non fan nulla di male loro
> 
> meglio se vi diffidano, almeno imparate a comportarvi da persone civili.



ma perchè parli se non sai le cose?!?!?!?!?!!?ma ti sembra normale che se uno porta dentro un megafono allo stadio lo diffidano??ti sembra normale che se uno accende una torcia lo diffidano???ti sembra normale che a volte succede che danno diffide anche a chi non fa niente?


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Guarda che c e gente che va allo stadio ogni due settimane, spende tre volte tanto chi va in curva e si incavola ne piu ne meno di voialtri... Questo esclusivismo mi da francamente il voltastomaco, sembra che solo chi va in curva sia un irriducibile del tifo.

Ma non scherziamo.

C e gente che si fa 300 km in treno o auto ogni due settimane per il Milan... E se fischiano lo scempio di questo periodo fanno benone. A me hanno insegnato che l'asino va educato con la carota e col bastone, evidentemente i capi della curva si mettono a 90 per chissà quali scopi e viene fatta passare l'idea che i calciatori vadano sempre applauditi anche quando perdono con l'Atalanta.


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> avete un pò rotto il ***** con sta storia!!!io vado allo stadio e nessuno mi ha pagato l'abbonamento..idem a tutti quelli che vengono con me!!!cosa ne volete sapere voi di quello che succede in curva se non andate mai allo stadio e non sapete niente!!!bo..quando si parla della curva tutti sanno tutto senza esserci mai stati



Sicuramente mi baso su supposizioni e cose dette/scritte, non pretendo di possedere la verità assoluta. Sono frasi buttate lì.

Però non posso fare a meno di notare che i comportamenti, la condotta, la stessa organizzazione a livello di tifo e coreografie.. non è la stessa rispetto alla realtà che c'era nell'era della Fossa. Prima si contestava una squadra altalenante seppur piena di campioni, oggi si tifa senza discutere tollerando ogni schifezza immonda della società...

Perdonami se ci vedo più di qualcosa di poco chiaro. Quella curva, la stessa che portò all'esonero di Terim, avrebbe fatto saltare via Turati.


----------



## Kundera (21 Settembre 2012)

Non è che bisogna mischiarsi con quella feccia della sud per capire che sono foraggiati dalla dirigenza eh.
Dico pure che il nazismo è stato un cancro,eppure non frequentavo nemmeno li


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Settembre 2012)

Solo in Italia si deve andare allo stadio con megafono e fumogeni. Come mai in Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania non si vedono mai e nessuno si lamenta?


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Guarda che c e gente che va allo stadio ogni due settimane, spende tre volte tanto chi va in curva e si incavola ne piu ne meno di voialtri... Questo esclusivismo mi da francamente il voltastomaco, sembra che solo chi va in curva sia un irriducibile del tifo.
> 
> Ma non scherziamo.



Spende di più non credo dato che una trasferta del ***** come Parma ti costa 50-60€, quelle europee lasciamo perdere, comunque rispetto per chi quest'anno si è abbonato nonostante tutto e non mi riferiso solo a chi ha rinnovato al 2 blu ovviamente.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

E in quanti vanno in trasferta della curva?

Parlo ovviamente degli abbonati degli altri settori, nell'arancio ad esempio, dove costa molto di piu rispetto alla curva


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia si deve andare allo stadio con megafono e fumogeni. Come mai in Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania non si vedono mai e nessuno si lamenta?



in germania e in spagna???ahahahahah
in spagna li usano e in germania hanno ancora gli impianti voce con il microfono e possono fare quello che vogliono


----------



## Kundera (21 Settembre 2012)

Sicuro,rispetto per tutti,anche per chi piace prenderlo in saccoccia


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Settembre 2012)

Boh a occhio se non fai almeno 3-4 trasferte MINIMO all'anno c'è possibilità che sei un occasionale abbonato al 2 blu, molti ne fanno 6-7, qualcuno le fa quasi tutte.

Comunque ripeto: chi si è abbonato quest'anno merita rispetto perchè vuol dire che ama il Milan a prescindere da chi indossa la maglia e quest'anno siamo pieni di caproni in campo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Sicuramente mi baso su supposizioni e cose dette/scritte, non pretendo di possedere la verità assoluta. Sono frasi buttate lì.
> 
> Però non posso fare a meno di notare che i comportamenti, la condotta, la stessa organizzazione a livello di tifo e coreografie.. non è la stessa rispetto alla realtà che c'era nell'era della Fossa. Prima si contestava una squadra altalenante seppur piena di campioni, oggi si tifa senza discutere tollerando ogni schifezza immonda della società...
> 
> Perdonami se ci vedo più di qualcosa di poco chiaro. Quella curva, la stessa che portò all'esonero di Terim, avrebbe fatto saltare via Turati.


ma basta con sta storia della fossa...non c'è più!si volta pagina...si deve guardare al futuro non alla fossa...quello che si faceva ai tempi della fossa ora non si può più fare


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Ecco,lo stavo aspettando il discorso "tifosi di serie A e B" 



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma perchè parli se non sai le cose?!?!?!?!?!!?ma ti sembra normale che se uno porta dentro un megafono allo stadio lo diffidano??ti sembra normale che se uno accende una torcia lo diffidano???ti sembra normale che a volte succede che danno diffide anche a chi non fa niente?



Se è vietato sì,mi sembra normale


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ecco,lo stavo aspettando il discorso "tifosi di serie A e B"
> 
> 
> 
> Se è vietato sì,mi sembra normale


ti sembra un divieto normale?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ti sembra un divieto normale?



Non ha alcuna importanza se è un divieto normale oppure no.Il divieto c'è,quindi o lo rispetti,oppure accendi le tue torce del piffero e ti prendi le tue responsabilità,senza frignare.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ha alcuna importanza se è un divieto normale oppure no.Il divieto c'è,quindi o lo rispetti,oppure accendi le tue torce del piffero e ti prendi le tue responsabilità,senza frignare.



ma si ammazzassero!!!stanno rovinando il calcio...divieti inutili che tolgono passione alla gente...tra poco andare allo stadio sarà come andare a teatro..tutti seduti e guai a parlare che disturbi gli altri che ci sono


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma si ammazzassero!!!stanno rovinando il calcio...divieti inutili che tolgono passione alla gente...tra poco andare allo stadio sarà come andare a teatro..tutti seduti e guai a parlare che disturbi gli altri che ci sono



ROTFL,vietare torce e megafoni è rovinare il calcio?
La gentaglia che ricatta e minaccia giocatori e dirigenti,che si ammazza per una sciarpa di un'altra squadra,che rompe i testicoli a chi va allo stadio a vedere la partita....QUESTI sono quelli che rovinano il calcio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

il calcio lo rovinano le pay tv ma tutti questi divieti inutili non fanno che togliere folkrore allo stadio e al tifo


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> in germania e in spagna???ahahahahah
> in spagna li usano e in germania hanno ancora gli impianti voce con il microfono e possono fare quello che vogliono


Io in Spagna e Germania non ho mai visto fumogeni. Gli impianti con il microfono mi è nuova.

In Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania si va allo stadio con la famiglia, se in Italia non va nessuno qualche motivo ci sarà. A cosa servono i fumogeni allo stadio se non a rompere le palle a chi va a guardare la partita? Qual'è l'utilità di un fumogeno allo stadio?

In Italia lanciano i motorini e poi volete i fumogeni, LOL. Senza considerare quello che è successo nell'euroderby con i fumogeni...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io in Spagna e Germania non ho mai visto fumogeni. Gli impianti con il microfono mi è nuova.
> 
> In Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania si va allo stadio con la famiglia, se in Italia non va nessuno qualche motivo ci sarà. A cosa servono i fumogeni allo stadio se non a rompere le palle a chi va a guardare la partita? Qual'è l'utilità di un fumogeno allo stadio?
> 
> In Italia lanciano i motorini e poi volete i fumogeni, LOL. Senza considerare quello che è successo nell'euroderby con i fumogeni...


ah vuoi farmi passare la storia che le famiglie non vanno allo stadio per colpa degli ultras brutti cattivi che usano i fumogeni e i megafoni???i megafoni poi sono pericolosissimi!!!sai quanta gente ammazzi con un megafono!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Settembre 2012)

Come si lanciano fumogeni, si possono lanciare anche megafoni.

Ma mi spieghi l'utilità di questi oggetti per andare vedere una partita?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il calcio lo rovinano le pay tv ma tutti questi divieti inutili non fanno che togliere folkrore allo stadio e al tifo



Questi divieti tolgono anche la possibilità di lanciare le torce in testa ai portieri,no?E magari impediscono a certe bestie di prendersi a megafonate in testa.è "colpa" di certi elementi del mondo ultrà se questi divieti sono stati introdotti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

e per quanto riguarda quello che fanno in spagna e germania:in spagna i megafoni li usano,i fumogeni forse no..in germania per esperienza personale(sono stato 2 volte in 2 curva di 2 squadre)si possono usare i fumogeni(basta vedere quello che è successo l'anno scorso nell'ultima casalinga del colonia e hanno gli impianti audio che sono la cosa più importante nel tifo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Come si lanciano fumogeni, si possono lanciare anche megafoni.
> 
> Ma mi spieghi l'utilità di questi oggetti per andare vedere una partita?



lanciare i megafoni???ma in che mondo vivete???ma siete mai andati allo stadio??
i megafoni sono fondamentali allo stadio in curva,meglio ancora l'impianto audio!!!passi i fumogeni che arricchiscono comunque il folkrore ma i megafoni è ridicolo!!!


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma basta con sta storia della fossa...non c'è più!si volta pagina...si deve guardare al futuro non alla fossa...*quello che si faceva ai tempi della fossa ora non si può più fare*




E certo che non si puo più fare. Mica la fossa era venduta come lo sono i curvaioli-capi della sud che si mettono a 90 ad ogni decisione della società ? 

Pecoroni e venduti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi divieti tolgono anche la possibilità di lanciare le torce in testa ai portieri,no?E magari impediscono a certe bestie di prendersi a megafonate in testa.è "colpa" di certi elementi del mondo ultrà se questi divieti sono stati introdotti.



prendersi a megafonate in testa!?!?pietà vi prego se non sapete come rispondere lasciate perdere


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> E certo che non si puo più fare. Mica la fossa era venduta come lo sono i curvaioli-capi della sud che si mettono a 90 ad ogni decisione della società ?
> 
> Pecoroni e venduti.


un altro che sarà sicuramente informato sulla curva del milan!!cosa pensi della contestazione a maldini?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> prendersi a megafonate in testa!?!?pietà vi prego se non sapete come rispondere lasciate perdere



Ti racconto una storia.
Qualche anno fa andai a vedere un derby,quello del gol di mano di Adriano se non ricordo male,e assistetti ad una scena molto divertente:la curva sud aveva esposto uno striscione e alcuni interisti disposti proprio sotto di esso ne strapparono via una parte.I prodi cavalieri amanti del calcio corsero quindi giù scatenando una rissa in cui un tifoso interista,non si sà nemmeno se colpevole del terribile furto,perse un occhio.I tifosi veri che lo ferirono avrebbero dovuto risarcirlo con 140000€,ma non pagarono mai in quanto legalmente nullatenenti (ROTFL).Il tifoso interista,qualche mese dopo,si suicidò.

In effetti con un megafono in mano avrebbero potuto risparmiargli un po' di sofferenza


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ti racconto una storia.
> Qualche anno fa andai a vedere un derby,quello del gol di mano di Adriano se non ricordo male,e assistetti ad una scena molto divertente:la curva sud aveva esposto uno striscione e alcuni interisti disposti proprio sotto di esso ne strapparono via una parte.I prodi cavalieri amanti del calcio corsero quindi giù scatenando una rissa in cui un tifoso interista,non si sà nemmeno se colpevole del terribile furto,perse un occhio.I tifosi veri che lo ferirono avrebbero dovuto risarcirlo con 140000€,ma non pagarono mai in quanto legalmente nullatenenti (ROTFL).Il tifoso interista,qualche mese dopo,si suicidò.
> 
> In effetti con un megafono in mano avrebbero potuto risparmiargli un po' di sofferenza



conosco benissimo la storia e i personaggi....******* che non pagarono mai niente!!!
e secondo te se avessero avuto un megafono lo avrebbero usato per fare una rissa???un megafono?!?!?!hai mai visto uno picchiare qualcuno con un megafono???


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> un altro che sarà sicuramente informato sulla curva del milan!!cosa pensi della contestazione a maldini?



Almeno quando c'era da contestare loro c'erano SEMPRE non come questi pagliacci della sud.

Anche se sul gesto di Maldini hanno fatto una porcata imho.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> conosco benissimo la storia e i personaggi....******* che non pagarono mai niente!!!
> e secondo te se avessero avuto un megafono lo avrebbero usato per fare una rissa???un megafono?!?!?!hai mai visto uno picchiare qualcuno con un megafono???



Un megafono è un corpo contundente eh,secondo te perchè fanno le storie anche per ombrelli e bottigliette d'acqua?Non certo per impedirti di bagnare in terra...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Almeno quando c'era da contestare loro c'erano SEMPRE non come questi pagliacci della sud.
> 
> Anche se sul gesto di Maldini hanno fatto una porcata imho.


informatissimo vedo!!
maldini lo aveva contestato questa curva!!e tu giudichi una curva in base al" contesta o non contesta??secondo te la fossa era migliore della curva di ora solo perchè contestava SEMPRE?
si vede che non sai niente di questi argomenti!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un megafono è un corpo contundente eh,secondo te perchè fanno le storie anche per ombrelli e bottigliette d'acqua?Non certo per impedirti di bagnare in terra...



allora ci facessero togliere le cinture quando andiamo allo stadio!!!le scarpe anche!!in tutto il mondo usano i megafoni...lascia stare dai...e le bottigliette si possono comprare dentro allo stadio..e gli ombrelli si possono portare dentro


----------



## Francy (21 Settembre 2012)

Tornando ad un tema più civile a me ancora la gente della Curva deve spiegare perchè nel 2007 il Milan veniva contestato in Giappone al Mondiale per Club con lo "sciopero del tifo" (La gente intelligente voleva cantare e diceva che non era andata fino in Giappone per stare ferma e zitta) e anche qualche mese prima e ora, dopo la cessione dei migliori giocatori e l'allestimento di una squadra senza capo nè coda, si dice che il momento storico non può permettere spese, che ci ridimensioniamo col sorriso sulle labbra e che Pazzini è uno dei più forti attaccanti d'Europa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> allora ci facessero togliere le cinture quando andiamo allo stadio!!!le scarpe anche!!in tutto il mondo usano i megafoni...lascia stare dai...e le bottigliette si possono comprare dentro allo stadio..*e gli ombrelli si possono portare dentro*



Non ovunque.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Tornando ad un tema più civile a me ancora la gente della Curva deve spiegare perchè nel 2007 il Milan veniva contestato in Giappone al Mondiale per Club con lo "sciopero del tifo" (La gente intelligente voleva cantare e diceva che non era andata fino in Giappone per stare ferma e zitta) e anche qualche mese prima e ora, dopo la cessione dei migliori giocatori e l'allestimento di una squadra senza capo nè coda, si dice che il momento storico non può permettere spese, che ci ridimensioniamo col sorriso sulle labbra e che Pazzini è uno dei più forti attaccanti d'Europa.



non commento perchè non so esattamente come andarono le cose e non me la sento di dare un giudizio....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ovunque.



dai su basta!!!ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi....


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> informatissimo vedo!!
> maldini lo aveva contestato questa curva!!e tu giudichi una curva in base al" contesta o non contesta??secondo te la fossa era migliore della curva di ora solo perchè contestava SEMPRE?
> si vede che non sai niente di questi argomenti!!



Scusa, non ho capito... ti stai vantando perchè QUESTA curva ha contestato... Maldini? E quindi non è vero che non contesta mai, perchè ha contestato... MALDINI???

Nnamo bene....


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dai su basta!!!ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi....



Ok.


----------



## Francy (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non commento perchè non so esattamente come andarono le cose e non me la sento di dare un giudizio....



Effettivamente so già come la pensi, quindi chiedevo a chi mi invitava ad alzare il sedere dalla poltrona ;-)
Mi spiace che per questo argomento debba sempre attaccare la Curva, e quindi chi ci va, perchè, come ripeto sempre, mi sembri un ragazzo che va lì col cuore e quindi non meritevole di certe "provocazioni", però questa è una cosa che mi rimane sulla gola.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Scusa, non ho capito... ti stai vantando perchè QUESTA curva ha contestato... Maldini? E quindi non è vero che non contesta mai, perchè ha contestato... MALDINI???
> 
> Nnamo bene....



non mi sto vantando di niente intanto..le contestazione dal 2005 in avanti sono state fatte diverse volte:dopo la cessione di kakà, e anche nel 2010..volevo dire che maldini non è mai andato d'accordo con la curva!!nemmeno con la fossa...


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

''Aspettiamo fiduciosi il 31 agosto''

Viva la Curva del Amoooore


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> ''Aspettiamo fiduciosi il 31 agosto''
> 
> Viva la Curva del Amoooore


dai evita di commentare quando si parla della curva..uno che dice che la fossa era migliore della curva di ora solo perchè contestava non ha il diritto di parlare!!che la fossa era un altra cosa non ci piove ma i motivi sono altri di sicuro


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e per quanto riguarda quello che fanno in spagna e germania:in spagna i megafoni li usano,i fumogeni forse no..in germania per esperienza personale(sono stato 2 volte in 2 curva di 2 squadre)si possono usare i fumogeni(basta vedere quello che è successo l'anno scorso nell'ultima casalinga del colonia e hanno gli impianti audio che sono la cosa più importante nel tifo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Che importa al 99% della gente dei megafoni? Saranno fondamentale per voi per fare casino, ma la gente va a vedere la partita, non è difficile da capire. E i fumogeni idem. A Liverpool hanno una delle curve più belle del mondo e nessuno usa niente se non la voce o le sciarpe

Quando sono stato a Torino ho visto gente lanciarsi panini, bottiglie, bicchieri, oppure gente che insultava gli stuart perchè evitavano che potessero andare ad azzuffarsi con i gobbi, e gente che si insultava pesantemente perchè erano di squadre diverse. E' normale andare allo stadio e rischiare di prendersi bottiglie in testa, di tornare a casa bagnato di cocacola o birra, o di prendersi del figlio di p*****a perchè tifi un altra squadra? 

E poi nessuno va allo stadio, ci credo... No, ma è colpa dello stato che cerca di tutelare il 99% della gente che va allo stadio solo per guardare la partita


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dai evita di commentare quando si parla della curva..uno che dice che la fossa era migliore della curva di ora solo perchè contestava non ha il diritto di parlare!!che la fossa era un altra cosa non ci piove *ma i motivi sono altri di sicuro*



Altri cosa ? Spiega ?


----------



## Francy (21 Settembre 2012)

Comunque quelle che sono le mie perplessità riguardano i seguenti punti:

1-La Curva Sud, nel periodo Ancelottiano, si è resa più volte protagonista di contestazioni al limite del surreale: Ho già citato quella al Mondiale per Club del 2007, ne ricordo anche altre. Contestazioni dove la Curva non incitava i ragazzi, anche in momenti nei quali ne avrebbero avuto bisogno. Tant'è che spesso i commentatori e anche qualche giocatore (ricordo Maldini ad esempio) dicevano che il Milan non giocava mai in casa, al massimo in campo neutro.

2-Adesso, dopo che la squadra evidentemente ha ristretto e non poco i suoi orizzonti, dopo che non c'è progetto alcuno, dopo che siamo stati tutti presi in giro in maniera incredibile, la Sud se ne viene fuori con la storia del momento storico, del fatto che le cessioni erano necessarie.

3-Vengono additati come traditori i famigerati 72 che si son fatti rimborsare l'abbonamento dopo la manfrina di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic, dicono che la squadra deve essere sempre e comunque tifata e sostenuta. Allora io domando: costoro dove erano nel periodo 2005-2007? Cantavano o protestavano? Facevano lo sciopero del tifo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

1)il 99% intanto un corno visto che tutta la curva rivuole i megafoni e che i tifosi che sono allo stadio ora sono solo quelli della curva.. gli altri ci sono solo quando il milan vince o con il real madrid

2)lo stadio è così ed è sempre stato così..gli sfottò ci sono sempre stati!!!se non volete tutte queste cose statevene a casa...se gli stadi sono vuoti non è di certo colpa di tutti ciò visto che fino a 6 anni fa gli stadi erano sempre pieni e non c'erano nemmeno tutti i divieti che ci sono ora..quindi stai dicendo robe non vere!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Nivre ha scritto:


> Altri cosa ? Spiega ?


inutile che elenco i motivi..non lo capiresti veramente se non sei mai stato allo stadio e soprattutto in curva


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me siete su due lunghezze d'onda totalmente differenti e non troverete mai un accordo. Essere ultras non combacia con l'essere tifoso "normale". E' sempre stato così.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Secondo me siete su due lunghezze d'onda totalmente differenti e non troverete mai un accordo. Essere ultras non combacia con l'essere tifoso "normale". E' sempre stato così.



esatto!!!che poi io non mi ritengo affatto un ultras!!sono semplicemente un ragazzo che va in curva e che si è informato su molte cose della curva di ora e di quella "vecchia"...diciamo che ragiono come un ultras più che altro...molti aspetti della mentalità ultras non li condivido


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

Io francamente quest'anno devo ancora capire il punto di vista della curva. Durante la partita è giusto incitare sempre i ragazzi, su questo sono d'accordissimo. Però prima e dopo? Sono in linea con la società? Con i ragazzi? Contestano? Nel mercato aspettavano il 31, Bojan e De Jong li hanno soddisfatti? Hanno idea di contestare? A chi danno la colpa se il Milan gioca male? 

Parlo da ignorante in materia, quest'anno allo stadio non ci sono nemmeno andato ancora.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io francamente quest'anno devo ancora capire il punto di vista della curva. Durante la partita è giusto incitare sempre i ragazzi, su questo sono d'accordissimo. Però prima e dopo? Sono in linea con la società? Con i ragazzi? Contestano? Nel mercato aspettavano il 31, Bojan e De Jong li hanno soddisfatti? Hanno idea di contestare? A chi danno la colpa se il Milan gioca male?
> 
> Parlo da ignorante in materia, quest'anno allo stadio non ci sono nemmeno andato ancora.


la linea è chiara.. PER IL MOMENTO sostegno alla squadra ma è ovvio che se li sostieni durante la partita non li puoi fischiare e insultare prima e dopo...Ora non c'è l'idea di contestare niente e nessuno..aspettano di vedere come si evolve la situazione


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> esatto!!!che poi io non mi ritengo affatto un ultras!!sono semplicemente un ragazzo che va in curva e che si è informato su molte cose della curva di ora e di quella "vecchia"...diciamo che ragiono come un ultras più che altro...molti aspetti della mentalità ultras non li condivido



Guarda che sono come te, la pensiamo più o meno allo stesso modo. Pure io non sono un ultras ma vado in curva e vado con gente che era in fossa o nei panthers piuttosto che con gente che non è mai stata in nessun gruppo. Certe cose non sono condivise perchè non ci si è mai trovati in mezzo, io per dire dei megafoni sento un sacco la mancanza, univano il tifo. I fumogeni davano quel tocco di colore in più, anche per me vietarli è assurdo.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

Sisi belli i colori dei fumogeni, dopo qualche minuto giù di bestemmie perchè non si vedeva più na mazza... grazie a dio li hanno vietati!


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono come te, la pensiamo più o meno allo stesso modo. Pure io non sono un ultras ma vado in curva e vado con gente che era in fossa o nei panthers piuttosto che con gente che non è mai stata in nessun gruppo. Certe cose non sono condivise perchè non ci si è mai trovati in mezzo, io per dire dei megafoni sento un sacco la mancanza, univano il tifo. I fumogeni davano quel tocco di colore in più, anche per me vietarli è assurdo.


perfetto!!proprio così la vedo io!!ed è vero che certe cose se non le si vive e se non le si condivide sono difficili da accettare..per dire se mi sventolano una bandiera o mi accendono una torcia davanti a me non me ne frega niente di non vedere per 1 minuto bene la partita..altri si scandalizzerebbero!!per quanto riguarda il divieto dei megafoni(meglio l'impianto audio) ci sarebbe solo da ridere perchè è veramente ridicolo..idem gli striscioni


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi belli i colori dei fumogeni, dopo qualche minuto giù di bestemmie perchè non si vedeva più na mazza... grazie a dio li hanno vietati!



Va beh dai per qualche minuto!


----------



## Marilson (21 Settembre 2012)

leggetevi questo.. pesantissimo

http://www.repubblica.it/sport/calc...ews/pubblico_crisi_milan-42970738/?ref=HRLS-2


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> leggetevi questo.. pesantissimo
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/sport/calc...ews/pubblico_crisi_milan-42970738/?ref=HRLS-2



letto!!cosa c'è di sconvolgente in tutto questo???luca lucci non doveva esserci?è il capo della curva


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2012)

Che in curva giri gente poco raccomandabile lo sappiamo benissimo. Il business che ci sta dietro è importante e fa gola a molti.

Aggiungo: come in moltissime curve d'Italia.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Gente che dovrebbe essere in galera e che coordina la curva del Milan....


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

come se non sia cosi in tutte le curva di tutte le squadre d'italia...
ma mi sembra ovvio che questo sia un ottimo pretesto per criticare la curva sud..quindi fatevi avanti e gettate più fango che potete!!


----------



## Gallio (21 Settembre 2012)

Abbonato in curva, trasferte più della metà ma in autonomia...non mi mischio con quei mafiosi che hanno preso il potere in curva.

ps: sono pro fumogeni, megafoni e tamburi


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Va beh dai per qualche minuto!



Eh insomma, dipende da stadio a stadio, ci sono certi stadi che non passa un filo d'aria ed è difficilissimo passi in qualche minuto il fumo.


----------



## yelle (21 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ripeto il concetto: muovete il ****, andateci voi allo stadio col vostro striscione di protesta!!! Invece voi volete che la curva contesti e voi comodi in poltrona, non vi si può nemmeno chiamare tifosi.


ma và a quel paese.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> come se non sia cosi in tutte le curva di tutte le squadre d'italia...
> ma mi sembra ovvio che questo sia un ottimo pretesto per criticare la curva sud..quindi fatevi avanti e gettate più fango che potete!!



C'è da vantarsene che tutte le curve d'Italia sono prene di gente cosi


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è da vantarsene che tutte le curve d'Italia sono prene di gente cosi



mi sto vantando??nn sono mica io che scelgo chi deve stare e chi no in curva...


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Se in Italia certe cose non sono permesse forse c e un motivo dunque


----------



## S T B (21 Settembre 2012)

vorrei solo invitare gentilmente (senza fare nomi) chi si crede di essere un tifoso di serie a solo perchè va in curva rispetto a chi non va a smetterla. Chi non va allo stadio ha le sue ragioni e vanno rispettate... sono cose che odio queste. Se vi sentite superiori non venite qua, andate al bar sotto san siro...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> vorrei solo invitare gentilmente (senza fare nomi) chi si crede di essere un tifoso di serie a solo perchè va in curva rispetto a chi non va a smetterla. Chi non va allo stadio ha le sue ragioni e vanno rispettate... sono cose che odio queste. Se vi sentite superiori non venite qua, andate al bar sotto san siro...



se questa è l'impressione che ho dato non era mia intenzione..però chiedo solo di informarsi bene prima di dire certe cose..perchè io vado in curva e a me l'abbonamento non lo regala nessuno!tutti se lo pagano con i propri soldi e fanno magari anche dei sacrifici per stare vicino alla squadra.grazie


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Io l'ho scritto prima che sarebbe stato giusto protestare in Agosto, non dico di no, ma sta gente che sa solo accusare dalla poltrona sta diventando insopportabile.



Vabbe,stai sempre a ripetere lo stesso concetto,ti sei fissato co sta poltrona,perche' tanto sei un tifoso di serie A.La curva del Milan,come le altre,sono piene di M.Quella rossonera avra' maggiori elargizioni ultimamente,altrimenti non si spiega lo schifo dell'ultimo periodo.Io ho un sogno:che le curve vengano eliminate,nel senso di gruppi organizzati e si tifi alle maniera anglosassone.Spero che cio' avvenga in tempi brevi.

@Arso quando partono le diffide c'è un motivo e se c'è un divieto a portare anche un semplice megafono lo rispetti,altrimenti non vai allo stadio(ti cito come esempio perche' ho letto un tuo post,non ce l'ho con te).La vita è fatta di regole,altrimenti è anarchia!


----------



## Marilson (22 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gente che dovrebbe essere in galera e che coordina la curva del Milan....



esatto. Sono cose che vanno al di là del calcio. Prima cacci l'occhio a qualcuno, e dopo questo pure si ammazza. E io dovrei avere stima di uno cosi?


----------



## S T B (22 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se questa è l'impressione che ho dato non era mia intenzione..però chiedo solo di informarsi bene prima di dire certe cose..perchè io vado in curva e a me l'abbonamento non lo regala nessuno!tutti se lo pagano con i propri soldi e fanno magari anche dei sacrifici per stare vicino alla squadra.grazie



no no, non ce l'avevo con te, era una considerazione generale. In passato e anche ultimamente ho sentito e letto gente fare distinzioni tra chi va in curva e chi no. Io allo stadio ci andrei sempre se potessi, ma non ne ho le possibilità. Sarei per questo un tifoso del Milan di serie b? Se c'è chi pensa così sappia che mi offende...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> no no, non ce l'avevo con te, era una considerazione generale. In passato e anche ultimamente ho sentito e letto gente fare distinzioni tra chi va in curva e chi no. Io allo stadio ci andrei sempre se potessi, ma non ne ho le possibilità. Sarei per questo un tifoso del Milan di serie b? Se c'è chi pensa così sappia che mi offende...



Ti quoto l'intero post,è la mia stessa situazione.Esclusa la parte dell'offesa,a me frega nada de nada di chi fa lo sborone,sinceramente!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma anche a me non va giù chi fa il discorso del tifoso di serie A e di serie B. Se uno vorrebbe ma non può andare alllo stadio amen. I dati però parlano di un sensibile calo degli abbonati, oggi ai minimi storici. Mi chiedo: dove sono finiti? Tolgo una parte che, vittima della crisi, l'abbonamento non se lo può più permettere. Rimangono i tifosi che vanno allo stadio solo quando ci sono i vari Ibra e Thiago che li fanno divertire e s******* gli amici. Mi spiace ma di questa gente faccio volentieri a meno allo stadio, il "pochi ma buoni" ci sta a pennello in questo caso.


----------



## Francy (22 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ma anche a me non va giù chi fa il discorso del tifoso di serie A e di serie B. Se uno vorrebbe ma non può andare alllo stadio amen. I dati però parlano di un sensibile calo degli abbonati, oggi ai minimi storici. Mi chiedo: dove sono finiti? Tolgo una parte che, vittima della crisi, l'abbonamento non se lo può più permettere. Rimangono i tifosi che vanno allo stadio solo quando ci sono i vari Ibra e Thiago che li fanno divertire e s******* gli amici. Mi spiace ma di questa gente faccio volentieri a meno allo stadio, il "pochi ma buoni" ci sta a pennello in questo caso.




C'è il pareggio del bilancio familiare. Con la possibilità di risparmiare 300-400 euro l'anno sarebbe da irresponsabili rifiutare. Il momento storico non permette l'abbonamento.

A parte gli scherzi, io credo che buona parte degli abbonati che non hanno rinnovato si sia sentita stufa delle prese in giro societarie, e credo anche che abbiano ragione. Ad esempio la Roma, con un progetto, ma sempre senza Campioni, anzi, vendendo l'anno passato e quest'anno molti ottimi giocatori (Juan, Mexes, Vucinic, Pizarro), vede dei tifosi comunque contenti che l'anno passato, a contestare (secondo me anche poco giustamente) hanno aspettato il naufragio della squadra...


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ma anche a me non va giù chi fa il discorso del tifoso di serie A e di serie B. Se uno vorrebbe ma non può andare alllo stadio amen. I dati però parlano di un sensibile calo degli abbonati, oggi ai minimi storici. Mi chiedo: dove sono finiti? Tolgo una parte che, vittima della crisi, l'abbonamento non se lo può più permettere. Rimangono i tifosi che vanno allo stadio solo quando ci sono i vari Ibra e Thiago che li fanno divertire e s******* gli amici. Mi spiace ma di questa gente faccio volentieri a meno allo stadio, il "pochi ma buoni" ci sta a pennello in questo caso.


Dopo i teatrini estivi che sono andati contro a tutte le buffonate esclamate da quei due pirla di Galliani e Berlusconi, dopo che mi son sentita prendere per il ****, dopo che Galliani ha preso 857584254 attaccanti sbolognando letteralmente il problema ad Allegri -senza capire quali siano le reali necessità della squadra in questo momento- e dopo le partite più brutte che io ricordi di aver visto, l'abbonamento Champions (l'unico che al momento potrei permettermi) ho scelto di non farlo per un motivo ben preciso. E non certo, come dici tu, perchè vado allo stadio solo quando ci sono Ibra e compagnia. Checchè tu ne dica, il tuo post si aggrega al discorso dei tifosi di serie A e B, e lasciati dire che pigli ancora una cantonata. Quando la smetterete di ragionare per compartimenti stagni pure lo stadio sarà un posto migliore.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2012)

Gente che dovrebbe essere in galera è in realtà là in curva. Robe da MATTI.
La storia del tifoso occasionale è la solita cavolata che si inventano le curve quando non sanno che dire, visto che certe cose non le possono dire.
La cosa che mi rende veramente felice è sapere che TUTTO il popolo rossonero è contrarissimo nel sentirsi rappresentati da quei 4 mafiosi.
Poi, "i ragazzi si incitano sempre comunque".. mi fa un po' ridere! Come diceva Orton, pardon, Francy, la Curva era quella che aveva fischiato PAOLO MALDINI, la LEGGENDA, più LEGGENDA di qualsiasi altro giocatore del Milan e forse della storia del Calcio.
I genitori (i tifosi) si incazzano con me e con le ragazze che alleno... non vedo perché non posso incazzarmi e/o fischiare i giocatori e la società del MILAN, gente pagata un sacco di soldi per fare bene.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

la storia del tifoso occasionale è vera eccome..io con "tifoso occasionale" non intendo quelli che non vengono allo stadio..ognuno può avere i suoi motivi per non venire...soldi,lontananza o altro..i tifosi occasionali per me sono quelli che ci sono solo quando si vince lo scudetto o comunque si ha una squadra ultra competitiva, ma soprattutto quelli che vengono solo alle grandi partite...per fare un semplice esempio sono curioso di vedere quanti milanisti ci saranno domenica 7 ottobre al derby...saranno gli stessi 30.000 delle scorse domeniche??non credo!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Dopo i teatrini estivi che sono andati contro a tutte le buffonate esclamate da quei due pirla di Galliani e Berlusconi, dopo che mi son sentita prendere per il ****, dopo che Galliani ha preso 857584254 attaccanti sbolognando letteralmente il problema ad Allegri -senza capire quali siano le reali necessità della squadra in questo momento- e dopo le partite più brutte che io ricordi di aver visto, l'abbonamento Champions (l'unico che al momento potrei permettermi) ho scelto di non farlo per un motivo ben preciso. E non certo, come dici tu, perchè vado allo stadio solo quando ci sono Ibra e compagnia. Checchè tu ne dica, il tuo post si aggrega al discorso dei tifosi di serie A e B, e lasciati dire che pigli ancora una cantonata. Quando la smetterete di ragionare per compartimenti stagni pure lo stadio sarà un posto migliore.



Hai scelto di non abbonarti per protestare contro Galliani & co.? Per non dargli i tuoi soldi? Ok. Io non ragiono così: vado allo stadio perchè mi piace il tifo, mi piace avere libero sfogo, mi piace essere in mezzo a centinaia-migliaia di tifosi e scambiare opinioni con gente che non conosco ma è lì per la mia stessa passione. Io non sono d'accordo con le scelte della società, non sono una pecora, so solo che la 2/3 volte a settimana scende in campo il Milan e a casa, se posso permettermelo, non ci sto. 

Aggiungo che ragiono con la mia di testa non con quella dei capi della curva con i quali non avrò mai nulla a che vedere.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la storia del tifoso occasionale è vera eccome..io con "tifoso occasionale" non intendo quelli che non vengono allo stadio..ognuno può avere i suoi motivi per non venire...soldi,lontananza o altro..i tifosi occasionali per me sono quelli che ci sono solo quando si vince lo scudetto o comunque si ha una squadra ultra competitiva, ma soprattutto quelli che vengono solo alle grandi partite...per fare un semplice esempio sono curioso di vedere quanti milanisti ci saranno domenica 7 ottobre al derby...saranno gli stessi 30.000 delle scorse domeniche??non credo!!


Ragionamento no sense.
Non esiste il tifoso occasionale, o si è tifosi o non lo si è.


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Hai scelto di non abbonarti per protestare contro Galliani & co.? Per non dargli i tuoi soldi? Ok. Io non ragiono così: vado allo stadio perchè mi piace il tifo, mi piace avere libero sfogo, mi piace essere in mezzo a centinaia-migliaia di tifosi e scambiare opinioni con gente che non conosco ma è lì per la mia stessa passione. Io non sono d'accordo con le scelte della società, non sono una pecora, so solo che la 2/3 volte a settimana scende in campo il Milan e a casa, se posso permettermelo, non ci sto.


sì, ho fatto una scelta, e quello che ti ho spiegato è il motivo principale.
Che tu non la comprenda o non la condivida non significa che ho meno diritto di esercitarla rispetto a te che invece hai scelto di andarci, allo stadio.
E le opinioni non ho bisogno di andare allo stadio, per condividerle.
E ti dirò una cosa, a me l'atmosfera dello stadio manca tantissimo. Di sicuro la mia decisione non durerà molto a lungo perchè già smanio di tornarci, ma la esercito finchè posso, essendo anche l'unica "arma" che ho in mano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragionamento no sense.
> Non esiste il tifoso occasionale, o si è tifosi o non lo si è.



ognuno la pensa a modo suo..io non sopporto solo quelli che si fanno vedere solo nelle grandi occasioni...quelli che non si vedono mai a magari hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi se quando c'è milan barcellona vendono i biglietti a seconda di quanti punti uno possiede sulla propria tessera del tifoso(i punti si ottengono in base alle partite che va a vedere e da che regione d'italia proviene)


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> per fare un semplice esempio sono curioso di vedere quanti milanisti ci saranno domenica 7 ottobre al derby...saranno gli stessi 30.000 delle scorse domeniche??non credo!!


bhe, i biglietti son già in vendita da una settimana. Quanti ne han venduti?
E comunque sta storia delle partite importanti è un'altra emerita st*onzata. Chi viene da fuori, da lontano (addirittura stranieri) e deve scegliere di vedere una partita allo stadio, di sicuro non va a vedersi Milan-Torino, o Milan-Cagliari. Lo stesso ragionamento funziona per chi ha problemi economici.


----------



## Bawert (22 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ognuno la pensa a modo suo..io non sopporto solo quelli che si fanno vedere solo nelle grandi occasioni...quelli che non si vedono mai a magari hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi se quando c'è milan barcellona vendono i biglietti a seconda di quanti punti uno possiede sulla propria tessera del tifoso(i punti si ottengono in base alle partite che va a vedere e *da che regione d'italia proviene*)



Ah sì? 
Comunque io non giudico nessun tifoso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Ah sì?
> Comunque io non giudico nessun tifoso.



si..un lombardo prende molti meno punti di un siciliano per dire


----------



## cris (22 Settembre 2012)

arsoazzenal, i tuoi discorsi son talmente deliranti che mi lasciano a bocca aperta.

E' palese che lo schifo del calcio siano gli ultras che pensano bene di pestarsi come dei poveri animali, per uno sport.
Anzi, arrivano pure ad ammazzarsi.

Ed è PALESE che donne e bambini abbiano paura di animali simili, giustamente.

Allo stadio si va a veder la partita, e per veder la partita non servono ne torce, ne megafoni, e ne altre ******* simili.

Sapete cosè la civiltà? Il quieto vivere? Chiaramente no.

Voi non siete nessuno per dire chi è piu tifoso di altri, nn ce la fate a mettervela nel cranio oh, siete fissati, avete i paraocchi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

è tutta questione di mentalità...x me andare allo stadio non è come andare a teatro come lo è per te..ma uno che non è mai andato in curva e non la vive certe cose non le può capire..sul fatto delle donne e dei bambini che hanno paura degli ultras mi faccio una bella risata..fino a 10 anni fa si pestavano continuamente e gli stadi erano sempre pieni..detto ció non condivido assolutamente i pestaggi allo stadio..ma non vedo che danno possano recare i megafoni o gli striscioni


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

va bè è meglio che non commenti più le discussione sulla curva perchè altrimenti va a finire male....tanto qualunque cosa si dica sulla curva è sicuramente negativa e nessuno riesce a capire ciò che voglio intendere io!!ho solo detto che trovo inutile vietare fumogeni,megafoni,striscioni e stendardi...arricchivano solamente il folkrore della curva e rendevano molto più piacevole e appassionante il clima allo stadio....poi sono io il primo a dire che picchiarsi allo stadio è una ******!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (23 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> arsoazzenal, i tuoi discorsi son talmente deliranti che mi lasciano a bocca aperta.
> 
> E' palese che lo schifo del calcio siano gli ultras che pensano bene di pestarsi come dei poveri animali, per uno sport.
> Anzi, arrivano pure ad ammazzarsi.
> ...




Lo schifo del calcio son gli occasionali che si vedono solo quando si vince, gli ultras sono migliori per il fatto che ci sono sempre e ci mettono sempre la faccia, quando qualcuno commette qualche sbaglio ne paga direttamente le conseguenze.

Poi almeno informati, si vede che di calcio e stadio soprattutto non sai nulla perchè quando c'erano scontri da paura tra ultras in Italia (anni 80 e 90) gli stadi erano stracolmi, da quando son cominciati i divieti assurdi che complicano e allungano notevolmente i tempi d'ingresso (metà 2000) hanno cominciato a svuotarsi.

Occasionale porti male, lunga vita agli ultras servissero a tenere sta gente lontano dagli stadi...Purtroppo non è così: basta che arrivi lo sceicco di turno con 2-3 acquisti e le zecche tornerebbero lì ai loro posti con il loro abbonamento in tasca, altro che crisi economica di sto c....


----------



## Harvey (23 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco cosa c'è di incoerente se il tifoso del Milan è maggiormente presente quando si vince e si allontana quando viene preso in giro e si ritrova a vedere una squadra di scarsoni. 

"Il Milan è il Milan e deve sempre giocare per vincere e comandare il gioco, è nel suo DNA".

Non è forse la frase che ripetevano anche Galliani e Berlusconi ad ogni intervista fino all'anno scorso? Io la prima volta che ho sentito parlare di terzo posto (con esagerato ottimismo) è stata quest'anno, ovviamente dopo le dichiarazioni del tipo "Ibra resta assolutamente" oppure "Abbiamo fatto un sacrificio enorme in questo periodo di crisi per trattenere Thiago Silva". 

Quindi dopo questo schifo uno non ha il diritto di non spendere soldi per vedere Acerbi e Pazzini? Oppure è meno tifoso di chi ci va comunque? Non credo proprio. Del Milan ci si è innamorati un po' tutti perché è (era) una squadra gloriosa e vincente, con calciatori e uomini veri. E con questo non sto dicendo che si debba cambiare squadra o smettere di tifare, dico solo che chi torna allo stadio quando ci sarà qualcosa di non umiliante da guardare ha solo ragione. Nel frattempo ognuno può tranquillamente mantenere la propria fede rossonera senza foraggiare le casse di chi ormai col vero Milan non ha più niente a che fare.

P.S. Rispetto per le forze dell'ordine che frenano nei limiti del possibile lo scempio delle guerriglie ultras.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Lo schifo del calcio son gli occasionali che si vedono solo quando si vince, gli ultras sono migliori per il fatto che ci sono sempre e ci mettono sempre la faccia, quando qualcuno commette qualche sbaglio ne paga direttamente le conseguenze.
> 
> Poi almeno informati, si vede che di calcio e stadio soprattutto non sai nulla perchè quando c'erano scontri da paura tra ultras in Italia (anni 80 e 90) gli stadi erano stracolmi, da quando son cominciati i divieti assurdi che complicano e allungano notevolmente i tempi d'ingresso (metà 2000) hanno cominciato a svuotarsi.
> 
> Occasionale porti male, lunga vita agli ultras servissero a tenere sta gente lontano dagli stadi...Purtroppo non è così: basta che arrivi lo sceicco di turno con 2-3 acquisti e le zecche tornerebbero lì ai loro posti con il loro abbonamento in tasca, altro che crisi economica di sto c....



bene dire la tua,pero' devi rispettare il parere degli altri altrimenti il forum,dove si esprimono le proprie idee in liberta',non fa per te.Quest'atteggiamento da ultras,tifoso di serie A,ha stancato.Almeno Arso tiene conto dei pareri avversi alla sua vision.Invece tu,perdonami,la stai facendo fuori dal vaso alla grande!


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Lo schifo del calcio son gli occasionali che si vedono solo quando si vince, gli ultras sono migliori per il fatto che ci sono sempre e ci mettono sempre la faccia, quando qualcuno commette qualche sbaglio ne paga direttamente le conseguenze.
> 
> Poi almeno informati, si vede che di calcio e stadio soprattutto non sai nulla perchè quando c'erano scontri da paura tra ultras in Italia (anni 80 e 90) gli stadi erano stracolmi, da quando son cominciati i divieti assurdi che complicano e allungano notevolmente i tempi d'ingresso (metà 2000) hanno cominciato a svuotarsi.
> 
> Occasionale porti male, lunga vita agli ultras servissero a tenere sta gente lontano dagli stadi...Purtroppo non è così: basta che arrivi lo sceicco di turno con 2-3 acquisti e le zecche tornerebbero lì ai loro posti con il loro abbonamento in tasca, altro che crisi economica di sto c....



è inutile..lascia perdere!!!
è colpa degli ultras se lo stadio è vuoto!!

SPETTACOLO:


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è inutile..lascia perdere!!!
> è colpa degli ultras se lo stadio è vuoto!!
> 
> SPETTACOLO:


Arso c'è modo e modo di porre le proprie idee.L'utente in questione non rispetta gli altri,questo è il punto,aldila' di come una la pensi!


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Arso c'è modo e modo di porre le proprie idee.L'utente in questione non rispetta gli altri,questo è il punto,aldila' di come una la pensi!



io intendevo che l'inutilità di discutere sta nel fatto che su quest'argomento la vediamo in 2 maniere completamente differenti e non si può trovare un punto di comune accordo!!le discussioni sono belle per quello ma se non c'è disponibilità da nessuna delle 2 parti(e mi ci metto dentro anche io)a capire ciò che l'altro vuole dire,è inutile discutere


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io intendevo che l'inutilità di discutere sta nel fatto che su quest'argomento la vediamo in 2 maniere completamente differenti e non si può trovare un punto di comune accordo!!le discussioni sono belle per quello ma se non c'è disponibilità da nessuna delle 2 parti(e mi ci metto dentro anche io)a capire ciò che l'altro vuole dire,è inutile discutere



E' inutile prendersela, come dicevo prima sono due punti di vista totalmente differenti. La foto che hai postato tu è fantastica ma troverai qualcuno che dice che il fumogeno non va bene perchè disturba la visuale o da fastidio ecc. Sono modi diversi di vivere lo stadio.


----------



## S T B (23 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la storia del tifoso occasionale è vera eccome..io con "tifoso occasionale" non intendo quelli che non vengono allo stadio..ognuno può avere i suoi motivi per non venire...soldi,lontananza o altro..i tifosi occasionali per me sono quelli che ci sono solo quando si vince lo scudetto o comunque si ha una squadra ultra competitiva, ma soprattutto quelli che vengono solo alle grandi partite...per fare un semplice esempio sono curioso di vedere quanti milanisti ci saranno domenica 7 ottobre al derby...saranno gli stessi 30.000 delle scorse domeniche??non credo!!



negli ultimi anni sono stato a milan-roma e milan juve, ma anche a milan-chievo, milan-lazio (era un freddo cane) oltre a milan-cagliari per la festa scudetto. La mia idea è che se uno viene da lontano sicuramente preferisce spendere soldi per un derby, piuttosto che per milan-siena: è normalissimo. Come è normale che il numero di abbonamenti sia direttamente proporzionale alla competitività della squadra.
Tifosi occasionali? Esiste solo la categoria "tifosi del Milan" secondo me. Non conosco le situazione interne alla curva sud, quindi non me la sento di commentare, infatti a san siro vado al secondo verde...


----------



## SololaMaglia (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> bene dire la tua,pero' devi rispettare il parere degli altri altrimenti il forum,dove si esprimono le proprie idee in liberta',non fa per te.Quest'atteggiamento da ultras,tifoso di serie A,ha stancato.Almeno Arso tiene conto dei pareri avversi alla sua vision.Invece tu,perdonami,la stai facendo fuori dal vaso alla grande!



Porto rispetto a chi porta rispetto, a chi insulta, dando dimostazione tra l'altro di non saper nulla, rispondo a tono.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Settembre 2012)

i prezzolati che vogliono fare la morale.
con questa le ho viste proprio tutte.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Porto rispetto a chi porta rispetto, a chi insulta, dando dimostazione tra l'altro di non saper nulla, rispondo a tono.



Chi t'avrebbe insultato "personalmente"???Qui tutti condannano una categoria di tifosi,se hai la coda di paglia non è colpa nostra!


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Lo schifo del calcio son gli occasionali che si vedono solo quando si vince, gli ultras sono migliori per il fatto che ci sono sempre e ci mettono sempre la faccia, quando qualcuno commette qualche sbaglio ne paga direttamente le conseguenze.
> 
> Poi almeno informati, si vede che di calcio e stadio soprattutto non sai nulla perchè quando c'erano scontri da paura tra ultras in Italia (anni 80 e 90) gli stadi erano stracolmi, da quando son cominciati i divieti assurdi che complicano e allungano notevolmente i tempi d'ingresso (metà 2000) hanno cominciato a svuotarsi.
> 
> Occasionale porti male, lunga vita agli ultras servissero a tenere sta gente lontano dagli stadi...Purtroppo non è così: basta che arrivi lo sceicco di turno con 2-3 acquisti e le zecche tornerebbero lì ai loro posti con il loro abbonamento in tasca, altro che crisi economica di sto c....


va bene, non so nulla, sai tutto te.

ora una persona che è piu presente quando si vince rispetto a quando si perde è "lo schifo del calcio".

Mah.


----------



## Francy (24 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> va bene, non so nulla, sai tutto te.
> 
> ora una persona che è piu presente quando si vince rispetto a quando si perde è "lo schifo del calcio".
> 
> Mah.



Il bello è che qui nessuno è occasionale nel vero senso della parola. Noi il Milan lo seguiamo sempre e comunque, io le partite, anche se da luoghi alternativi le vedo, solo che non spendo più soldi per una dirigenza in mala fede...


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Comunque e' uno schifo, niente torce, niente fumogeni, niente megafoni,niente tamburi, tra un po' vietano anche di esultare ai gol.

Bah


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2012)

si dovrebbe negare l'ingresso allo stadio alle persone con precedenti penali: si svuoterebbe la curva. fumogeni,tamburi,megafoni  uno si pensa che allo stadio può fare quello che gli pare,ma non è cosi. è un luogo pubblico come un altro...io non vado al pub o al parco col megafono e i fumogeni. le persone che si ritengono a favore le ritengo irrispettose,incivili e ignoranti. io personalmente,quindi senza offesa.


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> si dovrebbe negare l'ingresso allo stadio alle persone con precedenti penali: si svuoterebbe la curva. fumogeni,tamburi,megafoni  uno si pensa che allo stadio può fare quello che gli pare,ma non è cosi. è un luogo pubblico come un altro...io non vado al pub o al parco col megafono e i fumogeni. le persone che si ritengono a favore le ritengo irrispettose,incivili e ignoranti. io personalmente,quindi senza offesa.



Mi sa che ti confondi col teatro, perchè in uno stadio tutte queste cose ci son sempre state...(non so se ci sei mai stato)


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti confondi col teatro, perchè in uno stadio tutte queste cose ci son sempre state...(non so se ci sei mai stato)


si ci sono stato,sono occasionale blabla non sono un vero tifoso ecc. ecc. ecc. anzi a pescara è anche peggio,visto che i controlli sono imbarazzanti barra nulli. il fatto che ci siano sempre stati non mi pare una giustificazione:lo ritenevo sbagliato prima,lo ritengo sbagliato adesso.


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> si ci sono stato,sono occasionale blabla non sono un vero tifoso ecc. ecc. ecc. anzi a pescara è anche peggio,visto che i controlli sono imbarazzanti barra nulli. il fatto che ci siano sempre stati non mi pare una giustificazione:lo ritenevo sbagliato prima,lo ritengo sbagliato adesso.



Ah ok quindi stai parlando di un altra cosa, non di uno stadio.


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ah ok quindi stai parlando di un altra cosa, non di uno stadio.


sto parlando di una società civilizzata


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Settembre 2012)

Nel mulino che vorrei lo stadio è un teatro


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2012)

lo stadio è il teatro del calcio. la gente in campo è pagata per offrirci lo spettacolo,cosi come lo sono gli attori,e noi paghiamo per andarli a vedere. trovo surreale che la gente paghi per fare l'animale in uno stadio...l'animale uno può farlo anche gratis a casa propria no?


----------



## Francy (25 Settembre 2012)

Io dico ai tifosi che, essendo lo stadio legalmente un luogo pubblico come un altro, certe cose come i fumogeni, potenzialmente lesivi, per legge andrebbero vietati. Poi se c'è un accordo tacito fra tifosi e forze dell'ordine per il quale si chiude un occhio su certe cose a patto che si mantenga sempre l'ordine pubblico va bene, ma si deve sempre ricordare che alla base di tutto c'è il divieto, e che il fatto che i fumogeni ci siano sempre stati è da considerarsi benevolenza che, nel recente passato, è stata più volte tradita. Non sto a citare gli episodi, ma secondo me, almeno per un certo periodo, è giusto. Diverso il discorso dei megafoni.


----------



## S T B (25 Settembre 2012)

non capisco perché a me devono togliere i tappi dalle bottiglie e comunque i petardi allo stadio entrano sempre. Comunque non mi piace questo atteggiamento di deridere chi la pensa in modo diverso... non vi preoccupate ultras della curva, vado più che volentieri in altri settori, dove noi tifosi occasionali e amanti delle partite alla poltrona siamo ben accetti. Anzi, facciamo così: chiudiamo tutti gli altri settori e lasciamo aperta la curva sud solamente, perché solo loro sono i veri tifosi!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Settembre 2012)

Bellissimo l'applauso dei giocatori a fine partita sotto la sud! Io avevo la pelle d'oca.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Settembre 2012)

purtroppo ieri non c'ero ma ho sentito di un grande tifo in sud..avanti senza compromessi!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (30 Settembre 2012)

Grande curva e bella trasferta anche oggi, peccato solo per il risultato...


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Settembre 2012)

dai ragazzi!!nonostante le ennesime diffide della fine della stagione passata stiamo andando alla grande!!


----------



## Non evoluto (1 Ottobre 2012)

be se allo stadio entrano porcherie è perchè i pochi adetti al lavoro che dovrebbero fare il loro di lavoro non lo fanno, almeno non a quelli della sud, che a furia di mazzete avranno anche una percentuale sulla società!


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Ottobre 2012)

me se mi controllano anche le mutande!!


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> me se mi controllano anche le mutande!!



Dipende sempre da chi becchi. Io contro il Cagliari al pre-filtraggio della curva non mi hanno controllato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre da chi becchi. Io contro il Cagliari al pre-filtraggio della curva non mi hanno controllato.



sarò io allora!!io vengo sempre controllato mezz'ora


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=92490


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Ottobre 2012)

il derby con lo stadio non pieno è una roba VERGOGNOSA!!!fuori la voce chi c'è!!il derby va sempre vinto sia sul campo che sugli spalti!


----------



## Francy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il derby con lo stadio non pieno è una roba VERGOGNOSA!!!fuori la voce chi c'è!!il derby va sempre vinto sia sul campo che sugli spalti!



Battuta-provocazione. Adesso non vi lamenterete che la gente va a vedere solo il derby lol. A parte gli scherzi, sempre Forza Milan.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Battuta-provocazione. Adesso non vi lamenterete che la gente va a vedere solo il derby lol. A parte gli scherzi, sempre Forza Milan.



sinceramente non me lo aspettavo!!lo devo confessare...un tutto esaurito no ma quasi pieno si...invece pare ci siano molti posti liberi che riempiranno gli interisti...alla fine sarà comunque quasi pieno per me...veramente triste giocare in casa il derby con lo stadio pieno di interisti!!


----------



## yelle (3 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> me se mi controllano anche le mutande!!


l'anno scorso avevo l'abbonamento in curva. Alle volte trovavo la tizia che mi frugava nelle mutande, altre a malapena mi degnavano di un'occhiata.


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Ottobre 2012)

Milan: errori in campo e sugli spalti. I tifosi rossoneri sfottono i cugini ma sbagliano

No ma dai..


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

ieri gli abbiamo distrutti sugli spalti!!!!anche se a livello canoro si può fare MOLTO meglio..ma finchè c'è gente che va in curva pensando di essere al 1 rosso sarà difficile migliorare..
in questo le ***** ci sono superiori!


----------



## Kundera (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ancora con sto cancro di curva .
Società + curva (i coclioni vanno sempre in coppia)
Bella castrazione e si migliora la qualità della vita ****************************


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Niente da dire ieri, molto bella la coreo, tifo spettacolare nel secondo tempo (tranne che nel finale), in qualche battimani nel secondo tempo mi son venuti i brividi si sentivano i seggiolini tremare sotto i piedi!!!

Tifo nettamente migliore dell'anno scorso, come già detto quest'anno serve almeno a far pulizia dell'occasionale in curva.

Per tutti gli altri c'è Sky!!!


----------



## Kundera (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahahahah ma quanto sono coclioni!!!???


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah ma quanto sono coclioni!!!???



si sa chi è che ha scritto questa roba???
uno che sicuramente non capisce un ***** di ultras e che ieri non era allo stadio!!!
ieri a livello di curva li abbiamo surclassati


----------



## Kundera (8 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si sa chi è che ha scritto questa roba???
> uno che sicuramente non capisce un ***** di ultras e che ieri non era allo stadio!!!
> ieri a livello di curva li abbiamo surclassati


Se è stato esposto in bella vista,sicuramente è uno degli intellettuali della sud
Ammiro il tuo entusiasmo e la tua passione,ma fidati,non ti avvicinare troppo,questi sono contagiosi


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Se è stato esposto in bella vista,sicuramente è uno degli intellettuali della sud
> Ammiro il tuo entusiasmo e la tua passione,ma fidati,non ti avvicinare troppo,questi sono contagiosi



non mi riferivo allo striscione...ma al giornalista che ha scritto l'articolo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Niente da dire ieri, molto bella la coreo, tifo spettacolare nel secondo tempo (tranne che nel finale), in qualche battimani nel secondo tempo mi son venuti i brividi si sentivano i seggiolini tremare sotto i piedi!!!
> 
> Tifo nettamente migliore dell'anno scorso, come già detto quest'anno serve almeno a far pulizia dell'occasionale in curva.
> 
> Per tutti gli altri c'è Sky!!!



Dato che quasi tutti nel forum vediamo le partite da casa,chi per motivi di lontananza e chi per altro,la potresti smettere di dire le stesse cose e vantarti come al solito di essere "il solito" tifoso di serie A.No perche' gli zebedei sono stracolmi,abbondano in una maniera esagerata!


----------



## Kundera (8 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non mi riferivo allo striscione...ma al giornalista che ha scritto l'articolo


A ok,il giornalista in questione è nientepopodimeno che Alessandro Pignatelli detto er Pignatta.
Però mi sembra fuorviante guardare il dituzzo che indica e non vedere il fantastico striscione di queste bestie


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> A ok,il giornalista in questione è nientepopodimeno che Alessandro Pignatelli detto er Pignatta.
> Però mi sembra fuorviante guardare il dituzzo che indica e non vedere il fantastico striscione di queste bestie



sarà stata una svista!!!nel complesso gli striscioni erano fantastici!!!
ma probabilmente la maggior parte di essi chi non frequenta lo stadio e la curva e non sa certe cose non li capirebbe


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Ottobre 2012)

Che ignoranti


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

incredibile comunque che ogni volta si debba trovare qualcosa per criticare la curva!!mi viene proprio da ridere....a sto giro abbiamo dominato sugli spalti(della coreografia,veramente bella,ovviamente non ne parla nessuno) e cosa tirate fuori??un errore grammaticale in uno striscione(che erano molto belli fra l'altro)!!!


----------



## Jaqen (8 Ottobre 2012)

"Grazie società per questo bellissimo derby!"


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> incredibile comunque che ogni volta si debba trovare qualcosa per criticare la curva!!mi viene proprio da ridere....a sto giro abbiamo dominato sugli spalti(della coreografia,veramente bella,ovviamente non ne parla nessuno) e cosa tirate fuori??un errore grammaticale in uno striscione(che erano molto belli fra l'altro)!!!



Diciamo che ora come ora il fatto di dominare il tifo non è che importi tanto!


----------



## Francy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Come si fa a metter su un nuovo gruppo in questo forum? Penso che fonderò il gruppo "Tifoso Occasionale".


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si sa chi è che ha scritto questa roba???
> uno che sicuramente non capisce un ***** di ultras e che ieri non era allo stadio!!!
> *ieri a livello di curva li abbiamo surclassati*



Ma grazie al cavolo giocavamo in casa, mi sembra più che ovvio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Come si fa a metter su un nuovo gruppo in questo forum? Penso che fonderò il gruppo "Tifoso Occasionale".



Mi iscrivo subito!


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma grazie al cavolo giocavamo in casa, mi sembra più che ovvio.



Fidati che nn c'entra nulla. L'anno scorso nel derby in casa abbiam fatto ******, penso sia stata la peggior prestazione a livello canoro degli ultimi anni!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Ottobre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Fidati che nn c'entra nulla. L'anno scorso nel derby in casa abbiam fatto ******, penso sia stata la peggior prestazione a livello canoro degli ultimi anni!!!



Fidati che c'entra


----------



## Facciosnaooo (8 Ottobre 2012)

E quando si alza la coreografia tutti con la digitale accesa mi raccomando! Qualche "ignorante" si è fatto la notte per prepararla ma poco importa..


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> E quando si alza la coreografia tutti con la digitale accesa mi raccomando! Qualche "ignorante" si è fatto la notte per prepararla ma poco importa..



tra quelli del telefonino e quelli che dopo 1 minuto hanno male alle braccia e si sentono in dovere di sedersi o di mettere giù le plastiche non so chi odio di più!!ma certe cose la gente non le capisce...la gente non sa che ci sono ragazzi che si sbattono per mesi a fare le coreografie,striscioni,etc...quelli che voi definite ignoranti si sbattono e si fanno anche 500km ogni domenica per il milan!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ora come ora il fatto di dominare il tifo non è che importi tanto!



quando però sono gli altri a fare una coreografia migliore lo si fa notare subito eh!!!e giù critiche e sparate a zero con le solite frasi(dov'è la fdL?curva sud=mafiosi etc...)


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quando però sono gli altri a fare una coreografia migliore lo si fa notare subito eh!!!e giù critiche e sparate a zero con le solite frasi(dov'è la fdL?curva sud=mafiosi etc...)



Buon per voi che avete fatto una coreografia decente,non vedo cosa debba importare ad un occasionale come me o altri quest'aspetto del derby o sbaglio?


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Buon per voi che avete fatto una coreografia decente,non vedo cosa debba importare ad un occasionale come me o altri quest'aspetto del derby o sbaglio?



infatti a noi non interessa cosa pensate voi!!!per noi quello con i tifosi dell'inter è un derby nel derby!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> infatti a noi non interessa cosa pensate voi!!!per noi quello con i tifosi dell'inter è un derby nel derby!!!



Ah ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Ottobre 2012)

ufficializzato il gemellaggio con i grobari,ultras del Partizan Belgrado!!

ottimo gemellaggio!!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ufficializzato il gemellaggio con i grobari,ultras del Partizan Belgrado!!
> 
> ottimo gemellaggio!!!



Y, era scritto sulla fanzine di Domenica, comunque loro sono sicuramente tra le prime 3 tifoserie d'Europa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Ottobre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Y, era scritto sulla fanzine di Domenica, comunque loro sono sicuramente tra le prime 3 tifoserie d'Europa.



non scherzano un *****!!!comunque ho letto un pò di commenti sulla pagina di facebook dei grobari e pare non siano molto convinti del gemellaggio...loro sono gemellati anche con quelli del paok e del cska e li ritengono gli unici "fratelli"...staremo a vedere!!
di sicuro sono una tifoseria tosta...i migliori insieme a quelli del paok per me


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> E quando si alza la coreografia tutti con la digitale accesa mi raccomando! Qualche "ignorante" si è fatto la notte per prepararla ma poco importa..


uahahah, una volta ho beccato due tizi che pensavano che la plastica della coreografia servisse per coprire i seggiolini


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> uahahah, una volta ho beccato due tizi che pensavano che la plastica della coreografia servisse per coprire i seggiolini



Ma cosa ci va a fare certa gente in curva?!?


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2012)

_Nessuna contestazione_  

Gazza


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Nessuna contestazione_
> 
> Gazza



Oramai serve a nulla,la vera contestazione doveva esser fatta in estate,mettendo a ferro e fuoco Milanellra bisogna sostenere i ragazzi,che gia' sono morti de sonno,la contestazione li affosserebbe del tutto!


----------



## Francy (27 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oramai serve a nulla,la vera contestazione doveva esser fatta in estate,mettendo a ferro e fuoco Milanellra bisogna sostenere i ragazzi,che gia' sono morti de sonno,la contestazione li affosserebbe del tutto!



Ciò non esclude, ricordo, una contestazione selvaggia alla società. Non capisco come mai sia considerato difficile fare cori e cantare per i ragazzi e, nel frattempo, esporre striscioni critici verso la dirigenza.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

ieri prestazione canora vergognosa!!vedere la gente seduta in curva nelle prime file è incredibile...gente che viene e vuole avere il posto dove sono io perchè ha il biglietto!!


----------



## Jaqen (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ieri prestazione canora vergognosa!!vedere la gente seduta in curva nelle prime file è incredibile...gente che viene e vuole avere il posto dove sono io perchè ha il biglietto!!


Ma pensa un po'! Cioé, non è quasi ovvia la cosa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma pensa un po'! Cioé, non è quasi ovvia la cosa?



Beh la curva non è la tribuna però....


----------



## Harvey (7 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh la curva non è la tribuna però....



Si ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno non può sedersi al proprio posto, anzi!


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma pensa un po'! Cioé, non è quasi ovvia la cosa?



no!!quest'anno ci sono state diverse partite con ottime prestazioni vocali!!!ieri a dir poco indecente!!non cantava nessuno a parte i soliti!ma ormai la gente va in curva pensando di andare al 2 arancio..addirittura si è presentato uno col biglietto dicendo che era il suo posto quello dove ero seduto io!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no!!quest'anno ci sono state diverse partite con ottime prestazioni vocali!!!ieri a dir poco indecente!!non cantava nessuno a parte i soliti!ma ormai la gente va in curva pensando di andare al 2 arancio..addirittura si è presentato uno col biglietto dicendo che era il suo posto quello dove ero seduto io!



In questi casi che succede,non so gli dici di andare da qualche altra parte,lo mandi a quel paese o gli concedi il posto???


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno non può sedersi al proprio posto, anzi!


No va beh ovvio, però comunque se vai in curva certe cose devi anche aspettartele.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In questi casi che succede,non so gli dici di andare da qualche altra parte,lo mandi a quel paese o gli concedi il posto???



gli dico di andare da un altra parte gentilmente...se poi la gente non vuol capire...


----------



## Harvey (7 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No va beh ovvio, però comunque se vai in curva certe cose devi anche aspettartele.



Si quello si, ma parlarne come se quello che ha ragione fosse pazzo è un altro discorso


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno non può sedersi al proprio posto, anzi!



si va bè ciao!!Se vuoi andare al tuo posto ci sono altri 9 anelli disponibili


----------



## Harvey (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si va bè ciao!!Se vuoi andare al tuo posto ci sono altri 9 anelli disponibili



Questo solo per convenzione, altrimenti i biglietti per la curva li vendessero non numerati... Poi che funziona così si sa, ma non è che sono pazzi quelli che vogliono andare al proprio posto!


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Questo solo per convenzione, altrimenti i biglietti per la curva li vendessero non numerati... Poi che funziona così si sa, ma non è che sono pazzi quelli che vogliono andare al proprio posto!



pazzi no,occasionali si


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

Occasionale porti male!


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION]

Che in curva non ci sono regole sui posti è vero, ma mi pare un po' forzato far passare per pazzo chi chiede di sedersi nel posto stabilito dal biglietto


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION]
> 
> Che in curva non ci sono regole sui posti è vero, ma mi pare un po' forzato far passare per pazzo chi chiede di sedersi nel posto stabilito dal biglietto



veramente io non ho mai scritto da nessuna parte che siano pazzi


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> veramente io non ho mai scritto da nessuna parte che siano pazzi



Da come l'hai raccontata sembrava che chiederlo fosse una cosa da pazzi


----------



## Harvey (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pazzi no,occasionali si



Ah beh perché quelli della curva invece


----------



## Bawert (7 Novembre 2012)

Secondo la mia opinione non esistono tifosi occasionali, ma é un metodo della curva per sostenere Berlusca and Co


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Secondo la mia opinione non esistono tifosi occasionali, ma é un metodo della curva per sostenere Berlusca and Co



Spiegamela sta cosa perche sono curioso!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Ah beh perché quelli della curva invece



Eh si giustamente quelli che ci sono sempre e si sobbarcano trasferte etc sono occasionali!!ah ma è vero che l'abbonamento lo paga a tutti berlusconi! una sera è venuto a casa mia x regalarmi 200€


----------



## Harvey (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Spiegamela sta cosa perche sono curioso!!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Buon per te se te lo paga Berlusconi, queste sono parole tue  Chi quest'anno non va allo stadio dopo le prese per il sedere multiple è solo intelligente, così come lo è chi vuole sedersi al posto per il quale paga il biglietto, visto che fino a prova contraria si va per vedere calcio e da nessuna parte c'è scritto che bisogna omologarsi a comportamenti di massa, lo stadio non è certo di quelli della curva


----------



## Bawert (7 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Spiegamela sta cosa perche sono curioso!!



Sai bene cos'é successo quest'estate. Dei tifosi volevano fare una class action, allora Galliani é corso ai ripari offrendo la possibilità di rimborsare l'abbonamento. Quei 72 tifosi (che per me sono di più) sono stati criticati da Galliani, allora essendo i capi in libro paga della società avevano l'obbligo morale di criticare questi tifosi. Allora la curva ha spostato l'attenzione dalle *****te fatte dalla premiata ditta a questi tifosi definiti "occasionali".
Per me o si é tifosi o non lo si é.


----------



## patriots88 (7 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma pensa un po'! Cioé, non è quasi ovvia la cosa?



No

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Si ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno non può sedersi al proprio posto, anzi!



In curva il bigletto serve solo per entrare poi ti siedi dove trovi posto.

Se in alcuni posti ci sono abbonati o cmq gente che in curva va a tutte le partite e vanno sempre agli stessi posti quelli diventano "loro". Per cui se glieli occupi quando arrivano devi sloggiare.

E' una regola non scritta diciamo.

Difatti io ormai sono tanti anni che sono abbonato a san siro con amici e andiamo sempre agli stessi posti in curva (che ovviamente non sono posti dell' abbonamento), per cui quelli sono i NOSTRI posti e quando arriviamo se li vediamo occupati facciamo sloggiare.
Stessa cosa succede per i posti davanti e dietro ai nostri


----------



## S T B (7 Novembre 2012)

sono andato a vedere mens sana-armani jeans lunedì a Siena. Hanno cantato dall'inizio alla fine della partita senza mai fermarsi. D'accordo che la partita dura meno e che magari lo spazio chiuso può far avere una sensazione diversa, ma è uno spettacolo... altro che curvette di calcio!


----------



## S T B (7 Novembre 2012)

teoricamente curva o no paghi per assistere ad uno spettacolo come se andassi al cinema o al teatro e dovresti sederti al posto assegnato dato che è stata fatta una legge apposita. Poi anche io ad uno che a Firenze mi venne a dire che il posto dove ero io era il suo lo scacciai, ma poteva benissimo chiamare gli steward e far rispettare il discorso del posto. Però poi lo steward doveva trovarmi un posto a me dato che il posto indicato nel mio biglietto non esisteva. Ma il far rispettare il posto non è una pretesa bensì un diritto, ma ripeto se trovo un posto meglio di quello assegnatomi sono più che contento


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Sai bene cos'é successo quest'estate. Dei tifosi volevano fare una class action, allora Galliani é corso ai ripari offrendo la possibilità di rimborsare l'abbonamento. Quei 72 tifosi (che per me sono di più) sono stati criticati da Galliani, allora essendo i capi in libro paga della società avevano l'obbligo morale di criticare questi tifosi. Allora la curva ha spostato l'attenzione dalle *****te fatte dalla premiata ditta a questi tifosi definiti "occasionali".
> Per me o si é tifosi o non lo si é.



guarda che gli occasionali non sono mica quelli!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



S T B ha scritto:


> sono andato a vedere mens sana-armani jeans lunedì a Siena. Hanno cantato dall'inizio alla fine della partita senza mai fermarsi. D'accordo che la partita dura meno e che magari lo spazio chiuso può far avere una sensazione diversa, ma è uno spettacolo... altro che curvette di calcio!



ma se sono quattro sfigati!!se metti una qualsiasi curva allo spazio chiuso sentirai che boati

- - - Aggiornato - - -



S T B ha scritto:


> teoricamente curva o no paghi per assistere ad uno spettacolo come se andassi al cinema o al teatro e dovresti sederti al posto assegnato dato che è stata fatta una legge apposita. Poi anche io ad uno che a Firenze mi venne a dire che il posto dove ero io era il suo lo scacciai, ma poteva benissimo chiamare gli steward e far rispettare il discorso del posto. Però poi lo steward doveva trovarmi un posto a me dato che il posto indicato nel mio biglietto non esisteva. Ma il far rispettare il posto non è una pretesa bensì un diritto, ma ripeto se trovo un posto meglio di quello assegnatomi sono più che contento



eh secondo te gli steward si mettono a discutere in curva perchè uno vuole il suo posto?!?


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> sono andato a vedere mens sana-armani jeans lunedì a Siena. Hanno cantato dall'inizio alla fine della partita senza mai fermarsi. D'accordo che la partita dura meno e che magari lo spazio chiuso può far avere una sensazione diversa, ma è uno spettacolo... altro che curvette di calcio!



Ecco chiamiamola Olimpia Milano, grazie 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> guarda che gli occasionali non sono mica quelli!!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Quattro sfigati chi? I senesi? Può essere.

Vai a Cantù però, ti accorgerai che li non sono quattro sfigati


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Buon per te se te lo paga Berlusconi, queste sono parole tue  Chi quest'anno non va allo stadio dopo le prese per il sedere multiple è solo intelligente, così come lo è chi vuole sedersi al posto per il quale paga il biglietto, visto che fino a prova contraria si va per vedere calcio e da nessuna parte c'è scritto che bisogna omologarsi a comportamenti di massa, lo stadio non è certo di quelli della curva



infatti ci sono altri settori!!che vadano li!non servono mummie in curva!!serve gente che canta tutta la partita..


----------



## S T B (7 Novembre 2012)

noi tifosi della mens sana non siamo sfigati e neanche quattro gatti, grazie. Un pò di rispetto... l'Olimpia Milano non vede uno scudetto nel basket da qualche lustro 
Ho sentito curve mute quando la squadra andava male... i tifosi della mens sana siena tifavano sul -17...

E si... uno dei compiti degli steward sarebbe anche quello di far rispettare il posto se uno lo chiede. Io in curva tranne che in trasferta non vado... non gradisco alcuni comportamenti diciamo.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> noi tifosi della mens sana non siamo sfigati e neanche quattro gatti, grazie. Un pò di rispetto... l'Olimpia Milano non vede uno scudetto nel basket da qualche lustro
> Ho sentito curve mute quando la squadra andava male... i tifosi della mens sana siena tifavano sul -17...
> 
> E si... uno dei compiti degli steward sarebbe anche quello di far rispettare il posto se uno lo chiede. Io in curva tranne che in trasferta non vado... non gradisco alcuni comportamenti diciamo.



Tra l'altro quest'anno a Siena si sono sciolti i Commandos, giusto?

Cmq 4 gatti non siete, ma ho letto in giro che anche quest'anno (ma pure gli anni passati se non alle partite di cartello) pure voi avevate poca gente a palazzo.


----------



## S T B (7 Novembre 2012)

si esatto... ma facevano un bel macello lo stesso lunedì... poi chiaramente il paragone non può reggere per fattori quali l'ampiezza della curva e l'ambiente non al chiuso! Ammiro i gruppi organizzati di ogni sport perché fanno grandi cose e sacrifici. Però c'è qualche personaggio che rovina il tutto...


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> si esatto... ma facevano un bel macello lo stesso lunedì... poi chiaramente il paragone non può reggere per fattori quali l'ampiezza della curva e l'ambiente non al chiuso! Ammiro i gruppi organizzati di ogni sport perché fanno grandi cose e sacrifici. Però c'è qualche personaggio che rovina il tutto...



Bé il macello era anche dato dal fatto che dallo scorso anno la partita contro Milano non è più una semplice partita.


----------



## patriots88 (8 Novembre 2012)

La grandissima curva della mens sana rotfl

Lunedi l hanno inquadrata e in transenna ci saranno stati due 18 enni rotfl

Rispettabilissima insomma


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Novembre 2012)

A parte le solite sparate di qualcuno che non ha idea, c'è una cosa da dire: San Siro è ormai troppo grande sia per quanto riguarda i "distinti", le tribune, ma anche per quanto riguarda la curva.
Mi piacerebbe avere uno stadio da 40000 posti con un curva composta da 4000 ultras veri e cazzuti, i morti di sonno li si lascia da un'altra parte, col vantaggio magari di essere sul campo, non distanti come a San Siro.

Tanto ormai hanno voluto questo, che tutti vedessero la partita da casa, ma credo sia giusto dare a chi c'è sempre e non molla mai uno stadio nuovo, un po' mi spiace perchè San Siro è la storia, ma è inutile avere 35000 spettatori che su uno stadio di 85000 è il deserto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> A parte le solite sparate di qualcuno che non ha idea, c'è una cosa da dire: San Siro è ormai troppo grande sia per quanto riguarda i "distinti", le tribune, ma anche per quanto riguarda la curva.
> Mi piacerebbe avere uno stadio da 40000 posti con un curva composta da 4000 ultras veri e cazzuti, i morti di sonno li si lascia da un'altra parte, col vantaggio magari di essere sul campo, non distanti come a San Siro.
> 
> Tanto ormai hanno voluto questo, che tutti vedessero la partita da casa, ma credo sia giusto dare a chi c'è sempre e non molla mai uno stadio nuovo, un po' mi spiace perchè San Siro è la storia, ma è inutile avere 35000 spettatori che su uno stadio di 85000 è il deserto.



giá spostare la curva al primo anello sarebbe potuta essere un idea!ma x diversi motivi nn si può


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> La grandissima curva della mens sana rotfl
> 
> Lunedi l hanno inquadrata e in transenna ci saranno stati due 18 enni rotfl
> 
> Rispettabilissima insomma



I Commandos erano una grandissima curva. Sicuramente meglio di quella tristissima dell'Olimpia, quella attuale intendo. E te lo dice uno che tifa olimpia 

Quella attuale è composta da giovani, ma l'effetto sonore è cento volte meglio rispetto al nostro (intendo Olimpia) e non c'entra solo il fatto che il PalaEstra è più piccolo del forum.

Chiuso OT


----------



## patriots88 (8 Novembre 2012)

Che la """curva"""" dell olimpia sia composta da 4 sfigati e' acclarato


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

Nn li conosco ma le "curve" di basket e pallavolo mi son sempre sembrate sfigate


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Nn li conosco ma le "curve" di basket e pallavolo mi son sempre sembrate sfigate



Chiedi ai canturini se gli Eagles sono sfigati  O ai fortitudini se la Fossa è sfigata


----------



## Jaqen (8 Novembre 2012)

La curva dell'Olimpia è pessima dai.
Noi Reyerini siamo uno spettacolo


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Chiedi ai canturini se gli Eagles sono sfigati  O ai fortitudini se la Fossa è sfigata



No ma così a pelle!!non li conosco e x questo non li giudico!ma a pelle mi son sempre sembrati sfigati


----------



## James Watson (8 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ecco chiamiamola Olimpia Milano, grazie
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ah ecco, bravo!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, bravo!



Ora non farci l'abitudine  Cioè si siete una gran curva, ma un po' ridicoli lo siete comunque 

PS: Con la nuova disposizione delle province, come ci si sente ad essere sotto Varese?


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> giá spostare la curva al primo anello sarebbe potuta essere un idea!ma x diversi motivi nn si può



Si ma curva a parte è proprio lo stadio in generale ad essere troppo grande, risultando quindi quasi sempre deserto.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Nn li conosco ma le "curve" di basket e pallavolo mi son sempre sembrate sfigate



Non dirlo a quelli di Trento


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Si ma curva a parte è proprio lo stadio in generale ad essere troppo grande, risultando quindi quasi sempre deserto.



sisi!!che lo stadio sia troppo grande è cosa ormai risaputa!!40000 sono troppo pochi però per me!almeno 50..


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

sta di fatto che le curve delle squadre di calcio sono ben altra roba!!soprattutto in certi paesi esteri(torcida split,gate 4,grobari etc..)


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sta di fatto che le curve delle squadre di calcio sono ben altra roba!!soprattutto in certi paesi esteri(torcida split,gate 4,grobari etc..)



In altri paesi (non tutti chiaramente) le curve sono sia del calcio che di altri sport. Come appunto i grobari, il Gate 13 (se non erro primo gruppo ultras in Europa, fondati ad Atene nel 1966), 4 e 7. Quindi in sostanza non cambia nulla


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In altri paesi (non tutti chiaramente) le curve sono sia del calcio che di altri sport. Come appunto i grobari, il Gate 13 (se non erro primo gruppo ultras in Europa, fondati ad Atene nel 1966), 4 e 7. Quindi in sostanza non cambia nulla



si però le curve di calcio le trovo molto più compatte e forti!!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si però le curve di calcio le trovo molto più compatte e forti!!



In che senso più compatte e forti?


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In che senso più compatte e forti?



bo non riesco a spiegarlo!!è che non ce li vedo degli ultras a vedere la pallavolo


----------



## Jaqen (11 Novembre 2012)

Venduti. Almeno quelli della tribuna un po' di reazione ce l'hanno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

se a qualcuno può interessare i commandos hanno contestato!cori:ci avete rotto il ***** e diretto verso la tribuna "fuori la grana tirate fuori la grana"

volevano anche fare dell'altro ma preferisco non riportarlo


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

dico solo che galliani ha rischiato di ricevere una visitina dal primo blu


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Novembre 2012)

Secondo voi, in un momento come questo, cosa dovrebbe fare la curva? Contestazione totale squadra-società? Solo società?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, in un momento come questo, cosa dovrebbe fare la curva? Contestazione totale squadra-società? Solo società?



Ma forse contestare la societa',pero è tardi,dovevano muoversi a luglio,dopo il suicidio dell'affare Ibra-Silva.Forse mettendoli alle strette qualcosa facevano,ma quando gli dai fiducia fai solo il loro.Vabbe' è inutile piangere sul latte versato,speriamo che si facciano sentire per far esonerare quell'ameba sulla panchina,almeno per condurre un campionato dignitoso!


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

per quelli che si interessano di basket e discutevano delle curve delle diverse squadre,ho sentito che è nato un nuovo gruppo nella curva dell'olimpia che si chiama "old clan milano" che è pieno di gente della curva sud...visto che sono tutti diffidati allo stadio,avranno deciso di andare a vedere il basket!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Novembre 2012)

Curva Sud: un sogno per alcuni,un incubo per l'ortografia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Curva Sud: un sogno per alcuni,un incubo per l'ortografia.



già postata e già commentata


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> già postata e già commentata



fail


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> fail



eh poi va bè!!ignoranti sempre presenti!


----------



## SololaMaglia (26 Novembre 2012)

Grande Milan e grande Curva Sud stasera, i cori spalle al campo mi han fatto venire i brividi, il momento più bello della serata insieme al gol.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Novembre 2012)

Scontri fra tifoserie fuori dallo stadio. Gran bella curva stasera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2012)

Striscione rimosso dopo pochi minuti:
_Felix 36 km di volo e muro del suono rotto, ma mai spettacolare come il volo di Pessotto_
Purtroppo non ho trovato foto,stavolta chapeau


----------



## Cm Punk (26 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Striscione rimosso dopo pochi minuti:
> _Felix 36 km di volo e muro del suono rotto, ma mai spettacolare come il volo di Pessotto_
> Purtroppo non ho trovato foto,stavolta chapeau


----------



## pipporo (26 Novembre 2012)

^^ non si vede


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Scontri fra tifoserie fuori dallo stadio. Gran bella curva stasera.



scontri??non me ne sono accorto!cos'è successo di preciso?
io ho collezionato qualche sciarpetta della juve


----------



## SololaMaglia (26 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> scontri??non me ne sono accorto!cos'è successo di preciso?
> io ho collezionato qualche sciarpetta della juve



Ma c'era qualche gobbo al primo blu?


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma c'era qualche gobbo al primo blu?



nono!!abbiam fatto razzia fuori dallo stadio
ci hanno anche fermato gli sbirri e ci hanno chiesto i documenti!!eravamo al baretto dove si ritrovano i ct...c'erano parecchi poliziotti in borghese


----------



## SololaMaglia (26 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


>



spettacolo!!grandi ragazzi!!!sai dirmi qualcosa dei presunti scontri fuori dallo stadio?


----------



## SololaMaglia (26 Novembre 2012)

Boh sta cosa non la riporta praticamente nessuno, per ora non ne so nulla, non vorrei sia una bufala, anche se non lo escludo al 100%


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Boh sta cosa non la riporta praticamente nessuno, per ora non ne so nulla, non vorrei sia una bufala, anche se non lo escludo al 100%



è vera


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Novembre 2012)

Io sinceramente non me ne sono accorto, dopo la partita sono andato a casa ma c'erano alcuni miei amici nel settore ospiti e non si sono accorti nemmeno loro. Boh! Più tardi li vedo e provo a chiedere.


----------



## Bawert (26 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è vera



Io ho visto dei poliziotti armati e con gli scudi antisommossa, ma di più non so.
Comunque, bruciale quelle sciarpe


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Io ho visto dei poliziotti armati e con gli scudi antisommossa, ma di più non so.
> Comunque, bruciale quelle sciarpe



quelli ci sono sempre!era pieno di poliziotti in borghese più che altro
fonti molto affidabili mi hanno confermato che qualcosa è successo ma non vogliono dirmi cosa!
Le sciarpe sono trofei di guerra!!non si toccano

- - - Aggiornato - - -

secondo tuttosport vogliono diffidare il campo per lo striscione su pessotto


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Cioe avete strappato dal collo di juventini delle sciarpe?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Cioe avete strappato dal collo di juventini delle sciarpe?



Dove sto io a fine partita ne hanno bruciata una.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Cioe avete strappato dal collo di juventini delle sciarpe?



si!!diciamo che dava fastidio vedere gobbi nel tuo territorio che si permettono anche di insultarti...e allora ci siamo presi un regalino!!se qualcuno le vuole le vendo!!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si!!diciamo che dava fastidio vedere gobbi nel tuo territorio che si permettono anche di insultarti...e allora ci siamo presi un regalino!!se qualcuno le vuole le vendo!!



Credo di esser munito sufficientemente di carta igienica!


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo di esser munito sufficientemente di carta igienica!



Questa è di alta qualità


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2012)

Striscioni contro Pato da censura.

Imparare a scrivere almeno, Prouratore


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Striscioni contro Pato da censura.
> 
> Imparare a scrivere almeno, Prouratore



ahahah ho visto le foto!è la seconda volta che sbaglia a scrivere


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Novembre 2012)

Un mio compagno di stadio mi ha raccontato che una volta, quando gli anelli erano tutti aperti e sopratutto quando c'era la FOSSA, facevano la ronda nell'arancio e nel rosso.. se avevi la sciarpa della juve te la facevano nascondere.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (27 Novembre 2012)

anche se non c'entra con la Sud qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa sullo storico striscione "Marco Nico"?

c'è da una vita nel primo verde


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2012)

sono semplicemente due tifosi, Marco e nico per appunto, che mettono lo striscione da na vita, perche da na vita vanno a san siro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Un mio compagno di stadio mi ha raccontato che una volta, quando gli anelli erano tutti aperti e sopratutto quando c'era la FOSSA, facevano la ronda nell'arancio e nel rosso.. se avevi la sciarpa della juve te la facevano nascondere.



e non solo quello!!una volta semplicemente, da quello che mi hanno raccontato, non potevi pensare di tenere una sciarpa o una bandiera di un altra squadra...altro che fartela nascondere!!te menavano!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Novembre 2012)

Giovedì 13 dicembre Milan-Reggina di Coppa Italia, vediamo chi viene!  io presentissimo, tra l'altro mi confermate che per gli abbonati è gratis?


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Giovedì 13 dicembre Milan-Reggina di Coppa Italia, vediamo chi viene!  io presentissimo, tra l'altro mi confermate che per gli abbonati è gratis?



confermatissimo e presentissimo


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino pure io se è gratis.


----------



## SololaMaglia (30 Novembre 2012)

Presente, come sempre.


----------



## carletto (4 Dicembre 2012)

è sempre bello quando c'è qualcosa di gratis per gli abbonati : )


----------



## SololaMaglia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Non c'era certo il pienone stasera, ma Curva Sud di alto livello anche oggi


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Non c'era certo il pienone stasera, ma Curva Sud di alto livello anche oggi



Oddio alto livello mi sembra un po' esagerato. Diciamo che si è fatto il massimo visto le poche presenze.


----------



## SololaMaglia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oddio alto livello mi sembra un po' esagerato. Diciamo che si è fatto il massimo visto le poche presenze.



Beh certo in relazione al numero dei presenti, poi c'è stata la giusta ignoranza, mi son divertito, come sempre in queste partite.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Dicembre 2012)

pubblico delle grandi occasioni ieri!
milan novara dell'anno scorso è imbattibile però...ci sarà stata la metà della gente rispetto a ieri!!
e domenica festa della curvapresenti giocatori di ieri e di oggi


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

bella bella festa!!presente mezza squadra praticamente


----------



## SololaMaglia (17 Dicembre 2012)

Avere Pippo è sempre qualcosadi speciale


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Avere Pippo è sempre qualcosadi speciale



stavo anche per vincere la maglietta di el shaarawy alla lotteria!!!!avevo il 33a azzurro ed è uscito il 33a bianco!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Dicembre 2012)

Scrivo per la prima volta in questo topic ma da tempo volevo dirla sta cosa: che brutta fine che ha fatto la curva del Milan, è diventata veramente penosa se confrontata con gli anni della Fossa. Un'altra storia. Ora siamo diventati come gli ultras della Juve o dell'Inter...
che amarezza..


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta in questo topic ma da tempo volevo dirla sta cosa: che brutta fine che ha fatto la curva del Milan, è diventata veramente penosa se confrontata con gli anni della Fossa. Un'altra storia. Ora siamo diventati come gli ultras della Juve o dell'Inter...
> che amarezza..



gli anni della fossa!!
peccato che le cose siano leggermente cambiate da quel periodo!una volta potevi fare quello che ti pareva,ora se tieni in mano uno striscione in cui esprimi un parere su un argomento,ti diffidano 10 persone per fare un esempio molto banale


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Dicembre 2012)

Non vado abitualmente a S,Siro non essendo in zona (ci sono stato ovviamente una marea di volte) quindi per carità non posso giudicare dal di dentro (tra l'altro è anche un bel po' che non vedo il Milan dal vivo); sicuramente dipenderà anche dalle restrizioni degli ultimi tempi, pero' mi sembra che il decadimento sia iniziato già da qualche anno; anni fa la curva del Milan era l'unica delle tre grandi che reggeva spesso il passo di quelle piu' cariche, Roma in primis. Ora un confronto anche lontano sinceramente, cosi per quello che vedo, mi sembra imbarazzante.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Non vado abitualmente a S,Siro non essendo in zona (ci sono stato ovviamente una marea di volte) quindi per carità non posso giudicare dal di dentro (tra l'altro è anche un bel po' che non vedo il Milan dal vivo); sicuramente dipenderà anche dalle restrizioni degli ultimi tempi, pero' mi sembra che il decadimento sia iniziato già da qualche anno; *anni fa la curva del Milan era l'unica delle tre grandi che reggeva spesso il passo di quelle piu' cariche, Roma in primis*. Ora un confronto anche lontano sinceramente, cosi per quello che vedo, mi sembra imbarazzante.



eravamo la curva più bella d'italia..di certo ora non siamo quelli di prima e non mi va di parlare di cose che non centrano nulla col calcio e che riguardano non solo la nostra ma tutte le curva in generale...di sicuro però c'è tantissima gente giovane in curva,ma veramente tanta!e siamo pieni zeppi di diffidati..perciò è ovvio che si faccia un pò di fatica ma secondo me stiamo migliorando col tempo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Dicembre 2012)

Spesso anche meglio di quella di Roma o altre per carità, assolutamente (certe coreografie di champions credo restino ineguagliate)...
Comunque che ci siano tanti giovanissimi mi fa molto piacere...speriamo che in un modo o nell'altro si torni al top!
Sembrerà una banalità, ma credo che la curva sia sempre stato un altro grande tratto distintivo di questo club, rispetto alla Juve e all'Inter soprattutto, nonchè in Europa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Spesso anche meglio di quella di Roma o altre per carità, assolutamente (certe coreografie di champions credo restino ineguagliate)...
> Comunque che ci siano tanti giovanissimi mi fa molto piacere...speriamo che in un modo o nell'altro si torni al top!
> Sembrerà una banalità, ma credo che la curva sia sempre stato un altro grande tratto distintivo di questo club, rispetto alla Juve e all'Inter soprattutto, nonchè in Europa.



l'inter non era una brutta curva parecchi anni fa...la juve ha sempre fatto ridere


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Niente da dire sul fatto che la Sud 10 anni fa fosse migliore di oggi, purtroppo però la differenza non sta solamente nei componenti, di mezzo ci sono stati episodi che hanno portato ad una repressione sempre maggior: tdt, telecamere ovunque, tornelli, costo eccessivo dei biglietti, partite al Lunedì ecc...

Lo puoi vedere tu stesso, non è solo una questione di curve, guarda anche il resto dello stadio: 10 anni fa c'erano stadi pieni un po' in tutta Italia, ora sono semivuoti ovunque. Per questo non è facile, nè immediato fare un paragone con quello che c'era prima, purtroppo stanno provando ad uccidere il calcio, quindi onore a chi non si ferma e va avanti nonostante tutto.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Dicembre 2012)

Spero che siano solo questi i motivi, anche giustificati. Se dipendesse anche dall'effetto squadretta (giusto o sbagliato che sia) mi dispiacerebbe. A differenza di juventini ed interisti il tifo del Milan è famoso per aver riempito lo stadio anche nel periodo buio della serie B (venuto anche dopo tra l'altro dopo tanti anni di digiuno quasi totale), oltre ad averlo in generale sempre fatto con un certo calore e colore.
@ ARSOZZENAL
Ma insomma, per quel che ho sempre visto la curva dell'Inter non mi è mai sembrata granchè, sempre abbastanza tiepida anche in fatto di coreografie. C'è voluta la finale di champions per fargli fare qualcosa di esagerato, e in generale le loro coreografie negli anni addietro gli sono state tirate da quelle milaniste (sempre notevolmente superiori). la Juve la lascio perdere, non credo neanche di ricordare loro coreografie decenti. Curva veramente ridicola.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Spero che siano solo questi i motivi, anche giustificati. Se dipendesse anche dall'effetto squadretta (giusto o sbagliato che sia) mi dispiacerebbe. A differenza di juventini ed interisti il tifo del Milan è famoso per aver riempito lo stadio anche nel periodo buio della serie B (venuto anche dopo tra l'altro dopo tanti anni di digiuno quasi totale), oltre ad averlo in generale sempre fatto con un certo calore e colore.
> @ ARSOZZENAL
> Ma insomma, per quel che ho sempre visto la curva dell'Inter non mi è mai sembrata granchè, sempre abbastanza tiepida anche in fatto di coreografie. C'è voluta la finale di champions per fargli fare qualcosa di esagerato, e in generale le loro coreografie negli anni addietro gli sono state tirate da quelle milaniste (sempre notevolmente superiori). la Juve la lascio perdere, non credo neanche di ricordare loro coreografie decenti. Curva veramente ridicola.



anni fa intendo negli anni 80...non lo dico per esperienza diretta ma riporto parole di gente che ha fatto la storia nella curva del milan e mi hanno detto che erano un ottima curva!


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

NUOVO CORO PER EL SHAARAWY

Da quando è giunto qua
Idolo degli ultrà
È Stephan El Sharaawy
Lotta con il cuore
Segna a volontà

sinceramente non mi piace proprio!


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Gennaio 2013)

Coro cantato anche oggi, piano piano lo stanno imparando tutti.

Molto bello oggi il corteo finale in stazione centrale!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Coro cantato anche oggi, piano piano lo stanno imparando tutti.
> 
> Molto bello oggi il corteo finale in stazione centrale!!!



anche se non ho capito molto perchè dopo essere usciti siamo rientrati e ci siamo fermati sulla gradinata


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Febbraio 2013)

Che spettacolo oggi a partire dalla coreo per finire con la bolgia che la curva ha creato, soprattutto nel secondo tempo, purtoppo è dura riuscire a tifare sempre a grandi livelli, ma oggi la curva è stata il 12esimo uomo in campo!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo oggi a partire dalla coreo per finire con la bolgia che la curva ha creato, soprattutto nel secondo tempo, purtoppo è dura riuscire a tifare sempre a grandi livelli, ma oggi la curva è stata il 12esimo uomo in campo!!!



madonna che boati oggi!!mi sento nel mio piccolo partecipe della vittoria...alla faccia di chi all'inizio dell'anno voleva le contestazioni e menate varie...senza il supporto che abbiamo dato tutto l'anno non saremmo dove siamo ora!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Febbraio 2013)

video uscito da pochi minuti...


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Febbraio 2013)

barone e paolino number 1!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

ieri coreografia abbastanza bella e livello di tifo non eccelso a dire la verità..queste sono le impressioni che ho avuto io dal dentro!ma anche gli interisti non si sono fatti sentire per nulla e la coreografia non era niente di che


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ieri coreografia abbastanza bella e livello di tifo non eccelso a dire la verità..queste sono le impressioni che ho avuto io dal dentro!ma anche gli interisti non si sono fatti sentire per nulla e la coreografia non era niente di che



Secondo me la loro coreografia era più bella esclusivamente per l'effetto "movimento" dato dalle bandierine.


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Febbraio 2013)

Concordo a livello di tifo siamo stati un po' discontinui, ed è un peccato perché quando abbiamo cantato tutti ci siam fatti sentire parecchio, quando ho tempo posto un paio di foto


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo me la loro coreografia era più bella esclusivamente per l'effetto "movimento" dato dalle bandierine.



ripeto che sinceramente non mi ha fatto impazzire nè la loro nè la nostra!poi bo!si respirava un aria strana...non sembrava quasi nemmeno un derby...ho sentito molta più "tensione nell'aria" mercoledi...ieri sembrava quasi che giocassimo col pescara...non è possibile non cantare nei derby!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega il perchè dei fumogeni ? Oltre al fatto che non dovrebbero entrare per legge (almeno credo), rovinano proprio lo spettacolo, non si vede nulla e prima che si dirada il fumo servono 8-9 minuti.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno mi spiega il perchè dei fumogeni ? Oltre al fatto che non dovrebbero entrare per legge (almeno credo), rovinano proprio lo spettacolo, non si vede nulla e prima che si dirada il fumo servono 8-9 minuti.



Se uno è represso si sfoga in quel modo lì, non tentare di capire la logica ultras


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno mi spiega il perchè dei fumogeni ? Oltre al fatto che non dovrebbero entrare per legge (almeno credo), rovinano proprio lo spettacolo, non si vede nulla e prima che si dirada il fumo servono 8-9 minuti.



i primi 10 minuti del secondo tempo del derby non si vedeva un cavolo,molto divertente..


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

mi astengo da ogni commento!non ho voglia di fare discussioni che non portano a nulla


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> i primi 10 minuti del secondo tempo del derby non si vedeva un cavolo,molto divertente..



In quella occasione mi sono innervosito come poche volte... avevo già scritto nel topic della partita che se io fossi SKY farei pagare i danni a quelli che dovrebbero controllare che non vengano introdotti fumogeni... non è possibile perdersi 10 minuti di una partita per via del fumo...


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

in breve comunque:i fumogeni e le torce(che sono quelle che lasciano il fumo grigio e che non vi fa vedere la partita) sono vietate...la sola accensione provoca la diffida di chi la accende nel caso in cui le telecamere riescano a "beccarti"..quindi se ne accendono sempre molto poche!nel derby credo che il fumo fosse più che altro dovuto alle torce che hanno acceso loro


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi astengo da ogni commento!non ho voglia di fare discussioni che non portano a nulla



No no scusa ho domandato senza tono polemico, ho chiesto in modo neutrale quali vantaggi portano ai tifosi i fumogeni, perchè dal canto mio (ma non conosco le dinamiche dello stadio) oltre a non far vedere niente possono anche incidere sull'incolumità dei giocatori, tipo Dida.

Edit : ho visto la risposta, quindi lo fanno solo ed escusivamente per far casino ?


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] io ho bestemmiato manco avesse fatto 3 gol gargano...che gusto c'è a lanciare quella roba e a non vedere una cippa di quello che succede in campo non lo so,i misteri degli ultrà.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No no scusa ho domandato senza tono polemico, ho chiesto in modo neutrale quali vantaggi portano ai tifosi i fumogeni, perchè dal canto mio (ma non conosco le dinamiche dello stadio) oltre a non far vedere niente possono anche incidere sull'incolumità dei giocatori, tipo Dida.
> 
> Edit : ho visto la risposta, quindi lo fanno solo ed escusivamente per far casino ?



non ce l'avevo con te..parlavo in generale perchè alla fine quando si parla di quest'argomento la discussione degenera sempre..
comunque non lo chiamerei casino!mi piace chiamarlo folklore!per quanto riguarda l'incolumità centra poco visto che non vengono tirate ma lasciate per terra

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Doctore (3 Marzo 2013)

Vedo spesso il calcio inglese e l anno scorso vedevo la liga e un po di bundesliga...fumogneni non ne ho mai visti...per caso sono vietati?


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Vedo spesso il calcio inglese e l anno scorso vedevo la liga e un po di bundesliga...fumogneni non ne ho mai visti...per caso sono vietati?



in germania e francia no,in spagna sinceramente non so,in italia e in inghilterra sono vietati!i megafoni e i tamburi sono consentiti dappertutto tranne che in italia e in inghilterra


----------



## sheva90 (3 Marzo 2013)

I fumogeni danno "colore" alla curva.

Goliardia, l'importante è usarli con moderazione


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> I fumogeni danno "colore" alla curva.
> 
> Goliardia, l'importante è usarli con moderazione



L'importante è che non li tirino in campo e/o impediscano la visione della partita... per il resto possono fare quello che vogliono per quel che mi riguarda... non vedo la necessità di tirarli DURANTE l'incontro cmq


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non li tirino in campo e/o impediscano la visione della partita... per il resto possono fare quello che vogliono per quel che mi riguarda... non vedo la necessità di tirarli DURANTE l'incontro cmq



nessuno li ha tirati!sono semplicemente stati accesi...normalmente il fumo sale e se ne va in fretta..si vede che le condizioni climatiche e ventose lo hanno tenuto giù...anche perchè non ricordo che ne fossero stati accesi cosi tanti da provocare tanto fumo


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> nessuno li ha tirati!sono semplicemente stati accesi...normalmente il fumo sale e se ne va in fretta..si vede che le condizioni climatiche e ventose lo hanno tenuto giù...anche perchè non ricordo che ne fossero stati accesi cosi tanti da provocare tanto fumo



Quanti ne sono stati lanciati o dove non lo so... ti posso solo dire che per DIECI minuti buoni non si è visto NULLA. Fai conto che il fumo era cosi tanto che all'inizio pensavo si trattasse di nebbia...


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quanti ne sono stati lanciati o dove non lo so... ti posso solo dire che per DIECI minuti buoni non si è visto NULLA. Fai conto che il fumo era cosi tanto che all'inizio pensavo si trattasse di nebbia...



eh lo so!anche io non vedevo praticamente nulla!


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> eh lo so!anche io non vedevo praticamente nulla!



Io capisco che possano piacere eccetera ma non vedo il motivo di usarli durante la partita... si possono benissimo usare o prima che inizi, o durante l'intervallo oppure a fine partita...


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io capisco che possano piacere eccetera ma non vedo il motivo di usarli durante la partita... si possono benissimo usare o prima che inizi, o durante l'intervallo oppure a fine partita...



di solito si accendono all'inizio,dopo i gol,all'inizio del secondo tempo e alla fine...ti ripeto:non sempre fa tutto quel fumo che tra l'altro è rimasto per una decina di minuti,il che è abbastanza insolito


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Aprile 2013)

Domenica trasfertone a Firenze! E' da un pò che non vado in trasferta, sono carico! Qualcuno viene?


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Domenica trasfertone a Firenze! E' da un pò che non vado in trasferta, sono carico! Qualcuno viene?



Eccomi!!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Eccomi!!!



Vai in macchina? Sai per caso se c'è un parcheggio riservato agli ospiti?


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Vai in macchina? Sai per caso se c'è un parcheggio riservato agli ospiti?



No vado in pullmino..siamo in 9...sinceramente non so x il parcheggio


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No vado in pullmino..siamo in 9...sinceramente non so x il parcheggio



Giusto per regolarmi, voi da Milano a che ora partite?


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Giusto per regolarmi, voi da Milano a che ora partite?



6e mezza/6 e 45...conta che almeno 2 soste le facciamo ed è meglio avere un po di margine in caso di traffico


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> 6e mezza/6 e 45...conta che almeno 2 soste le facciamo ed è meglio avere un po di margine in caso di traffico



Perfetto! Grazie mille.


----------



## SololaMaglia (6 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Eccomi!!!



Ah allora andate...io questa la salto anche perchè al pomeriggio vado a seguire il basket in trasferta. 

Rompete il **** a quella curva di comunisti da 4 soldi!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Aprile 2013)

Tornato da poco da firenze!
settore ospiti ridicolo..quella che doveva essere una delle partite piu importanti di qui alla fine del campionato,è stata caratterizzata dal mutismo generale(ragazzi della curva esclusi)..
gli stessi che sono rimasti muti per tutta la partita hanno ben pensato di cantare "tutti a casa olè"al 15esimo del secondo tempo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (8 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Tornato da poco da firenze!
> settore ospiti ridicolo..quella che doveva essere una delle partite piu importanti di qui alla fine del campionato,è stata caratterizzata dal mutismo generale(ragazzi della curva esclusi)..
> gli stessi che sono rimasti muti per tutta la partita hanno ben pensato di cantare "tutti a casa olè"al 15esimo del secondo tempo



Hai ragione, credo però che la vetrata in mezzo non abbia aiutato per niente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, credo però che la vetrata in mezzo non abbia aiutato per niente.



tu dov'eri?tutto ok?a che ora sei partito/arrivato?non mi riferisco alla vetrata in particolare...mi limito al settore a destra dove si è messa la curva..più di metà settore completamente muto per tutta la partita...forse con un appoggio maggiore del pubblico(e i numeri per farlo c'erano visto che eravamo 4000) saremmo riusciti a vincerla sta partita


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

scusate la digressione che non c' entra con la trasferta di firenze....

comunque quest' anno al di là delle proprie convinzioni la Curva ha fatto davvero delle belle coreografie!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (8 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tu dov'eri?tutto ok?a che ora sei partito/arrivato?non mi riferisco alla vetrata in particolare...mi limito al settore a destra dove si è messa la curva..più di metà settore completamente muto per tutta la partita...forse con un appoggio maggiore del pubblico(e i numeri per farlo c'erano visto che eravamo 4000) saremmo riusciti a vincerla sta partita



Io ero nel settore di destra sopra la metà. Da quanto ho visto però quelli a sinistra non partecipavano (o partecipavano poco) anche per il fatto che c'era in mezzo 'sta cavolo di vetrata. Poi no comment sui cori "fai da te". Bisognerebbe organizzare meglio il tifo perchè effettivamente ognuno andava per i fatti suoi. Il tuo discorso non fa una piega comunque.

Noi partiti alle 7 e 15 e alle 7 e 45 abbiam preso l'autostrada a Lodi (non abito proprio a Milano ma vicino). A 10 e 45 eravamo nel parcheggio ospiti, al ritorno non so voi ma abbiamo trovato un traffico allucinante in Firenze e rientro a casa verso le 20 con una sosta. Tutto ok comunque.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> scusate la digressione che non c' entra con la trasferta di firenze....
> 
> comunque quest' anno al di là delle proprie convinzioni la Curva ha fatto davvero delle belle coreografie!!



Secondo me la nostra curva ha sempre fatto belle coreografie, rispetto a quello che vedo in giro in Italia siamo avanti..


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> scusate la digressione che non c' entra con la trasferta di firenze....
> 
> comunque quest' anno al di là delle proprie convinzioni la Curva ha fatto davvero delle belle coreografie!!



Vero,credo che in Italia siano i migliori.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Io ero nel settore di destra sopra la metà. Da quanto ho visto però quelli a sinistra non partecipavano (o partecipavano poco) anche per il fatto che c'era in mezzo 'sta cavolo di vetrata. Poi no comment sui cori "fai da te". Bisognerebbe organizzare meglio il tifo perchè effettivamente ognuno andava per i fatti suoi. Il tuo discorso non fa una piega comunque.
> 
> Noi partiti alle 7 e 15 e alle 7 e 45 abbiam preso l'autostrada a Lodi (non abito proprio a Milano ma vicino). A 10 e 45 eravamo nel parcheggio ospiti, al ritorno non so voi ma abbiamo trovato un traffico allucinante in Firenze e rientro a casa verso le 20 con una sosta. Tutto ok comunque.
> 
> ...



si anche noi ci abbiamo messo parecchio al ritorno ma ce la siamo presa con comoda!
coreografia belle quest'anno anche se credo ne abbiamo fatto qualcuna di meno rispetto all'anno scorso...le migliori derby di andata e barcellona in casa


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

grande atmosfera ieri,grazie anche alla presenza degli ultras napoletani che sono tornati in trasferta


----------



## Facciosnaooo (16 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> grande atmosfera ieri,grazie anche alla presenza degli ultras napoletani che sono tornati in trasferta



Sei uno di quelli che va al panificio?


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Aprile 2013)

A livello di tifo si poteva far meglio, ma si sa che in queste partite sei imbottito di occasionali, coreo molto bella, come al solito si portano a scuola le tifoserie avversarie!!!


----------



## jaws (17 Aprile 2013)

Voi che eravate lì mi sapete dire da quale settore arrivavano i fischi per Niang?


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Sei uno di quelli che va al panificio?



di solito vado nell'altro bar..perchè?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Aprile 2013)

Domenica ero allo stadio

A parte la vergogna dei tifosi napoletani in ogni ordine di posti fuori dal loro settore che esultavano al gol di Pandev, la Sud fa schifo. Cantano poco e male, non si capisce una mazza, e non riescono a trascinare le altre persone. Parecchio triste

L'atmosfera non era elettrizzante, anche per colpa della partita oscena, però che palle...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Il bello dei napoletani è che invadono ogni stadio ma non sopportano i tifosi avversari nel loro stadietto.Riguardo alla SUD,domenica,rispetto alle altre volte,l'ho sentito poco viva.Ho vista la partita a casa,però le altre volte la curva si sentiva,in modo evidente,domenica invece sembrava quasi di giocare in campo neutro.


----------



## Cesco (17 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Domenica ero allo stadio
> 
> A parte la vergogna dei tifosi napoletani in ogni ordine di posti fuori dal loro settore che esultavano al gol di Pandev, la Sud fa schifo. Cantano poco e male, non si capisce una mazza, e non riescono a trascinare le altre persone. Parecchio triste
> 
> L'atmosfera non era elettrizzante, anche per colpa della partita oscena, però che palle...


Verissimo.. sottoscrivo ogni lettera.. al gol di pandev un casino di napoletani hanno esultato nei distinti.. io ero attaccato alla curva, 2 arancio e ne ho viste di ogni.. abbiamo provato di entrare in curva ma i responsabili facevano entrare solo chi volevano loro.. (gente "a caso" in curva).. M.E.R.D.E.!


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Aprile 2013)

Cesco ha scritto:


> Verissimo.. sottoscrivo ogni lettera.. al gol di pandev un casino di napoletani hanno esultato nei distinti.. io ero attaccato alla curva, 2 arancio e ne ho viste di ogni.. abbiamo provato di entrare in curva ma i responsabili facevano entrare solo chi volevano loro.. (gente "a caso" in curva).. M.E.R.D.E.!



i responsabili chi sarebbero scusa??
comunque è ovvio che ci fossero tanti napoletani...se i milanisti non hanno comprato tutti i biglietti,quelli rimasti se li sono presi loro quando la vendita era libera


----------



## Cesco (17 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> i responsabili chi sarebbero scusa??
> comunque è ovvio che ci fossero tanti napoletani...se i milanisti non hanno comprato tutti i biglietti,quelli rimasti se li sono presi loro quando la vendita era libera


I responsabili degli steward..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (17 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> di solito vado nell'altro bar..perchè?



Per curiosità!


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Per curiosità!



ma spesso sono anche li!!domenica sono stato un pò lì e un pò nell'altro


----------



## S T B (17 Aprile 2013)

magari mi sbaglio, ma ho sentito il tifo meno vivo del solito... al gol del Napoli sembrava quasi di essere al san paolo... però magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Aprile 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> magari mi sbaglio, ma ho sentito il tifo meno vivo del solito... *al gol del Napoli sembrava quasi di essere al san paolo*... però magari mi sbaglio.



x forza...c'erano piu napoletani che milanisti


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> x forza...c'erano piu napoletani che milanisti


Posso fare una piccola battuta, senza nessun intento provocatorio?
La colpa è sempre degli occasionali 
Quando vanno allo stadio pensano di trovarsi in un teatro, se non vanno consentono agli avversari di riempire San Siro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Posso fare una piccola battuta, senza nessun intento provocatorio?
> La colpa è sempre degli occasionali
> Quando vanno allo stadio pensano di trovarsi in un teatro, se non vanno consentono agli avversari di riempire San Siro


Per me danno la colpa agli occasionali anche se piove o nevica. Già gli danno la colpa se si perde: occasionale porti male XD


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Maggio 2013)

Da domani nuovo coro:

Ohhhhh magico Milan
Ohhhhh magico Milan

Quando ero un bambino per me eri un sogno
Adesso che sono grande di te ho bisogno

Ti seguo in ogni stadio in ogni partita
Tu sei l'unico amore della mia vita

Ohhhhh magico Milan
Ohhhhh magico Milan

Contro le altre curve contro lo stato
Per te ho sempre fatto a botte e mi han diffidato

Onora La nostra storia piena di gloria
Dai Milan segna e portaci alla vittoria

Ohhhhh magico Milan
Ohhhhh magico Milan

San Lorenzo 3 San Martin SJ 1 Dicen que estamos todos de la cabeza.. - YouTube






a me non dispiace...


----------



## Dexter (4 Maggio 2013)

sarebbe anche un bel coro,ma..

Contro le altre curve contro lo stato
Per te ho sempre fatto a botte e mi han diffidato


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Maggio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sarebbe anche un bel coro,ma..
> 
> Contro le altre curve contro lo stato
> Per te ho sempre fatto a botte e mi han diffidato



concordo, si poteva fare di meglio..


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Maggio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> concordo, si poteva fare di meglio..



non è che mi faccia impazzire...classico coro in cui ci si perde facilmente!!troppo lungo...ci sarà sicuramente gente che correrà,altri che vanno più lenti...senza tamburi e megafoni sono difficili da fare sti cori


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2013)

Quello originale del San Lorenzo è spettacolare,quello della Sud bah...


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Maggio 2013)

Che spettacolo la curva del San Lorenzo, una delle migliori al mondo a mio parere!!!



Dexter ha scritto:


> sarebbe anche un bel coro,ma..
> 
> Contro le altre curve contro lo stato
> Per te ho sempre fatto a botte e mi han diffidato



E' un coro ultras cosa ti aspetti che dica? Viva gli sbirri? Ma levati va...

Sulla buona riuscita dello stesso ho parecchi dubbi...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (4 Maggio 2013)

Ennesima conferma che la curva sud a Milano è morta insieme alla Fossa...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Maggio 2013)

non funzionerà, è gia scritto


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Maggio 2013)

esperimento per il momento fallito


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> esperimento per il momento fallito



Vero, non lo sapeva nessuno però... sarà una cosa lunga...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Ma questo non lo cantano più?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma questo non lo cantano più?



Certo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Maggio 2013)

terzo posto raggiunto,perchè no, anche grazie ai servi della società che a inizio anno non hanno contestato e sono sempre stati vicini alla squadra nonostante tutto...chissà che in caso contrario ora staremmo parlando di un altro campionato!!
un applauso a noi che ci abbiamo sempre creduto


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Giugno 2013)

Pelle d'oca! RIP


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Fino a quando non penseranno al bene del Milan....


----------



## rivo (29 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi, sto pensando di fare l'abbonamento per la curva sud, ma c'è qualche problema se sono tesserato??
poi un'altra cosa non c'è nessuno di brescia che va in curva sud del milan???


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Giugno 2013)

rivo ha scritto:


> ragazzi, sto pensando di fare l'abbonamento per la curva sud, ma c'è qualche problema se sono tesserato??
> poi un'altra cosa non c'è nessuno di brescia che va in curva sud del milan???



per fare l'abbonamento è obbligatoria la tessera del tifoso cuore rossonero e infatti,a differenza di molte curve italiane,la nostra è tutta tesserata..ragazzi di brescia li trovi tranquillo


----------



## sheva90 (30 Giugno 2013)

Di Brescia ce ne sono tantissimi.


----------



## rivo (1 Luglio 2013)

buona grazie, oggi ho fatto l'abbonamento quindi ci si vede in curva, ciao


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello " cit


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2013)

a giudicare dal silenzio per adesso è un gran mercato  META' poli e Vergara Amu Jherson


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> a giudicare dal silenzio per adesso è un gran mercato  META' poli e Vergara Amu Jherson



voi avete qualche problema comunque!!tutti a criticare gli ultras ma volete che vadano a contestare!!ma andateci voi!!!le contestazioni a roma non le stanno mica facendo i gruppi organizzati!!e poi che ***** vuoi contestare??!!!detto sinceramente non me ne frega assolutamente nulla,nè del mercato nè dell'allenatore...si tifa la squadra non i giocatori,non i presidenti!!!!se non vi sta bene stare qualche anno senza vincere cambiate pure squadra...


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> voi avete qualche problema comunque!!tutti a criticare gli ultras ma volete che vadano a contestare!!ma andateci voi!!!le contestazioni a roma non le stanno mica facendo i gruppi organizzati!!e poi che ***** vuoi contestare??!!!detto sinceramente non me ne frega assolutamente nulla,nè del mercato nè dell'allenatore...si tifa la squadra non i giocatori,non i presidenti!!!!se non vi sta bene stare qualche anno senza vincere cambiate pure squadra...



In questo mi trovi parzialmente d'accordo, cioè, d'accordo nella prima parte. è anche vero che gli ultras milanisti non è che si facciano amare. Definiscono Galliani:"il miglior dirigente del mondo", poi le dichiarazioni del Barone a Radio Sportiva:"Pazzini l'ho sempre ritenuto uno dei migliori attaccanti italiani" insomma. Un pò fanno puzzare di connivenza con la società e, in un momento come quello di oggi, dove siamo costantemente presi in giro dalla società, ci vanno di mezzo anche gli ultras. A me poi non è che interessi vincere sempre, assolutamente, quello che mi interessa è comunque avere un'idea di progetto, di squadra, non avere nomi sparati a caso dai bassifondi della Ligue 1 e navigazione a vista. (Queste ultime cose non sono contro il mondo ultras chiaramente).


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> voi avete qualche problema comunque!!tutti a criticare gli ultras ma volete che vadano a contestare!!ma andateci voi!!!le contestazioni a roma non le stanno mica facendo i gruppi organizzati!!e poi che ***** vuoi contestare??!!!detto sinceramente non me ne frega assolutamente nulla,nè del mercato nè dell'allenatore...si tifa la squadra non i giocatori,non i presidenti!!!!se non vi sta bene stare qualche anno senza vincere cambiate pure squadra...



Certo, ma ogni tanto far sentire la voce non farebbe male a nessuno, ed e' proprio la curva in quanto rappresentante del tifo rossonero che dovrebbe prendere l'iniziativa e non far finta di niente ogni santissima volta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In questo mi trovi parzialmente d'accordo, cioè, d'accordo nella prima parte. è anche vero che gli ultras milanisti non è che si facciano amare. Definiscono Galliani:"il miglior dirigente del mondo", poi le dichiarazioni del Barone a Radio Sportiva:"Pazzini l'ho sempre ritenuto uno dei migliori attaccanti italiani" insomma. Un pò fanno puzzare di connivenza con la società e, in un momento come quello di oggi, dove siamo costantemente presi in giro dalla società, ci vanno di mezzo anche gli ultras. A me poi non è che interessi vincere sempre, assolutamente, quello che mi interessa è comunque avere un'idea di progetto, di squadra, non avere nomi sparati a caso dai bassifondi della Ligue 1 e navigazione a vista. (Queste ultime cose non sono contro il mondo ultras chiaramente).



tutte le tifoserie prendono accordi con la società...è inevitabile!!
per quanto riguarda il progetto non vedo cosa ci sia di diverso da qualche mese fa, dove tutto sembrava andare bene,in accordo con una politica societaria ben chiara..non ci sono soldi,ci si affida ai giovani...e di fatti,al di là di tutto,el shaarawy è rimasto,abbiamo comprato a gennaio uno dei piu forti attaccanti del mondo,abbiamo promosso in prima squadra due giocatori del settore giovanile di cui si parla un gran bene(soprattutto cristante) e abbiamo cercato di vendere inutilmente robinho che sarebbe stato rimpiazzato da ljajc...fino ad ora(il mercato è iniziato da 2 settimane) abbiamo preso un difensore centrale 94 e saponara che è giovane ed è un ottimo prospetto!!inoltre non sono stati rinnovati i contratti di ambrosini e yepes,entrambi over 35..
ora,in tutto ciò.......
COSA C'E' CHE NON E' IN LINEA CON QUELLO CHE LA SOCIETA' HA CHIARAMENTE DETTO????!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tutte le tifoserie prendono accordi con la società...è inevitabile!!
> per quanto riguarda il progetto non vedo cosa ci sia di diverso da qualche mese fa, dove tutto sembrava andare bene,in accordo con una politica societaria ben chiara..non ci sono soldi,ci si affida ai giovani...e di fatti,al di là di tutto,el shaarawy è rimasto,abbiamo comprato a gennaio uno dei piu forti attaccanti del mondo,abbiamo promosso in prima squadra due giocatori del settore giovanile di cui si parla un gran bene(soprattutto cristante) e abbiamo cercato di vendere inutilmente robinho che sarebbe stato rimpiazzato da ljajc...fino ad ora(il mercato è iniziato da 2 settimane) abbiamo preso un difensore centrale 94 e saponara che è giovane ed è un ottimo prospetto!!inoltre non sono stati rinnovati i contratti di ambrosini e yepes,entrambi over 35..
> ora,in tutto ciò.......
> COSA C'E' CHE NON E' IN LINEA CON QUELLO CHE LA SOCIETA' HA CHIARAMENTE DETTO????!?!?!?!?!?!?



I pietosi teatrini per trattenere Allegri e per vendere Robinho, per il resto sono d'accordo con te. I miei discorsi vanno più che altro all'anno passato, dove la tifoseria a mio avviso si è veramente "venduta" (non nel senso di soldi presi) l'anima. Una tifoseria che accetta le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago Silva non è una tifoseria da squadra "top".
Per quest'anno non vedo motivo di contestazione, cercavo solo di spiegare il perchè la gente se l'aspetti o aspetti la tifoseria al varco.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Si, infatti, el sharaawy lo avevano praticamente impacchettato, e non son sicuro che resti al milan per sempre. 
Bel progetto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, infatti, el sharaawy lo avevano praticamente impacchettato, e non son sicuro che resti al milan per sempre.
> Bel progetto.



quindi tu faresti una contestazione perchè forse volevano vendere el shaarawy??che poi per 40 mln el shaarawy glielo portavo io!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> I pietosi teatrini per trattenere Allegri e per vendere Robinho, per il resto sono d'accordo con te. I miei discorsi vanno più che altro all'anno passato, dove la tifoseria a mio avviso si è veramente "venduta" (non nel senso di soldi presi) l'anima. Una tifoseria che accetta le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago Silva non è una tifoseria da squadra "top".
> Per quest'anno non vedo motivo di contestazione, cercavo solo di spiegare il perchè la gente se l'aspetti o aspetti la tifoseria al varco.



il mio "sfogo" è per quelli che chiedono una contestazione ora...per quello che è successo l'anno scorso sono in parte d'accordo..in parte perchè le cessioni potrebbero essere anche accettate...ma ci fu una mancanza di chiarezza...d'accordo con il teatrino allegri,di teatrini per robinho non ne ho visti sinceramente..abbiamo provato a venderlo e non ci siamo riusciti..amen


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quindi tu faresti una contestazione perchè forse volevano vendere el shaarawy??che poi per 40 mln el shaarawy glielo portavo io!!!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Esatto, su questo mi trovi d'accordo. Solo che devi capire che la rabbia pregressa dal comportamento dell'anno passato è ancora grossa. Alla fine la decisione di non contestare l'anno passato (la dirigenza, non la squadra) la Curva la paga tuttora, è una conseguenza logica, perchè ha perso la fiducia della gente. (non che fattivamente conti molto). Per Robinho intendo Galliani che adesso lo tratta come se fosse il suo migliore amico.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Esatto, su questo mi trovi d'accordo. Solo che devi capire che la rabbia pregressa dal comportamento dell'anno passato è ancora grossa. Alla fine la decisione di non contestare l'anno passato (la dirigenza, non la squadra) la Curva la paga tuttora, è una conseguenza logica, perchè ha perso la fiducia della gente. (non che fattivamente conti molto). Per Robinho intendo Galliani che adesso lo tratta come se fosse il suo migliore amico.


galliani sta semplicemente cercando di far credere alla gente che i rapporti con robinho siano buoni e che in realtà lui non volesse andare via dal milan ma semplicemente tornare a casa..questo x evitare che il giocatore venga fischiato


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tutte le tifoserie prendono accordi con la società...è inevitabile!!
> per quanto riguarda il progetto non vedo cosa ci sia di diverso da qualche mese fa, dove tutto sembrava andare bene,in accordo con una politica societaria ben chiara..non ci sono soldi,ci si affida ai giovani...e di fatti,al di là di tutto,el shaarawy è rimasto,abbiamo comprato a gennaio uno dei piu forti attaccanti del mondo,abbiamo promosso in prima squadra due giocatori del settore giovanile di cui si parla un gran bene(soprattutto cristante) e abbiamo cercato di vendere inutilmente robinho che sarebbe stato rimpiazzato da ljajc...fino ad ora(il mercato è iniziato da 2 settimane) abbiamo preso un difensore centrale 94 e saponara che è giovane ed è un ottimo prospetto!!inoltre non sono stati rinnovati i contratti di ambrosini e yepes,entrambi over 35..
> ora,in tutto ciò.......
> COSA C'E' CHE NON E' IN LINEA CON QUELLO CHE LA SOCIETA' HA CHIARAMENTE DETTO????!?!?!?!?!?!?


sembra di sentire dichiarazioni di galliani...niente,non c'è niente che non va...va tutto bene...oggi ho sentito di cori per robinho e boateng ...grande mercato,grande milan . esco da sto topic che è meglio va.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> galliani sta semplicemente cercando di far credere alla gente che i rapporti con robinho siano buoni e che in realtà lui non volesse andare via dal milan ma semplicemente tornare a casa..questo x evitare che il giocatore venga fischiato



Sì, lo avevo capito, però esagera troppo, è stucchevole. A mio avviso Robinho dovrebbe andare via, e quindi i fischi vanno anche bene. Solo però per i giocatori che devono essere accompagnati alla porta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sembra di sentire dichiarazioni di galliani...niente,non c'è niente che non va...va tutto bene...oggi ho sentito di cori per robinho e boateng ...grande mercato,grande milan . esco da sto topic che è meglio va.



ma cori da parte di chi????sono i tifosi che vanno a milanello!!mica la curva!!nessuno dice nè che è un grande milan nè un grande mercato!!ma quello che sta succedendo è stato ampiamente annunciato da galliani e tutti sanno qual'è la situazione....se questo milan non ti piace,tifa la juve!vinci di sicuro,hai un grande presidente,grandi giocatori,una grande tifoseria etcc.....


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Si peccato che le parole decantate dal miglior dg della galassia valgano solo per il Milan, perché la Juve spende, la Roma spende, la Fiorentina spende, etc.
ehh ma se arrivano offerte importanti anche gli altri cedono, infatti ho visto vidal come è andato al real madrid.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si peccato che le parole decantate dal miglior dg della galassia valgano solo per il Milan, perché la Juve spende, la Roma spende, la Fiorentina spende, etc.
> ehh ma se arrivano offerte importanti anche gli altri cedono, infatti ho visto vidal come è andato al real madrid.



la roma e la viola spendono perchè vendono..anche noi vendendo el shaarawy spenderemmo...la juve è l'unica che sembra potersi permettere di non cedere i pezzi grossi e di comprare...


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

La roma ha speso anche senza vendere, probabile quest'anno ceda marquinhos, ma l'anno scorso di soldi ne ha spesi eccome.
La Fiorentina cederà Jovetic, ma quei soldi verranno da quel che si dice re-investiti, senza contare che ne hanno speso quasi 30 per Gomez e Ilicic.

Noi se dovessimo cedere El Sharaawy spenderemmo al massimo 1\3 del ricavato. 
Shevchenko,Kaka',Ibra,Thiago, gli sponsor, gli introiti uefa per le Champions vinte nel 2003 e nel 2007, piu' varie semifinali e quarti...

ma dove sono finiti tutti questi soldi?


----------



## vota DC (13 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> galliani sta semplicemente cercando di far credere alla gente che i rapporti con robinho siano buoni e che in realtà lui non volesse andare via dal milan ma semplicemente tornare a casa..questo x evitare che il giocatore venga fischiato



Beh può annunciare "Robinho ha deciso di ridursi l'ingaggio ad un quarto di quello che prendeva" se vuole evitare i fischi.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Agosto 2013)

Cosa mi dite della trasferta di verona? Pericolosa?


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Agosto 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Cosa mi dite della trasferta di verona? Pericolosa?



Assai pericolosa..la metterei giusto giusto dopo napoli e roma..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Assai pericolosa..la metterei giusto giusto dopo napoli e roma..



Tu vai? I miei amici non sono molto dell'idea... hanno paura... io non so proprio che fare.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Agosto 2013)

bella trasferta ieri!!peccato per la partita


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2013)

La curva di una ventina di anni fa avrebbe fatto un macello di fronte a questo scempio. Questi boh,sembra hanno paura ad aprire bocca!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi, qualcuno mi sa dire la normativa relativa agli stendardi? Per portare uno stendardo dentro devo per forza fargli la foto e inviarla al Milan? E per le aste come funziona? Ne ho uno pronto che vorrei portare già stasera... [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] mi sai dire qualcosa tu?


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, qualcuno mi sa dire la normativa relativa agli stendardi? Per portare uno stendardo dentro devo per forza fargli la foto e inviarla al Milan? E per le aste come funziona? Ne ho uno pronto che vorrei portare già stasera... [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] mi sai dire qualcosa tu?



Niente foto e non devi inviare nulla..le aste devi sperare che te le facciano passare


----------



## iceman. (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ma ora? Questi cori verranno presi in considerazione?


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma ora? Questi cori verranno presi in considerazione?



presumo di si


----------



## Ciachi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Vorrei sapere come si fa ad essere così ottusi?!?


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Ottobre 2013)

comunque il coro è stato cantato da gran parte dello stadio..è inutile che galliani fa il furbo cercando di dare la colpa a 50 persone


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque il coro è stato cantato da gran parte dello stadio..è inutile che galliani fa il furbo cercando di dare la colpa a 50 persone


Galliani cerca di pararsi il cuBo, ovviamente.
Senza offesa per te che so che fai parte della curva, ma onestamente non mi sembra una genialata continuare a cantare certi cori vista la situazione attuale.
Si inizia a rischiare tanto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Galliani cerca di pararsi il cuBo, ovviamente.
> Senza offesa per te che so che fai parte della curva, ma onestamente non mi sembra una genialata continuare a cantare certi cori vista la situazione attuale.
> Si inizia a rischiare tanto.


è ovvio che non si vuole dargliela vinta...si sono già messi a 90 in passato per tamburi e megafoni..non vogliono farlo ancora...anche perchè sicuramente questo è solo un passo di ulteriori provvedimenti che verranno presi tra qualche anno...per rischiare che cosa intendi?


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è ovvio che non si vuole dargliela vinta...si sono già messi a 90 in passato per tamburi e megafoni..non vogliono farlo ancora...anche perchè sicuramente questo è solo un passo di ulteriori provvedimenti che verranno presi tra qualche anno...per rischiare che cosa intendi?


La sconfitta a tavolino


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> La sconfitta a tavolino



No..sono cambiate le norme


----------



## Ciachi (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ma la squalifica della curva no!!!! Se la beccheranno sicuro!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Ottobre 2013)

Togli la curva e ieri lo stadio è semi deserto, se è questo che vogliono....


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Ottobre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Togli la curva e ieri lo stadio è semi deserto, se è questo che vogliono....



hai avuto problemi con lo stendardo?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> hai avuto problemi con lo stendardo?





ho letto il messaggio quando son tornato a casa, non l'ho portato questa volta. Mi organizzo per la prossima, l'importante è non avere bisogno di autorizzazioni varie.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Galliani cerca di pararsi il cuBo, ovviamente.
> Senza offesa per te che so che fai parte della curva, ma onestamente non mi sembra una genialata continuare a cantare certi cori vista la situazione attuale.
> Si inizia a rischiare tanto.



Ma svendete i diritti in questo modo?


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No..sono cambiate le norme


Hai ragione, non ero informato.
Però le altre sanzioni restano.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ma svendete i diritti in questo modo?


Diritto ad offendere gratuitamente?
O cambiano le parole, facendo in modo che non vengano puniti oppure cantano altri cori.
La regola sarà stupida, ma finché le cose restano così...


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Diritto ad offendere gratuitamente?
> O cambiano le parole, facendo in modo che non vengano puniti oppure cantano altri cori.
> La regola sarà stupida, ma finché le cose restano così...


 [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION], lollo evitiamo parolacce o parole censurate. Non si capisce quasi nulla


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non hai mai detto la parola ***** ******* etc... associata ad una persona gruppo di persone in vita tua?


Troppi asterischi.
Di parole ne ho dette tante.
Sia chiaro, io vedo 'sti cori come un qualcosa che all'interno di uno stadio ci stanno.Ma volendo se ne può fare a meno.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Troppi asterischi.
> Di parole ne ho dette tante.
> Sia chiaro, io vedo 'sti cori come un qualcosa che all'interno di uno stadio ci stanno.Ma volendo se ne può fare a meno.



Ci stanno allo stadio, per strada, a casa etc... se non è possibile reprimere altrove perchè allo stadio si? è anticostituzionale allo stesso modo, cmq qui si rientra in un discorso ampio, lo stadio usato come laboratorio repressivo, presto dopo la tessera del tifoso prima o poi vedrai che ci sarà quella dei locali notturni etc... e voi pensate che la cosa più importante sia un gol o la posizione in classifica....

IL GRANDE FRATELLO VI GUARDA.

BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ci stanno allo stadio, per strada, a casa etc... se non è possibile reprimere altrove perchè allo stadio si? è anticostituzionale allo stesso modo, cmq qui si rientra in un discorso ampio, lo stadio usato come laboratorio repressivo, presto dopo la tessera del tifoso prima o poi vedrai che ci sarà quella dei locali notturni etc... e voi pensate che la cosa più importante sia un gol o la posizione in classifica....
> 
> IL GRANDE FRATELLO VI GUARDA.
> 
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU.


You're being watched (cit) 
Sto parlando di calcio e te ne esci con una pseudo teoria complottistica...La costituzione la lascerei perdere.
In uno stadio sono cose che ci stanno perché secondo me creano atmosfera, servono ad intimidire gli avversari per portare il risultato a casa.
Ma una volta finita la partita, per quanto mi riguarda, finisce lì.


----------



## patriots88 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Niente foto e non devi inviare nulla..le aste devi sperare che te le facciano passare



per le aste basta entrare con due bandiere e hai risolto.

Ho portato tutte le domeniche uno stendardo per due anni e non ho mai avuto mezzo problema.

Una volta entrato mi mettevo la seconda bandiera in tasca e alzavo lo stendardo


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> You're being watched (cit)
> Sto parlando di calcio e te ne esci con una pseudo teoria complottistica...La costituzione la lascerei perdere.
> In uno stadio sono cose che ci stanno perché secondo me creano atmosfera, servono ad intimidire gli avversari per portare il risultato a casa.
> Ma una volta finita la partita, per quanto mi riguarda, finisce lì.



A maggior ragione


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione


Ok.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ci stanno allo stadio, per strada, a casa etc... se non è possibile reprimere altrove perchè allo stadio si? è anticostituzionale allo stesso modo, cmq qui si rientra in un discorso ampio, lo stadio usato come laboratorio repressivo, presto dopo la tessera del tifoso prima o poi vedrai che ci sarà quella dei locali notturni etc... e voi pensate che la cosa più importante sia un gol o la posizione in classifica....
> 
> IL GRANDE FRATELLO VI GUARDA.
> 
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU.




certe cose solo allo stadio succedono..non riesco a capire perchè un reato commesso allo stadio diventi 100 volte più grave...bah evidentemente una rissa allo stadio e una in discoteca sono diverse


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> certe cose solo allo stadio succedono..non riesco a capire perchè un reato commesso allo stadio diventi 100 volte più grave...bah evidentemente una rissa allo stadio e una in discoteca sono diverse


Lol, ma chi parlava di risse 
Esperimenti sociali, teorie del complotto...
Cerca(te) argomentazioni migliori.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Lol, ma chi parlava di risse
> Esperimenti sociali, teorie del complotto...
> Cerca(te) argomentazioni migliori.


 [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] per favore, evitiamo parolacce o qualsiasi altri termini censurati. Manteniamo leggibile il forum


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Ottobre 2013)

ieri sera coreografia spettacolare,tifo cosi cosi!


----------



## Snape (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mi è sembrato un po "bimbominkia" sto "keep calm and.." preferivo una frase di stampo puramente italico, ma comunque ha colpito l'occhio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato un po "bimbominkia" sto "keep calm and.." preferivo una frase di stampo puramente italico, ma comunque ha colpito l'occhio.



gira e rigira le frasi sono sempre quelle...a me è piaciuta moltissimo..sicuramente una delle migliori!
ultimamente,in coreografie siamo indubbiamente i migliori in italia insieme all'inter e tra i migliori in europa

sul tifo però non ci siamo proprio...ieri darei giusto giusto un 6 in generale..ma se rapportato al tipo di partita sarebbe sicuramente insufficiente


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ma la curva dov'è ? Non contestano mai ? E' arrivato lo stipendio al barone questo mese ?


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Davvero, sarebbe anche ora di contestare sti mediocri


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2013)

Al minuto 6:24


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Al minuto 6:24



per capire..a cosa pensi che si riferissero quelli della fossa?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera ci riprovo con lo stendardo..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Aggiornamento: stendardo entrato regolarmente.

P.s. non Stendardo ma stendardo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Ottobre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: stendardo entrato regolarmente.
> 
> P.s. non Stendardo ma stendardo.



Cosa c'è scritto?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è scritto?



"Illusi Presenti"


----------



## mankikani (31 Ottobre 2013)

quanta malinconia pensando a cosa sono diventati i nostri ultras quando fino a poco tempo fa la fossa era un'istituzione e un punto di riferimento....orgoglioso di averne fatto parte


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Ottobre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> quanta malinconia pensando a cosa sono diventati i nostri ultras quando fino a poco tempo fa la fossa era un'istituzione e un punto di riferimento....orgoglioso di averne fatto parte



rispetto per te che ne hai fatto parte..io sono uno di quelli della nuova generazione...fidati che si fa quel che si può!ma i tempi sono cambiati


----------



## mankikani (31 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> rispetto per te che ne hai fatto parte..io sono uno di quelli della nuova generazione...fidati che si fa quel che si può!ma i tempi sono cambiati



caro arsozzenal non dubito dell'impegno dei tifosi come te....so che è dura e so che tanti vorrebbero fare molto di più...a me fa incavolare chi dirige la curva.le contestazioni sono poche e deboli da fuori sembrano quasi rassegnate.mentre lo sporchissimo lavoro degli ultras dovrebbe essere mooooolto più intenso....piccolo esempio è un mese che la curva contesta la storia dei cori contro i napoletani come se sfottersi a vicenda sia l'unica cosa importante,mentre per tutta l'estate galliani invece che lavorare per portare rinforzi a milanello era a forte dei marmi a fare il karaoke con preziosi,sbattendosene altamente della nostra squadra...la massima espressione del disagio di san siro è stato uno striscione (giustissimo) ma dopo l'acquisto di kaka tutto ok e nessuno fino a ieri ha osato contestare la squadra.mi duole ammetterlo ma se marotta avesse fatto quello che ha fatto galliani i drughi se lo sarebbero cucinato. detto ciò ho il massimo rispetto per te che nonostante tutto sei li a sostenere i ragazzi ma spero che un giorno chi dirige la sud si dia una svegliata e cominci a contestare sul serio perchè il cuore di una squadra sono gli ultras e senza il loro apporto la squadra non va da nessuna parte...il milan di oggi ne è l'esempio lampante


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Ottobre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> caro arsozzenal non dubito dell'impegno dei tifosi come te....so che è dura e so che tanti vorrebbero fare molto di più...a me fa incavolare chi dirige la curva.le contestazioni sono poche e deboli da fuori sembrano quasi rassegnate.mentre lo sporchissimo lavoro degli ultras dovrebbe essere mooooolto più intenso....piccolo esempio è un mese che la curva contesta la storia dei cori contro i napoletani come se sfottersi a vicenda sia l'unica cosa importante,mentre per tutta l'estate galliani invece che lavorare per portare rinforzi a milanello era a forte dei marmi a fare il karaoke con preziosi,sbattendosene altamente della nostra squadra...la massima espressione del disagio di san siro è stato uno striscione (giustissimo) ma dopo l'acquisto di kaka tutto ok e nessuno fino a ieri ha osato contestare la squadra.mi duole ammetterlo ma se marotta avesse fatto quello che ha fatto galliani i drughi se lo sarebbero cucinato. detto ciò ho il massimo rispetto per te che nonostante tutto sei li a sostenere i ragazzi ma spero che un giorno chi dirige la sud si dia una svegliata e cominci a contestare sul serio perchè il cuore di una squadra sono gli ultras e senza il loro apporto la squadra non va da nessuna parte...il milan di oggi ne è l'esempio lampante



sulla storia dei cori,la fossa avrebbe fatto lo stesso che abbiamo fatto noi ora..anzi,avrebbe fatto di peggio..sulla contestazione io ho sempre detto che arriva un punto in cui qualcosa va fatto..e il punto credo sia stato raggiunto!comunque il sostegno alla squadra lo stiamo ancora dando anche se c'è poco entusiasmo e il tifo ne risente inevitabilmente


----------



## Facciosnaooo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sa che i tempi sono cambiati anche per i drughi!


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Ottobre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che i tempi sono cambiati anche per i drughi!



ridicoli a dir poco..spero che non succeda mai per noi sta cosa


----------



## Facciosnaooo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ridicoli a dir poco..spero che non succeda mai per noi sta cosa



Esatto! Cos'è questa roba!? Cabaret? Mamma mia...


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Ottobre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Esatto! Cos'è questa roba!? Cabaret? Mamma mia...



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2014)

sempre peggio


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Gennaio 2014)

E' quindi ufficiale: stop a tutte le trasferte ed in casa sciopero del tifo e tutti seduti. Che schifo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> E' quindi ufficiale: stop a tutte le trasferte ed in casa sciopero del tifo e tutti seduti. Che schifo.



Si..si va solo a madrid


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Si..si va solo a madrid



Hanno vinto loro...


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Hanno vinto loro...



Sono anni che hanno vinto loro...vediamo come si evolvono le cose..quanto è triste lo stadio senza di noi si è visto e lo si vedrá


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Sono anni che hanno vinto loro...vediamo come si evolvono le cose..quanto è triste lo stadio senza di noi si è visto e lo si vedrá



Ma anche in Milan-Atletico ci sarà sciopero del tifo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma anche in Milan-Atletico ci sarà sciopero del tifo?



Ovviamente..finchè non cambiano le cose si va avanti..credo che verrá fatto pure un comunicato per spiegare le cose come stanno veramente e le ragioni della protesta..perche ne ho sentite di tutti i colori


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ovviamente..finchè non cambiano le cose si va avanti..credo che verrá fatto pure un comunicato per spiegare le cose come stanno veramente e le ragioni della protesta..perche ne ho sentite di tutti i colori



se è vero che non hanno fatto entrare lo striscione dei "vecchia maniera" è uno scandalo. Si meritano lo stadio vuoto.


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2014)

Potete spiegare cos'è successo? Ho letto robe di striscioni ma non ci ho capito niente. Lo sciopero è per questo fatto?


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Potete spiegare cos'è successo? Ho letto robe di striscioni ma non ci ho capito niente. Lo sciopero è per questo fatto?



Oltre ai gia citati fatti del derby:non fanno piu entrare all improvviso striscioni bandiere e materiale della curva..chiunque sta in transenna si becca multa di 500€ prima e daspo alla seconda


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Potete spiegare cos'è successo? Ho letto robe di striscioni ma non ci ho capito niente. Lo sciopero è per questo fatto?



Dicono anche che probabilmente è tutto legato ai fatti di Milan-Ajax.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Dicono anche che probabilmente è tutto legato ai fatti di Milan-Ajax.



Si probabilmente si..anche se pare che la curva non centri..


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Se scioperare significa piantarla di fischiare come asini 90' ben venga.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se scioperare significa piantarla di fischiare come asini 90' ben venga.



Chi ha mai fischiato??


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se scioperare significa piantarla di fischiare come asini 90' ben venga.



io sono contrario ai fischi ai giocatori durante la partita, alla fine della partita o quando vengono sostituiti il pubblico può fare quello che vuole, ma fischiare durante la partita significa farsi del male da soli, i tifosi dovrebbero solo incoraggiare, altrimenti meglio giocare fuori casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Chi ha mai fischiato??



la curva mi sembra abbia sempre incoraggiato i giocatori, i faschi vengono da altri settori


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la curva mi sembra abbia sempre incoraggiato i giocatori, i faschi vengono da altri settori



Le uniche occasioni sono state quest anno:milan fiorentina e milan genoa..dopo aver dato 2 anni di tempo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io sono contrario ai fischi ai giocatori durante la partita, alla fine della partita o quando vengono sostituiti il pubblico può fare quello che vuole, ma fischiare durante la partita significa farsi del male da soli, i tifosi dovrebbero solo incoraggiare, altrimenti meglio giocare fuori casa


Ci sono tempi per farlo, giusti e sbagliati.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci sono tempi per farlo, giusti e sbagliati.



non ho capito cosa vuoi dire sinceramente


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire sinceramente



Che la scorsa partita sono stati esagerati e continui in modo lesivo per la squadra, a sto punto meglio i due ragazzini che urlano ''evviva'' dalla tribuna e i fischi degli avversari.


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che la scorsa partita sono stati esagerati e continui in modo lesivo per la squadra, a sto punto meglio i due ragazzini che urlano ''evviva'' dalla tribuna e i fischi degli avversari.


Robinho si merita tutti i fischi del mondo, non scherziamo. Che poi tutta la squadra non se li meriti siam d'accordo,in particolare il povero Alessandro "Ikea" Matri che non ha di certo colpe se QUALCUNO lo ha preso per 12 noccioline.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Robinho si merita tutti i fischi del mondo, non scherziamo. Che poi tutta la squadra non se li meriti siam d'accordo,in particolare il povero Alessandro "Ikea" Matri che non ha di certo colpe se QUALCUNO lo ha preso per 12 noccioline.



Vabbè allora giochiamo fuoricasa ogni partita e retrocediamo, che te devo dì


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora giochiamo fuoricasa ogni partita e retrocediamo, che te devo dì


Tutte le squadre hanno giocatori "bersagliati" dai tifosi. Noi in particolare abbiamo più "bersagli" perchè siamo una squadra piena di cessi e con un passato recente glorioso,abituata a vincere...Non so se mi son spiegato. Se metti Muntari e Nocerino fra 6 anni al Barcellona titolari probabilmente ti tirano le teste di maiale in campo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che la scorsa partita sono stati esagerati e continui in modo lesivo per la squadra, a sto punto meglio i due ragazzini che urlano ''evviva'' dalla tribuna e i fischi degli avversari.



i fischi non venivano dalla curva..eravamo in sciopero noi..tutti dalle tribune venivano..come sempre del resto


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Gennaio 2014)

bel pomeriggio al derby primavera...non ci permettono di tifare allo stadio??andiamo a vedere i ragazzi..
senza quelle zecche guastafesta stranamente è filato tutto liscio..presenti i diffidati,fumogeni,torce,bandiere e cori!


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

*La Sud, che non è andata a Reggio Emilia, festeggia con il Milan Primavera la vittoria nel derby.
*


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La Sud, che non è andata a Reggio Emilia, festeggia con il Milan Primavera la vittoria nel derby.
> *



Diffida, quel giorno, per un tifoso rossonero colpevole di aver acceso un fumogeno. Sempre peggio.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Gennaio 2014)

Io non sono un amante degli Ultras. Ma mi chiedo. E' necessario accendere i fumogeni per tifare?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non sono un amante degli Ultras. Ma mi chiedo. E' necessario accendere i fumogeni per tifare?



No, ma nemmeno diffidare per un fumogeno. Stanno esagerando, ho capito che vuoi farla pagare per la questione accoltellati (una vergogna ed una figuraccia senza dubbio) ma questi non sono i mezzi giusti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi sulla gazzetta c'era un bell articolo con intervista al nostro capo e a quello della digos.Si capisce che gli brucia il c.ulo perche ci son stati 6 accoltellati sotto il loro naso,hanno le immagini e i video ma non sanno chi è stato


----------



## Jaqen (18 Gennaio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> No, ma nemmeno diffidare per un fumogeno. Stanno esagerando, ho capito che vuoi farla pagare per la questione accoltellati (una vergogna ed una figuraccia senza dubbio) ma questi non sono i mezzi giusti.



Sì la diffida è esagerata


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Anche stasera si sta zitti e seduti comunque.La gazzetta dice che non è stato autorizzato il materiale


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Anche stasera si sta zitti e seduti comunque.La gazzetta dice che non è stato autorizzato il materiale



E' una cosa senza alcun senso. Speriamo che qualcuno se ne accorga però!


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> E' una cosa senza alcun senso. Speriamo che qualcuno se ne accorga però!



Seedorf ha chiesto il supporto del tifo..se non si canta potrebbe dire qualcosa..e sarebbe una buona cosa perchè inizierebbe a fare rumore la cosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Anche stasera si sta zitti e seduti comunque.La gazzetta dice che non è stato autorizzato il materiale



Ma basta.....basta


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri inizialmente si è proseguito con lo sciopero...poi tutt'un tratto han deciso di rompere lo sciopero e iniziare a tifare..sottolineo che tutti quelli che sono stati in transenna saranno puniti col DASPO..il mio tempo allo stadio è quasi scaduto.Siamo veramente al limite


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque una cosa splendida tifare i ragazzi di Inzaghi, facessero così ogni volta, almeno lo scudo primavera sarebbe nostro e si darebbe un forte segnale alla società, questi ragazzi vanno supportati e sopportati.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa splendida tifare i ragazzi di Inzaghi, facessero così ogni volta, almeno lo scudo primavera sarebbe nostro e si darebbe un forte segnale alla società, questi ragazzi vanno supportati e sopportati.



C'è la possibilitá di andare ancora..certo che se andiamo,non dando fastidio a nessuno,e ci diffidano la gente


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ieri inizialmente si è proseguito con lo sciopero...poi tutt'un tratto han deciso di rompere lo sciopero e iniziare a tifare..sottolineo che tutti quelli che sono stati in transenna saranno puniti col DASPO..il mio tempo allo stadio è quasi scaduto.Siamo veramente al limite



Non ci credo dai. Stare sulla transenna è puntio col daspo ?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (20 Gennaio 2014)

ma speriamo


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo dai. Stare sulla transenna è puntio col daspo ?



si..solo per noi


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION], evita atteggiamenti del genere. Piuttosto non rispondere.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque al di là di quanto successo contro l'Ajax, l'atteggiamento della Digos e della questura, per me, è da mani nei capelli. Se vogliono prendere i responsabili di quel fatto, sanno dove andare. Evidentemente il loro scopo è altro.

PS: Il mio è un personalissimo parare, ci tengo a specificarlo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là di quanto successo contro l'Ajax, l'atteggiamento della Digos e della questura, per me, è da mani nei capelli. Se vogliono prendere i responsabili di quel fatto, sanno dove andare. Evidentemente il loro scopo è altro.
> 
> PS: Il mio è un personalissimo parare, ci tengo a specificarlo.



si e no..nel senso che sicuramente è da mani nei capelli ma i responsabili non li hanno in mano..altrimenti li avrebbero già presi da tempo...ridicolo che ste cose succedano solo a milano!a roma e napoli ne combinano di tutti i colori e fanno sempre quello che gli pare


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si e no..nel senso che sicuramente è da mani nei capelli ma i responsabili non li hanno in mano..altrimenti li avrebbero già presi da tempo...ridicolo che ste cose succedano solo a milano!a roma e napoli ne combinano di tutti i colori e fanno sempre quello che gli pare



Si lo so che non li hanno in mano, ma per me sanno dove andare a cercare, però preferiscono rompere i maroni. Oh poi magari hanno già cercato dove intendo io e quindi sto dicendo una fesseria.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si lo so che non li hanno in mano, ma per me sanno dove andare a cercare, però preferiscono rompere i maroni. Oh poi magari hanno già cercato dove intendo io e quindi sto dicendo una fesseria.



dove dovrebbero cercare secondo te??
i video dell'accaduto li hanno in mano..ma per stessa confessione del capo della questura di milano non si riesce a riconoscere nessuno perchè hanno il viso travisato e per il fumo delle torce


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Io non sono un tipo da curva, non sono anti partenopeo, e sono del sud comunque, però con questi perbenismo verso Napoli hanno rotto le sferine, si tratta alla fine di sfottò, alcuni basati su tragedie e disgrazie, ma vanno esulati particolari contesti, altrimenti diventa una roba immonda. Perché comunque noin c'è uguaglianza di trattamento, i napoletano pure ne fanno di cori allo stadio verso le città del nord e altre, ma a loro niente. Poi se per tifare si serve solo denigrare l'avversario, ecco questo no, uno tifa per i suoi se c'è tempo denigra FLI altri.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Io non sono un tipo da curva, non sono anti partenopeo, e sono del sud comunque, però con questi perbenismo verso Napoli hanno rotto le sferine, si tratta alla fine di sfottò, alcuni basati su tragedie e disgrazie, ma vanno esulati particolari contesti, altrimenti diventa una roba immonda. Perché comunque noin c'è uguaglianza di trattamento, i napoletano pure ne fanno di cori allo stadio verso le città del nord e altre, ma a loro niente. Poi se per tifare si serve solo denigrare l'avversario, ecco questo no, uno tifa per i suoi se c'è tempo denigra FLI altri.


Ma qua i cori non centrano nulla


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sanvito (inviato di Mediaset Premium) parlava di un anziano tifoso dello Spezia (con bambino al seguito) picchiato all'uscita dello stadio, a colpi di mattone, dopo la partita di Coppa Italia. E' vero?


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sanvito (inviato di Mediaset Premium) parlava di un anziano tifoso dello Spezia (con bambino al seguito) picchiato all'uscita dello stadio, a colpi di mattone, dopo la partita di Coppa Italia. E' vero?



questo è il risultato...gente che pensa che allo stadio gli ultras prendano a mattonate il primo che passa per strada...per altro,la curva sud ne ha già abbastanza di problemi ultimamente..di certo non si va a cercare grane inutili..a certa gente non dovrebbe nemmeno essere permesso di fare il giornalista.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ho appunto fatto una domanda agli eventuali presenti allo stadio non c'è bisogno di tirare conclusioni


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> ho fatto una domanda agli eventuali presenti allo stadio non c'è bisogno di tirare conclusioni



le conclusioni le tiro eccome..perchè è chiaro che nell'immaginario comune sia entrato un certo tipo di messaggio!ed è colpa di gente quali nando sanvito,serafini e altri pagliacci giornalisti...


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2014)

anche ieri si è cantato ma è veramente difficile senza la gente che fa cantare in transenna..intanto i capi saranno diffidati e sono arrivate nuove multe


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2014)

12 anni un sud mi hanno insegnato una cosa... la feccia quella vera.. è tutta riunita li ... quando ci andavo io non che le cose fossero completamente diverse ma con la fossa erano leggermente diverse...


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 12 anni un sud mi hanno insegnato una cosa... la feccia quella vera.. è tutta riunita li ... quando ci andavo io non che le cose fossero completamente diverse ma con la fossa erano leggermente diverse...



Che non sia un oratorio è evidente..ci sono dei soggetti particolari ma ci sono tanti normalissimi ragazzi..e te lo dico perchè la nostra curva è composta per il 70% da gente giovane..sono cambiate molte cose dal 2005 in poi


----------



## Mou (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiedo qui perché sempre di stadio si parla. Se voglio comprare due biglietti (uno per me e uno per un altro) in una filiale di Intesa Sanpaolo, devo portare documento originale di entrambi?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Chiedo qui perché sempre di stadio si parla. Se voglio comprare due biglietti (uno per me e uno per un altro) in una filiale di Intesa Sanpaolo, devo portare documento originale di entrambi?



La teoria dice di sì. La pratica... dipende da chi trovi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Chiedo qui perché sempre di stadio si parla. Se voglio comprare due biglietti (uno per me e uno per un altro) in una filiale di Intesa Sanpaolo, devo portare documento originale di entrambi?



a)per che partita?
b)di dove sei?
c)in che settore vorresti andare?
d)hai la tessera?


----------



## Mou (27 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a)per che partita?
> b)di dove sei?
> c)in che settore vorresti andare?
> d)hai la tessera?



Milan-Juventus
Ho residenza nelle Marche
Secondo arancio/rosso
Niente tessera!


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus
> Ho residenza nelle Marche
> Secondo arancio/rosso
> Niente tessera!



allora devi aspettare che finisca la vendita riservata ai possessori di tessera del tifoso del milan..per questo non ti assicuro che rimangano posti disponibili in quei settori..probabilmente si!ma non te lo posso assicurare al 100%..al limite vai al 1 verde..troverai tanti juventini
comunque per l'acquisto serve il documento e al limite il codice fiscale(4 anni fa serviva,ora non so)


----------



## Mou (28 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> allora devi aspettare che finisca la vendita riservata ai possessori di tessera del tifoso del milan..per questo non ti assicuro che rimangano posti disponibili in quei settori..probabilmente si!ma non te lo posso assicurare al 100%..al limite vai al 1 verde..troverai tanti juventini
> comunque per l'acquisto serve il documento e al limite il codice fiscale(4 anni fa serviva,ora non so)



Grazie! In genere quanto prima della partita parte la vendita libera?


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Grazie! In genere quanto prima della partita parte la vendita libera?



1 settimana..poi dipende dai casi ma più o meno è cosi


----------



## Mou (31 Gennaio 2014)

Per le partite di fascia A le donne pagano come gli uomini?


----------



## Milo (31 Gennaio 2014)

saranno previsti offese e insulti contro costant e zaccardo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Per le partite di fascia A le donne pagano come gli uomini?



si


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> saranno previsti offese e insulti contro costant e zaccardo?



è già tanto se ci fanno entrare allo stadio e se cantiamo


----------



## Milo (31 Gennaio 2014)

perché? ricordo ancora lo striscione contro costant un mese fa!


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> perché? ricordo ancora lo striscione contro costant un mese fa!



la situazione con costant a quel che so è già stata affrontata di persona


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2014)

con l'atletico non ci sarà coreografia per problemi di autofinanziamento...chi verrà è pregato di portare sciarpa o bandiera per colorare un pò la curva


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> con l'atletico non ci sarà coreografia per problemi di autofinanziamento...chi verrà è pregato di portare sciarpa o bandiera per colorare un pò la curva



Sarà fatto!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2014)

ps. la società ci passa talmente tanti soldi che non riusciamo nemmeno a pagarci una coreografia!!ah no ci paga gli abbonamenti e le trasferte..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ps. la società ci passa talmente tanti soldi che non riusciamo nemmeno a pagarci una coreografia!!ah no ci paga gli abbonamenti e le trasferte..



A voi ultras semplici magari no, ma gente come il Barone non compra un biglietto per lo stadio da anni. Gli pagano tutto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A voi ultras semplici magari no, ma gente come il Barone non compra un biglietto per lo stadio da anni. Gli pagano tutto.



stiam parlando di 3/4 persone


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri sono stato in curva(era strapiena). Mi sono divertito molto. Peccato per la sconfitta e il non aver segnato, altrimenti sarebbe venuta giu'.


----------



## Milo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma come mai niente coreografia?


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Febbraio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma come mai niente coreografia?



Non c'erano soldi


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Non c'erano soldi



infatti ieri giravano i volantini sulla questione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> infatti ieri giravano i volantini sulla questione.



era prevedibile..non facendo più entrare il materiale vengono a mancare i soldi per l'auofinanziamento


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Belli come il sole


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Belli come il sole



primo prestazione di tifo sufficiente della stagione
anche se si fa una fatica enorme con i lanciacori non in transenna


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Febbraio 2014)

grande curva sud oggi..prestazione di tifo straordinaria


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Marzo 2014)

Per la cronaca: indagati 4 ultras del Milan per i fatti di Milan-Ajax dell'11 dicembre scorso. Sembra siano stati trovati coltelli di vario genere durante le perquisizioni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca: indagati 4 ultras del Milan per i fatti di Milan-Ajax dell'11 dicembre scorso. Sembra siano stati trovati coltelli di vario genere durante le perquisizioni.



adesso che li hanno trovati voglio proprio vedere se la piantano di romperci le palle
anche se mi piacerebbe sapere come li hanno trovati


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Marzo 2014)

arriva un momento in cui bisogna contestare duramente..ora che la stagione è praticamente finita e non abbiamo più obiettivi non ci sono più abili..la società per lo meno va contestata


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2014)

Confermo la contestazione..sarà anche contro alcuni elementi della squadra


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Confermo la contestazione..sarà anche contro alcuni elementi della squadra



Immaginavo...e ci sta...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Confermo la contestazione..*sarà anche contro alcuni elementi della squadra*



Non è difficile pensare contro chi


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Confermo la contestazione..sarà anche contro alcuni elementi della squadra



Si sanno i nomi?Se sì,puoi dirli?


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si sanno i nomi?Se sì,puoi dirli?



è uscito il comunicato


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Marzo 2014)

Ragazzi, il più bel comunicato che la curva abbia fatto da anni. Per questa volta, complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è uscito il comunicato



Grazie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Marzo 2014)

Finalmente, con 6 anni di ritardo.

Bravi ragazzi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2014)

la protesta è rivolta a tutti i tifosi
sarebbe bello non vedere solo le 200 persone della curva
visto che sono mesi/anni che in molti si lamentano e richiedono contestazioni ora che c'è l'occasione per farsi sentire non vorrei che non si presentasse nessuno


----------



## MisterBet (14 Marzo 2014)

Comunicato puntuale, imho i riferimenti ad Ambrosini e Pirlo non ci azzeccano proprio ma sono dettagli...


----------



## Ian.moone (19 Marzo 2014)

Comunque sia, io sulla nostra curva ho i miei dubbi.
Siamo tutti d'accordo che la in cui siamo è per colpa di presidente, Galliani e compagnia, ma i compiacimenti della curva fuori da Giannino per Kakà? Eppure si sapeva che era sul viale del tramonto, o detta in maniera positiva, era un potenziale rischio (infatti è durato 2 mesi poi è scoppiato)
E come le feste per Kakà ne potrei citare altrettanti.

Alla fine i "caproni" che si illudono e che crediamo ai mirabolanti acquisti di Galliani siamo
NOI.

La striscione contro l'acquisto di un punta ( matri) , ci sta e condivido, ma dopo? Cosa si è fatto? Niente.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, io sulla nostra curva ho i miei dubbi.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che la in cui siamo è per colpa di presidente, Galliani e compagnia, ma i compiacimenti della curva fuori da Giannino per Kakà? Eppure si sapeva che era sul viale del tramonto, o detta in maniera positiva, era un potenziale rischio (infatti è durato 2 mesi poi è scoppiato)
> E come le feste per Kakà ne potrei citare altrettanti.
> 
> ...



Cose si sarebbe dovuto fare prima? Una contestazione era già stata fatta a metà stagione poi si è aspettato di uscire dalla Champions.


----------



## Ian.moone (19 Marzo 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Cose si sarebbe dovuto fare prima? Una contestazione era già stata fatta a metà stagione poi si è aspettato di uscire dalla Champions.




Ad esempio non andando da Giannino a leccare il cu.lo al pelato per gli acquisti alla Kakà che tra l'altro è stato fatto semplicemente per dare un nome ai tifosi, ma la minestra riscaldata non la vuole nessuno, soprattutto per le condizioni di Kakà e le sue ultime annate (uguale uguale al ritorno di sheva)

O possiamo ritornare al gennaio scorso, con Galliani elogiato e innalzato a semidio per averci portato balotelli (che 1 si è visto perché nessun'altra squadra lo voleva e 2 chissà le mazzette date a raiola e i ricatti della sua scuderia) quando poi solo 6 mesi prima ci avevano distrutto la squadra cedendo t silva e ibra senza sostituirli
E non mi dire che grazie a balotelli siamo arrivati in champions perché abbiamo avuto parecchia fortuna ( parecchi rigori)


Esempi così ne potrei fare a migliaia.

o perché si vantano acquisti a zero quando poi sono zavorre con ingaggi assurdi (Mexes in primis), 
o quando ci vengono presentati giocatori come fossero fenomeni (ti ricordi la menata dell'attacco a "cresta alta"?), 
o della menata della politica dei giovani smontata dopo soli 6 mesi,
o ancora la mania di prendere gli scarti dell'Inter 
o ancora di non investire un centesimo da anni a questa parte (né tutti i soldi ricavati dalla champions né quello ricavati dalle cessioni)
o la filastrocca del "club più titolato al Mondo" con cui semplicemente si nasconde l'immobilismo

Devo continuare?


La situazione in cui siamo mica è successa dall'oggi al domani, ma è la conseguenza della politica dal 2009 (come minimo) ad oggi; l'unica eccezione è stata l'estate del 2010 secondo me mossa dal triplete dell'Inter più che da una vera voglia di rivalsa dei nostri dirigenti.

Ah, lo stesso seedorf ti ricordi che è stato fischiato e oggetto di pesanti striscioni a San siro????!!!! 
e adesso ci viene spacciato come milanista nel sangue e allenatore predestinato?


Ci prendono per il cu.lo da anni e tutti noi gli andiamo dietro come pecoroni
Io mi sono rotto, e già da parecchio


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Marzo 2014)

Va bé ragazzi ma cosa vi aspettate? E' pur sempre la sud comandata dai lacché del presidente. Io domenica ero in curva e devo dire che sono rimasto deluso dalla contestazione. Ok i cori contro i giocatori, ci credo anche al fatto che non abbiano fatto entrare gli striscioni, ma zero cori contro la proprietà e poi da quando sono entrato allo stadio (ore 14.50) fino alla fine, ho sentito un solo coro contro Galliani. Inoltre mi sono giunte voci che alla fine nei parcheggi sotterranei dello stadio non è successo nulla di eclatante. Insomma, non si è dato seguito al famoso "uscite a mezzanotte" o al "veniamo coi bastoni".


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ad esempio non andando da Giannino a leccare il cu.lo al pelato per gli acquisti alla Kakà che tra l'altro è stato fatto semplicemente per dare un nome ai tifosi, ma la minestra riscaldata non la vuole nessuno, soprattutto per le condizioni di Kakà e le sue ultime annate (uguale uguale al ritorno di sheva)
> 
> O possiamo ritornare al gennaio scorso, con Galliani elogiato e innalzato a semidio per averci portato balotelli (che 1 si è visto perché nessun'altra squadra lo voleva e 2 chissà le mazzette date a raiola e i ricatti della sua scuderia) quando poi solo 6 mesi prima ci avevano distrutto la squadra cedendo t silva e ibra senza sostituirli
> E non mi dire che grazie a balotelli siamo arrivati in champions perché abbiamo avuto parecchia fortuna ( parecchi rigori)
> ...



falso


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Va bé ragazzi ma cosa vi aspettate? E' pur sempre la sud comandata dai lacché del presidente. Io domenica ero in curva e devo dire che sono rimasto deluso dalla contestazione. Ok i cori contro i giocatori, ci credo anche al fatto che non abbiano fatto entrare gli striscioni, ma zero cori contro la proprietà e poi da quando sono entrato allo stadio (ore 14.50) fino alla fine, ho sentito un solo coro contro Galliani. Inoltre mi sono giunte voci che alla fine nei parcheggi sotterranei dello stadio non è successo nulla di eclatante. Insomma, non si è dato seguito al famoso "uscite a mezzanotte" o al "veniamo coi bastoni".



i cori contro galliani ci son stati eccome!
comunque mi pare normale che non si possano fare le contestazioni di una volta,soprattutto se hai praticamente 200 diffidati
qualcosa in più si poteva fare???probabilmente si!
ma di certo non voglio che a giudicare siano persone che non hanno mosso di mezzo centimetro il sedere dal loro divano


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> i cori contro galliani ci son stati eccome!
> comunque mi pare normale che non si possano fare le contestazioni di una volta,soprattutto se hai praticamente 200 diffidati
> qualcosa in più si poteva fare???probabilmente si!
> ma di certo non voglio che a giudicare siano persone che non hanno mosso di mezzo centimetro il sedere dal loro divano



Infatti non nego che ci siano stati 

Però mi aspettavo di più. Oh seriamente io ne ho sentito uno solo verso la fine del 1° tempo. Poi ci sta che ne siano stati fatti prima che arrivassi io, ma giuro che durante la partita ne ho sentito uno. Se mi dici che sono stati fatti diversi cori contro Galliani durante la partita vuol dire che devo preoccuparmi per il mio udito  Molto ma molto deluso invece della mancata contestazione nei confronti di una proprietà assente (e per proprietà intendo anche la signorina Barbara che dopo il macello che ha combinato è sparita del tutto), ma di questo non sono stupito.


----------



## Dave (20 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Infatti non nego che ci siano stati
> 
> Però mi aspettavo di più. Oh seriamente io ne ho sentito uno solo verso la fine del 1° tempo. Poi ci sta che ne siano stati fatti prima che arrivassi io, ma giuro che durante la partita ne ho sentito uno. Se mi dici che sono stati fatti diversi cori contro Galliani durante la partita vuol dire che devo preoccuparmi per il mio udito  Molto ma molto deluso invece della mancata contestazione nei confronti di una proprietà assente *(e per proprietà intendo anche la signorina Barbara che dopo il macello che ha combinato è sparita del tutto)*, ma di questo non sono stupito.



Tecnicamente è zitta da molto, e da quando precisamente? da quando hanno diviso le cariche fra lei e Galliani, non mi stupisco di questo, ma nel silenzio sta facendo più di quanto credi, esempio lo Stadio di proprietà, senza di lei non penso che Galliani si sarebbe fatto avanti per la richesta dell'area expo, e inoltre sono strasicuro che prima le dichiarazioni del paparino, poi la curva e infine Maldini siano cani che ha sguinzagliato contro Galliani.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2014)

giusto perchè lo sappiate,sono stati avviati 30 procedimenti di diffida per manifestazione non autorizzata,minacce e cori di istigazione alla violenza...e poi vi chiedete perchè non si fanno le contestazioni


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> falso



Se scrivo determinate cose è perché sono VERE.

Informati, ti do tre piccoli indizi per tre diverse situazioni:
1 caso) 4 ottobre 2009
2 caso) ciabatte
3 caso) estate- striscione sede

Mmmm..ancora convinto della falsità?


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Se scrivo determinate cose è perché sono VERE.
> 
> Informati, ti do tre piccoli indizi per tre diverse situazioni:
> 1 caso) 4 ottobre 2009
> ...



si..perchè quelli striscioni non erano della curva


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si..perchè quelli striscioni non erano della curva



Rileggi bene, perché difatti io nella frase ho scritto "a San Siro"


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Rileggi bene, perché difatti io nella frase ho scritto "a San Siro"



si stava parlando della curva...cosa mi interessa di quello che scrivono gli altri


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si stava parlando della curva...cosa mi interessa di quello che scrivono gli altri



E allora non quotare mie frasi alla cavolo. Grazie.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Marzo 2014)

In pratica per voi bisognerebbe contestare per qualsiasi cosa! Non funziona esattamente così eh...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Va bé ragazzi ma cosa vi aspettate? E' pur sempre la sud comandata dai lacché del presidente. Io domenica ero in curva e devo dire che sono rimasto deluso dalla contestazione. Ok i cori contro i giocatori, ci credo anche al fatto che non abbiano fatto entrare gli striscioni, ma zero cori contro la proprietà e poi da quando sono entrato allo stadio (ore 14.50) fino alla fine, ho sentito un solo coro contro Galliani. Inoltre mi sono giunte voci che alla fine nei parcheggi sotterranei dello stadio non è successo nulla di eclatante. Insomma, non si è dato seguito al famoso "uscite a mezzanotte" o al "veniamo coi bastoni".



Su Galliani più o meno 3-4 cori domenica.. Fuori dai box nel post partita non poteva succedere nulla: si sono parlati con la polizia, hanno fatto le loro richieste (che sono state esaudite) e poi siamo andati tutti a casa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Su Galliani più o meno 3-4 cori domenica.. Fuori dai box nel post partita non poteva succedere nulla: si sono parlati con la polizia, hanno fatto le loro richieste (che sono state esaudite) e poi siamo andati tutti a casa.



con 35 diffide sulle spalle...e siamo sempre di meno..quest'anno più di 100 diffidati..per 4 seggiolini,due cori e il nulla contro l'udinese in casa


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2014)

Allora andrete a contestare oppure aspetterete che vi mandino i soliti morti di sonno abbiati e bonera che vi diranno "ci impegneremo fino all'ultimo?" Dovete lanciargli le patate quando si allenano..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Agosto 2014)

Vediamo come finisce questa settimana poi io vado in riunione a vedere che aria tira perchè mi sembra impossibile subire tutto questo senza dire/fare niente. Ripeto, giusto aspettare la fine del mercato prima di tirare le somme ma se finisse come sembra...


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Vediamo come finisce questa settimana poi io vado in riunione a vedere che aria tira perchè mi sembra impossibile subire tutto questo senza dire/fare niente. Ripeto, giusto aspettare la fine del mercato prima di tirare le somme ma se finisse come sembra...



immaginando come andrà a fine il mercato (purtroppo), spero in contestazioni dure, io andrei anche verso l'abbandono dello stadio ma per questo di sicuro sarà una cosa contrastante


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Io diserterei tutte le trasferte


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> immaginando come andrà a fine il mercato (purtroppo), spero in contestazioni dure, io andrei anche verso l'abbandono dello stadio ma per questo di sicuro sarà una cosa contrastante



Bisogna fare qualcosa, allo stadio siamo rimasti noi che andiamo in curva e pochi altri ormai, tutto quello che sta succedendo è inaccettabile.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Vediamo come finisce questa settimana poi io vado in riunione a vedere che aria tira perchè mi sembra impossibile subire tutto questo senza dire/fare niente. Ripeto, giusto aspettare la fine del mercato prima di tirare le somme ma se finisse come sembra...



Cosa ne pensano gli altri commilitoni della curva a riguardo del calciomercato e della situazione societaria, finanziaria attuale?

La pensano in maniera simile a noi?


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Quanti posti occupa la curva?


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quanti posti occupa la curva?



tra pochissimo tempo saranno il 100% della gente presente allo stadio... perche i soldi dei tifosi da tastiera non li devono mai piu vedere.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Il presidente del mio MC ha detto che domenica saremo al massimo 40000 allo stadio, per esser la prima e pure contro la Lazio decisamente pochini, certo se ci fosse un bel colpo di mercato prima della partita 10000 curiosi arrivano di certo


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Vediamo come finisce questa settimana poi io vado in riunione a vedere che aria tira perchè mi sembra impossibile subire tutto questo senza dire/fare niente. Ripeto, giusto aspettare la fine del mercato prima di tirare le somme ma se finisse come sembra...



la riunione è già domani sera..io se riesco vado perchè molto suppongo che verrà detto già domani


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensano gli altri commilitoni della curva a riguardo del calciomercato e della situazione societaria, finanziaria attuale?
> 
> La pensano in maniera simile a noi?



non c'è molto da pensare..la situazione è sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Agosto 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la riunione è già domani sera..io se riesco vado perchè molto suppongo che verrà detto già domani



Lo so, pensavo di andare a quella di giovedì prossimo perchè almeno avremo il quadro definitivo ma di sicuro se ne parlerà anche domani. Non sono proprio vicino al Clan, se mi muovo è solo perchè non ne posso più e credo sia così per tutti i tifosi. Se vai domani aggiornaci!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensano gli altri commilitoni della curva a riguardo del calciomercato e della situazione societaria, finanziaria attuale?
> 
> La pensano in maniera simile a noi?



Come già detto la situazione è sotto gli occhi di tutti, credo sia impossibile non pensarla come qui sul forum. Detto questo l'unico modo per sapere con esattezza il pensiero della Curva è partecipare alle riunioni (se si può).


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la riunione è già domani sera..io se riesco vado perchè molto suppongo che verrà detto già domani



Tienici aggiornato, se ce la fai!


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2014)

La Questura ha dato l'ok per tamburi e megafoni. Per me è un'ottima notizia. Non hanno mai fatto male a nessuno e aiuteranno a ricreare una buona atmosfera a livello di tifo.


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2014)

Cari curvaioli in ascolto: se per caso dovessere entrare in campo Bonera, potreste per favore riempirlo di fischi e insulti per ogni dannato pallone che tocca? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2014)

per chi va in curva il ritorno dei tamburi è una cosa clamorosa!!domani finalmente per lo meno sugli spalti,si tornerà a vivere una vera atmosfera da derby


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Novembre 2014)

Rivogliamo anche i megafoni!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Novembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La Questura ha dato l'ok per tamburi e megafoni. Per me è un'ottima notizia. Non hanno mai fatto male a nessuno e aiuteranno a ricreare una buona atmosfera a livello di tifo.



E' una scelta piu' che giusta. So che c'e' da quasi trent'anni un patto tra la nostra curva e quella dell'Inter di non belligeranza e infatti il bello dei nostri derby e' il fatto che le due tifoserie si sono sempre mischiate senza problemi in questi anni


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Rivogliamo anche i megafoni!



Ci saranno anche quelli


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2014)

Mi pare che alla fine i megafoni non ci fossero, ma i tamburi si. Probabilmente bisogna riprendere la mano con i tempi cori/tamburi ma mi è sembrato di tornare indietro di 10 anni a livello di atmosfera. Peccato che la squadra non è come quella di 10 anni fa


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Novembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che alla fine i megafoni non ci fossero, ma i tamburi si. Probabilmente bisogna riprendere la mano con i tempi cori/tamburi ma mi è sembrato di tornare indietro di 10 anni a livello di atmosfera. Peccato che la squadra non è come quella di 10 anni fa



i megafoni non c'erano e non ci dovevano essere
è stata una sparata della gazzetta


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Novembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> i megafoni non c'erano e non ci dovevano essere
> è stata una sparata della gazzetta



Ma il bombone che hanno tirato da che parte veniva ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma il bombone che hanno tirato da che parte veniva ?



l'unico che ha fatto un pò di rumore l'hanno tirato loro se non sbaglio


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> i megafoni non c'erano e non ci dovevano essere
> è stata una sparata della gazzetta



Che tu sappia sono previsti anche domenica prossima? Ovviamente parlo dei tamburi


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Novembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che tu sappia sono previsti anche domenica prossima? Ovviamente parlo dei tamburi



purtroppo non ho capito nemmeno io!
se vado a sensazione personale, credo che non ci saranno!viviamo in un paese troppo stupido per capire che un tamburo e un megafono non fanno altro che rendere lo stadio più vivo e più come un luogo di festa dove divertirsi


----------



## Paolotas (18 Dicembre 2014)

Qualcuno sa per casa in che albergo di Roma alloggiano i giocatori? Perché mi piacerebbe andarli ad incontrare per qualche foto e qualche autografo.. Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Gennaio 2015)

E questi sarebbero degl'ultras? Vedono la loro squadra ripetutamente stuprata e stanno lì a canticchiare oioioi pippo inzaghi allena per noi? Ma per piacere almeno voi abbiate un pò di dignità e fate qualcosa per il MILAN.


----------



## malos (23 Gennaio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> E questi sarebbero degl'ultras? Vedono la loro squadra ripetutamente stuprata e stanno lì a canticchiare oioioi pippo inzaghi allena per noi? Ma per piacere almeno voi abbiate un pò di dignità e fate qualcosa per il MILAN.



.


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> E questi sarebbero degl'ultras? Vedono la loro squadra ripetutamente stuprata e stanno lì a canticchiare oioioi pippo inzaghi allena per noi? Ma per piacere almeno voi abbiate un pò di dignità e fate qualcosa per il MILAN.



Si poi col cavolo la società gli regala i biglietti gratis e paga i capi


----------



## Pessotto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> E questi sarebbero degl'ultras? Vedono la loro squadra ripetutamente stuprata e stanno lì a canticchiare oioioi pippo inzaghi allena per noi? Ma per piacere almeno voi abbiate un pò di dignità e fate qualcosa per il MILAN.



Milan Parma 16-03-2014, leggendo sui vari forum o su facebook ci sarebbero state 1 milione di persone pronte a far casino poi quando si è deciso di contestare c'erano circa 300 persone (di cui 35 si son presi una bella diffida), tu eri tra questi 300? Forse qualcuno di questi avrebbe diritto di lamentarsi o dire qualcosa.
Tutti gli altri devono mettere la testa nel cesso perchè sono in grado solamente di fare i fenomeni al pc...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> E questi sarebbero degl'ultras? Vedono la loro squadra ripetutamente stuprata e stanno lì a canticchiare oioioi pippo inzaghi allena per noi? Ma per piacere almeno voi abbiate un pò di dignità e fate qualcosa per il MILAN.


Concordo, abbiamo anche gli "ultras" più ridicoli. Hanno fatto casino solo quella volta con Seedorf, dopo la sconfitta contro il Parma, quando con Inzaghi stiamo facendo molto peggio.


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Milan Parma 16-03-2014, leggendo sui vari forum o su facebook ci sarebbero state 1 milione di persone pronte a far casino poi quando si è deciso di contestare c'erano circa 300 persone (di cui 35 si son presi una bella diffida), tu eri tra questi 300? Forse qualcuno di questi avrebbe diritto a dire qualcosa.
> Tutti gli altri devono mettere la testa nel cesso perchè sono in grado solamente di fare i fenomeni al pc...



No mi dispiace io non c'ero. Voglio solo far notare che non si muove mai niente nemmeno tra i tifosi. Se fossi a Milano e avessi un gruppetto di amici milanisti sarei di certo andato a contestare in qualche modo dopo Milan Atalanta. Però purtroppo ero allo stadio a vedere Milan Sassuolo, dopo essermi fatto i miei 400 kilometri, e, nonostante abbia urlato come un pazzo, nessuno mi ha ascoltato perchè gli unici che possono farsi sentire a livello mediatico sono i capi della curva. Ora non so se tu sei o meno un ultras, ma converrai con me che l'unico modo per farsi sentire è una contestazione del tifo organizzato o, se proprio non si riesce a imbastire una contestazione seria, almeno uno striscione provocatorio contro chi sta portando nella tomba la NOSTRA squadra.


----------



## Pessotto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> No mi dispiace io non c'ero. Voglio solo far notare che non si muove mai niente nemmeno tra i tifosi. Se fossi a Milano e avessi un gruppetto di amici milanisti sarei di certo andato a contestare in qualche modo dopo Milan Atalanta. Però purtroppo ero allo stadio a vedere Milan Sassuolo, dopo essermi fatto i miei 400 kilometri, e, nonostante abbia urlato come un pazzo, nessuno mi ha ascoltato perchè gli unici che possono farsi sentire a livello mediatico sono i capi della curva. Ora non so se tu sei o meno un ultras, ma converrai con me che l'unico modo per farsi sentire è una contestazione del tifo organizzato o, se proprio non si riesce a imbastire una contestazione seria, almeno uno striscione provocatorio contro chi sta portando nella tomba la NOSTRA squadra.



Io sono fra quelli che pensano che qualcosa in più da questo punto di vista si potrebbe fare, però sono anche stufo di gente che viene a San Siro 1 volta all'anno e vuole insegnare agli altri come/cosa/quando fare.
Tra l'altro son ben consapevole che contestazione o meno qua non cambia nulla, l'unica cosa che importa a questa proprietà e dirigenza è il portafoglio.
La mia speranza è quella di fare ancora 1-2 anni senza Champions, dopo i quali la proprietà non potrà più permettersi di vivacchiare e sarà costretta a vendere, altre soluzioni non ne vedo, hai voglia ad invocare l'intervento di questo o quell'altro...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso finalmente capisco come mai questo soggetto tenta, da una vita, di avere un minimo di potere nel suo ridicolo mondo.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Io sono fra quelli che pensano che qualcosa in più da questo punto di vista si potrebbe fare, però sono anche stufo di gente che viene a San Siro 1 volta all'anno e vuole insegnare agli altri come/cosa/quando fare.



Sante parole


----------



## cris (17 Aprile 2015)

Notizia di quest'oggi:

La polizia ha sequestrato nel box di Cataldo, pluripregiudicato e membro del direttivo curva sud milano, 21 kg di hashish, 800 g di cocaina pura, 13 pistole, 1 mitragliatrice, un giubbotto antiproiettile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Notizia di quest'oggi:
> 
> La polizia ha sequestrato nel box di Cataldo, pluripregiudicato e membro del direttivo curva sud milano, 21 kg di hashish, 800 g di cocaina pura, 13 pistole, 1 mitragliatrice, un giubbotto antiproiettile.



e andate allo stadio ogni tanto invece di giudicare sempre


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Notizia di quest'oggi:
> 
> La polizia ha sequestrato nel box di Cataldo, pluripregiudicato e membro del direttivo curva sud milano, 21 kg di hashish, 800 g di cocaina pura, 13 pistole, 1 mitragliatrice, un giubbotto antiproiettile.



Verrà il giorno che ci si libererà della piaga del tifo organizzato..


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2015)

video stupendo..questo è il bello del calcio e della curva
di personaggi come quello di cui si parla nelle notizie sopra bisogna solo liberarsi..anche perchè hanno poco a che fare con il mondo della curva e dello stadio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma questi ricottari ancora zitti stanno? Sveglia!!!


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

Questa sera prevedo un sacco di striscioni contro Balotelli, e 0 contro Galliani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questa sera prevedo un sacco di striscioni contro Balotelli, e 0 contro Galliani.



Perché Balotelli ? Che c'entra lui? Il vero colpevole è Galliani ... Lui ha fatto bene a tornare gli han dato la possibilità


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché Balotelli ? Che c'entra lui? Il vero colpevole è Galliani ... Lui ha fatto bene a tornare gli han dato la possibilità


Non c'entra niente infatti, ha fatto più che bene ad accettare il Milan. Ma magari la curva non vede l'ora di prendersela con qualcuno, e con Galliani sarebbe una mossa troppo intelligente.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Novembre 2015)

A "breve" potrebbero esserci novità in Curva, qualcuno è a conoscenza della cosa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Novembre 2015)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> A "breve" potrebbero esserci novità in Curva, qualcuno è a conoscenza della cosa?



A cosa ti riferisci? Spiegati meglio.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A cosa ti riferisci? Spiegati meglio.



Si parla di un gradito ritorno ma non vorrei sbilanciarmi in quanto mi è stato riferito. Per questo volevo sapere se qualcun altro ne era venuto a conoscenza.


----------



## fedcar89 (22 Novembre 2015)

son passati 10 anni....

Onore alla fossa dei leoni


----------



## odrik93 (21 Luglio 2016)

Hi,

I am very interested in Ultrá culture and especially in the Ultrá culture of Milan, since it is the club of my heart. I would like to know if these rumours are true that the FDL might give a comeback. However I've also heard that the capi of the Curva Sud are heavily involved in drug trafficking and that there was a fight between Curva Sud and Commandos Tigre. FDL and Brigate might only return because that would give them the chance to become a big player in this drug market. Is it true that all of these people have connections to some mafia bosses? 

I am very interested and concerned. Milan has been my love since my childhood and I'd be very sad if all of this would be true since all the time I thought that Milan Ultrá are only known for their great choreography.

I got these infos from several italian news articles, for example ilfattoquotidiano

My italian is good but not that perfect to write a good post about it here. You can answer in italian or english if you want.

Kind regards from Austria


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

Ma è vero che durante il minuto di silenzio hanno cantato "O Vesuvio lavali col fuoco"?


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (1 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi sono l'unico che pensa che la Sud sia in grande spolvero in questo inizio di stagione? Ottime prestazioni vocali e sostegno incondizionato verso la squadra... Penso che, almeno a San Siro, abbiamo contribuito all'ottima posizione in classifica dopo 11... Si sta creando un ottimo ambiente a San Siro!!


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono l'unico che pensa che la Sud sia in grande spolvero in questo inizio di stagione? Ottime prestazioni vocali e sostegno incondizionato verso la squadra... Penso che, almeno a San Siro, abbiamo contribuito all'ottima posizione in classifica dopo 11... Si sta creando un ottimo ambiente a San Siro!!



Anche da fuori si vede un'aria diversa, domenica scorsa negli ultimi minuti il pubblico ha incitato e sostenuto la squadra nella difficoltà, col feeling ritrovato San Siro potrebbe essere un valore aggiunto.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (1 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche da fuori si vede un'aria diversa, domenica scorsa negli ultimi minuti il pubblico ha incitato e sostenuto la squadra nella difficoltà, col feeling ritrovato San Siro potrebbe essere un valore aggiunto.



Bene sono contento che dall'esterno emerga questo. San Siro deve diventare l'arma vincente di questo Milan. Gli oggettivi limiti tecnici della rosa devono essere compensati da grinta e corsa, e noi della curva, e in generale quelli che seguono il Milan allo stadio, dobbiamo trascinare i ragazzi anche quando mancano le energie. ..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (1 Novembre 2016)

La Sud deve tornare a essere uno spettacolo nello spettacolo.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (1 Novembre 2016)

Per coriusitá: c'è qualcuno in questo forum che frequenta la Sud?


----------



## ultràinside (10 Luglio 2017)

E si, dopo avere letto tutta la discussione seppur datata,volevo dire anche la mia,con la premessa che ognuno può essere tifoso di questa maglia come meglio crede.
Però è anche doveroso da parte mia, criticare alcuni commenti, perché secondo me sono frutto di ignoranza intesa come NON conoscere il mondo ultrà, quello vero e puro.
Violenti, ignoranti delinquenti... ci sono in curva ? Si, ci sono!
Ho frequentato la Sud per 23 anni comprese trasferte. Per me è stato un periodo splendido della mia vita, e quanto mi manca!
Ho conosciuto e fatto amicizia con persone splendide, di molte regioni diverse che con me, avevano una sola cosa in comune, la più importante : il Milan nel Cuore sempre e comunque! Parlo del 95% di quelli che sono veramente Ultrà .
Mi fermo qui...
FORZA MILAN AVANTI ULTRÀ


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Agosto 2017)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Per coriusitá: c'è qualcuno in questo forum che frequenta la Sud?



Io.


----------



## ultràinside (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io.


eheh , ti aspettavo 
Quando avrai belle esperienze, di curva, trasferte, e di tutto ciò che riguarda la Sud, sto vecchio cuore ultrà , avrà il piacere di leggerti e confrontarsi 
Avanti ultras !


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> eheh , ti aspettavo
> Quando avrai belle esperienze, di curva, trasferte, e di tutto ciò che riguarda la Sud, sto vecchio cuore ultrà , avrà il piacere di leggerti e confrontarsi
> Avanti ultras !



Sonoo abbonato in sud da tantissimi anni e ho fatto varie trasferte. Quest'anno che finalmente posso viaggiare da solo ho intenzione di fare più trasferte possibili. Amo la vita da curva.


----------



## ultràinside (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sonoo abbonato in sud da tantissimi anni e ho fatto varie trasferte. Quest'anno che finalmente posso viaggiare da solo ho intenzione di fare più trasferte possibili. Amo la vita da curva.


Bene bene, approffiterò di te 
Pensa, sono ormai 12 anni che vivo in Sardegna, da allora mai più in curva...
Era il 2005, e dopo un mese, usci la notizia dello scioglimento della Fossa...
In questi anni, mi è sembrata o perlomeno, recepivo, un decadimento nel tifo in curva, che mi dici ?
Sei riuscito ad andare in Macedonia?


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Bene bene, approffiterò di te
> Pensa, sono ormai 12 anni che vivo in Sardegna, da allora mai più in curva...
> Era il 2005, e dopo un mese, usci la notizia dello scioglimento della Fossa...
> In questi anni, mi è sembrata o perlomeno, recepivo, un decadimento nel tifo in curva, che mi dici ?
> Sei riuscito ad andare in Macedonia?



Sicuramente. la fossa non so bene per quale motivo ha deciso di chiudere i battenti, forse per lem leggi e repressioni ma mi sembra ci siano dietro questioni di marketing ecc.. i capi attuali della curva, da quello che si legge, su internet, sono persone abbastanza malfamate. Io non so la verità però. A me interessa andare in curva, cantare, bermi qualche pinta e incitare il mio milan.
Quest'anno mi sto organizzando con le trasferte e vorrei farne molte


----------



## ultràinside (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. la fossa non so bene per quale motivo ha deciso di chiudere i battenti, forse per lem leggi e repressioni ma mi sembra ci siano dietro questioni di marketing ecc.. i capi attuali della curva, da quello che si legge, su internet, sono persone abbastanza malfamate. Io non so la verità però. A me interessa andare in curva, cantare, bermi qualche pinta e incitare il mio milan.
> Quest'anno mi sto organizzando con le trasferte e vorrei farne molte



Si, più o meno ho le tue stesse info riguardo lo scioglimento....
In qualche altro post, ho letto che hai una ragazza e fortunatamente rossonera ... per le trasferte ti organizzi con lei o vai con la curva ?
Io, andavo in trasferta sempre con la Sud, ho avuto la fortuna di vedere anche le finali di Barcellona e Vienna...
In Italia invece, se escludo Sicilia e Sardegna, l ho girata tutta. Bei tempi 
Ti leggo spesso e vedo vera passione da parte tua, verso i nostri colori, bravo.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Si, più o meno ho le tue stesse info riguardo lo scioglimento....
> In qualche altro post, ho letto che hai una ragazza e fortunatamente rossonera ... per le trasferte ti organizzi con lei o vai con la curva ?
> Io, andavo in trasferta sempre con la Sud, ho avuto la fortuna di vedere anche le finali di Barcellona e Vienna...
> In Italia invece, se escludo Sicilia e Sardegna, l ho girata tutta. Bei tempi
> Ti leggo spesso e vedo vera passione da parte tua, verso i nostri colori, bravo.



Quest'anno in europa sicuramente vado con lei.. magari riesco a visitare le città ecc..

Comunque io sono innamoratom del calcio, sin da bambino è stat la mia ossessione. Ho sempre saputo tutto di tutti i campionati e di ogni squadra.
I miei genitori dicevano che se ci fosse stato un chi vuol essere milionrio solo con domande calcistiche erano sicuri che avrei vinto un milione.. il calciooè una droga per me ed il milan, bhe-... sono felice di aver trovato questo forum perchè fialmente posso confrontarmi con milanisti sfegatati come me... i miei 1100 messaggi in 3 settimane diconto tutto ahha


----------



## ultràinside (26 Agosto 2017)

A no, a livello conoscenza calcistica, stai sopra !
Per me esistono solo 2 colori, del resto mi frega zero 
Ora aspetterò tue news, riguardo la curva e le tue esperienze europee...


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Nella sede della curva sud sono aperte le iscrizioni per le trasferte di Roma e Vienna.
IN ITALIA MILAN
IN EUROPA MILAN
OVUNQUE MILAN
PER SEMPRE ROSSONER


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

ragzzi io ero in curva sia contro l'udinese che ieri sera e guardando le repliche dei match su sky stamattina mi è venuta l'impessione che in curva fossero in pochissimi a cantare mentre in realtaà non mi semrvava affato cosi.. solomio gho avuto questa impressione? LMagari è un problema dell audio di sky..


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> A no, a livello conoscenza calcistica, stai sopra !
> Per me esistono solo 2 colori, del resto mi frega zero
> Ora aspetterò tue news, riguardo la curva e le tue esperienze europee...



Ero a Vienna giovedì


----------



## ultràinside (21 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ero a Vienna giovedì


ahah , avevo intuito 
Racconta dai... 
Io non ho sky , ma riguardo al sonoro dei tifosi, quando rivedo gli highligts in youtube , il sonoro dei vari video cambia notevolmente, in alcuni è basso, in altri sono alti... credo siano magie delle regie... azz ho fatto pure rima


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ragzzi io ero in curva sia contro l'udinese che ieri sera e guardando le repliche dei match su sky stamattina mi è venuta l'impessione che in curva fossero in pochissimi a cantare mentre in realtaà non mi semrvava affato cosi.. solomio gho avuto questa impressione? LMagari è un problema dell audio di sky..



Da quanto so io l'audio del campo è abbassato rispetto al reale per non creare problemi a chi sta a casa con il sonoro dei telecronisti. Ma magari mi sbaglio


----------



## ultràinside (21 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Da quanto so io l'audio del campo è abbassato rispetto al reale per non creare problemi a chi sta a casa con il sonoro dei telecronisti. Ma magari mi sbaglio



Si si, dici una cosa corretta.

Nei video di youtube, li guardo l audio in inglese, spagnolo, turco etc. ci sono differenze abissali sull audio ad es. dei gol, in alcuni sono boati, in altri sembra che esultano in 8 ... ovviamente parlo della stessa partita.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> ahah , avevo intuito
> Racconta dai...
> Io non ho sky , ma riguardo al sonoro dei tifosi, quando rivedo gli highligts in youtube , il sonoro dei vari video cambia notevolmente, in alcuni è basso, in altri sono alti... credo siano magie delle regie... azz ho fatto pure rima




Trasferta bellissima, eravamo in veramente tanti.. l'unica pecca sono stati il clima che faceva un freddo assurdo e che eravamo in alto e si vedva poco.. ma la birra era veramente buona e con varie fette di strudel e torta sacher il freddo passava


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Da quanto so io l'audio del campo è abbassato rispetto al reale per non creare problemi a chi sta a casa con il sonoro dei telecronisti. Ma magari mi sbaglio



Boh, mi sembra che in curva cantiamo in tanti.. eppure riguardando il match su sky pareva che fossimo in 2 in curva


----------



## ultràinside (22 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Trasferta bellissima, eravamo in veramente tanti.. l'unica pecca sono stati il clima che faceva un freddo assurdo e che eravamo in alto e si vedva poco.. ma la birra era veramente buona e con varie fette di strudel e torta sacher il freddo passava



insomma, ti sei divertito 
Non sapevo come inquadrarla come trasferta, tra loro e i romanisti c erano stati scontri e anche recentemente, ma non ricordo contro chi.
Bene cosi allora 
Pensi di fare Fiume o Atene?


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> insomma, ti sei divertito
> Non sapevo come inquadrarla come trasferta, tra loro e i romanisti c erano stati scontri e anche recentemente, ma non ricordo contro chi.
> Bene cosi allora
> Pensi di fare Fiume o Atene?



Fiume sicuro, Atene adesso sento i leader della curva cosa mi dicono. Io sono già stato in scontri sia con i nostri ultras che con quelli del brescia(che è mia seconda squadra) pertanto sono abituato a certe cose, ma ad Atene ci vanno giù duro e sto valutando


----------



## ultràinside (22 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Fiume sicuro, Atene adesso sento i leader della curva cosa mi dicono. Io sono già stato in scontri sia con i nostri ultras che con quelli del brescia(che è mia seconda squadra) pertanto sono abituato a certe cose, ma ad Atene ci vanno giù duro e sto valutando



Dici bene, potrebbe essere una trasferta molto calda.
Valuta bene, o si va convinti, o meglio stare a casa 
Brescia?
Orgogliosi del gemellaggio !

Riguardo la Sud, hai comunque l impressione che ci sia più entusiasmo rispetto il recente passato ?


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Dici bene, potrebbe essere una trasferta molto calda.
> Valuta bene, o si va convinti, o meglio stare a casa
> Brescia?
> Orgogliosi del gemellaggio !
> ...



Assolutamente si, negli ultimi mesi sono rientrati i leader dopo vari anni anche se non so bene cosa sia successo


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Dici bene, potrebbe essere una trasferta molto calda.
> Valuta bene, o si va convinti, o meglio stare a casa
> Brescia?
> Orgogliosi del gemellaggio !
> ...



Io abito nell'estrema bassa brresciana, ma sono più vicino a cremona.
Io sono drogato di Milan da sempre ma tifo comunque la squadra della mia "città", appunto il brescia e cò mi è favorito anchedal gemellaggio tra le due tifoserie.

In generale andare in grecia non mi spaventa affatto, sono tutte esperienze di vita. Più che altro non so se la curva vuole con se anche i giovanissimi come me o in questa trasferta solo i più esperti..


----------



## ultràinside (22 Settembre 2017)

In generale andare in grecia non mi spaventa affatto, sono tutte esperienze di vita. Più che altro non so se la curva vuole con se anche i giovanissimi come me o in questa trasferta solo i più esperti..[/QUOTE]

La frase che ti avevo scritto, andare convinti o stare a casa, non era riferita a te in particolare, ma una frase che si dice sempre, quando ci si aspettano trasferte "calde". 
E me le ricordo bene, quando dovemmo ritornare a Roma o a Genova, dopo i bruttissimi fatti successi...
La Sud, è sempre andata in trasferta non per cercare scontri a tutti i costi, ma con la consapevolezza, di doversi difendere se attaccati, per fortuna gli episodi, quando andavo io, non furono moltissimi...
Invece, un esperienza che mi è mancata è stata proprio quella all' estero (escluse finali di Barcellona e Vienna) ma il lavoro non me lo permetteva.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2018)

vorrei dire a questi signori:visto quello che sta succedendo dopo il loro striscione pro fass mira e gattuso….e il comunicato anti leonardo...non è che potrebbero anche fare un comunicato tipo contro Messi? no per dire...


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

Forse e sottolineo forse finalmente ci sarà una divisione netta tra qualche frangia della curva sud e la dirigenza. I tifosi facciano i tifosi e i dirigenti i dirigenti. Basta accordi sottobanco in cambio di non si sa cosa.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## rivotto (11 Ottobre 2018)

Scusate avrei bisogno di una info: al Derby farò la mia prima "trasferta" dopo decine e decine di presenze casalinghe (abbonamenti compresi). 
Vorrei sapere come funziona e come devo organizzarmi, per esempio se ingresso e uscita sono libere oppure di gruppo e più importante se il posto del biglietto ha una sua valenza oppure ognuno va dove gli pare (escluso in mezzo dove ci sono i gruppi organizzati).

Grazie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2019)

Questi buffoni non hanno niente da dire? A parte i ridicoli cori che fanno?


----------



## iceman. (31 Maggio 2019)

Non dicono nulla? Nessun comunicato? Niente? Bene.


----------



## sbrodola (10 Giugno 2019)

Ma della puntata di Report del 3 Giugno sugli Ultras non ne parla nessuno?
Bell'ambientino le curve


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Ottobre 2019)

mi raccomando ragazzi piano con la contestazione che è un attimo beccarsi il daspo eh  


VERMI


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2021)

io vorrei sapere ad esempio dove c..sono i nostri ultras..

in 4 mesi abbiamo fatto ridere e buttato via tutto e nessuno dice nulla

tutte parlano di allenatori di livello noi di conferma a Pioli e loro nulla

nemmeno lo scudetto ai rivali ha smosso minimamente la curva...ma che razza di tifosi siete? ma almeno le guardate le partite? ho dei dubbi

l'unica cosa che hanno fatto è dire a Donnarumma che potrebbe essere il nostro Totti che se io fossi un tifoso della Roma e sentissi un paragone del genere li querelerei..anzi chiedo io scusa a Totti..

quantomeno dalle prime notizie sembrava che Donnarumma avese pianto per le offese,,almeno sembrava che proprio tutto tutto non ce lo facevamo passare..invece poi si scopre che ha pianto si ma per la commozione delle belle parole 

persino nel comunicato sulla superlega sono rimasti con il piede in 2 scarpe...se sei contro fallo in modo serio come i tifosi inglesi..se sei a favore dillo in maniera chiara...sennò taci...sono riusciti a fare la quarta via...

questi ringhiavano solo contro Galliani le ultime stagioni poi si sono sgonfiati totalmente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2327624 ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere ad esempio dove c..sono i nostri ultras..
> 
> in 4 mesi abbiamo fatto ridere e buttato via tutto e nessuno dice nulla
> 
> ...



oddio fa che non sia vero..............................


----------



## Milanlove (3 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2327624 ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere ad esempio dove c..sono i nostri ultras..
> 
> in 4 mesi abbiamo fatto ridere e buttato via tutto e nessuno dice nulla
> 
> ...



Che poi che senso ha citare Totti quando il tuo club ha avuto gente come rivera, baresi, maldini, costacurta e così via. Già che c'erano potevano citare Bergomi, Facchetti, Zenga, Del Piero, Scirea...

Non conoscono neanche la storia del Milan?


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2327624 ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere ad esempio dove c..sono i nostri ultras..
> 
> in 4 mesi abbiamo fatto ridere e buttato via tutto e nessuno dice nulla
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto, peccato che non abbiamo una curva dal 2005.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2022)

Boh… ma anche questi che ci stanno a fare, manco una parola su questa situazione assurda? Mah…


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boh… ma anche questi che ci stanno a fare, manco una parola su questa situazione assurda? Mah…


Ma te hai capito che in realtà questa percezione di “situazione assurda” esiste solo su internet ?
Anzi a dire il vero sono in piccoli posti su internet, io ho a che fare ogni giorno con centinaia di tifosi del Milan per lavoro e al di là di una preoccupazione legittima ( l ho pure io ) non c’è nient’altro.

Il Mondo Milan non è quello dipinto sui social o in piccole sacche di tifo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma te hai capito che in realtà questa percezione di “situazione assurda” esiste solo su internet ?
> Anzi a dire il vero sono in piccoli posti su internet, io ho a che fare ogni giorno con centinaia di tifosi del Milan per lavoro e al di là di una preoccupazione legittima ( l ho pure io ) non c’è nient’altro.
> 
> Il Mondo Milan non è quello dipinto sui social o in piccole sacche di tifo.


Allora noi non siamo mondo Milan… direi discorso alquanto qualunquista e pleonastico il tuo… nell’ambito filosocietario ci sono due indirizzi preferenziali:
1) negazionista: non ci sono problemi, la situazione è normale, è tutta invenzione dei giornali e delle “piccole sacche di tifo”.
2) accusatorio: a morte il tifoso dissidente, quello che afferma di essere scontento di Redpill, Gazza glabra e Idiott.
Detto simpaticamente, si intende…
A me francamente una situazione di questo tipo, di stallo totale infastidisce, non la reputo una condizione plausibile e tollerabile al 23 di giugno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma te hai capito che in realtà questa percezione di “situazione assurda” esiste solo su internet ?
> Anzi a dire il vero sono in piccoli posti su internet, io ho a che fare ogni giorno con centinaia di tifosi del Milan per lavoro e al di là di una preoccupazione legittima ( l ho pure io ) non c’è nient’altro.
> 
> Il Mondo Milan non è quello dipinto sui social o in piccole sacche di tifo.


semplicemente perchè il 90% dei tifosi non sa nemmeno che maldini deve rinnovare o cosa voglia dire.
inutile cercare di nascondere che la situazione sia assurda, non stai mica parlando con dei tifosi saltuari della domenica dai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> semplicemente perchè il 90% dei tifosi non sa nemmeno che maldini deve rinnovare o cosa voglia dire.
> inutile cercare di nascondere che la situazione sia assurda, non stai mica parlando con dei tifosi saltuari della domenica dai.


oramai si tratta di poco e la questione sarà archiviata. 

Comunque era un discorso per far capire che il 90% dei tifosi del Milan stanno vivendo tutto con serenità. E internet che come ogni cosa esaspera.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oramai si tratta di poco e la questione sarà archiviata.
> 
> Comunque era un discorso per far capire che il 90% dei tifosi del Milan stanno vivendo tutto con serenità. E internet che come ogni cosa esaspera.



Internet esaspera, ma tolti i soliti casi patologici, è anche l'unico posto dove si riesce ad avere un panorama del pensiero della gente e si leggono opinioni e riflessioni interessanti, nel bene e nel male.

Non mi dire che siamo una setta di nevrotici, via.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oramai si tratta di poco e la questione sarà archiviata.
> 
> Comunque era un discorso per far capire che il 90% dei tifosi del Milan stanno vivendo tutto con serenità. E internet che come ogni cosa esaspera.


più che internet in questo caso direi la conoscenza o meno del fatto.
sarà archiviato tra poco, vediamo come, ma non rimane un bel biglietto da visita.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

menomale c'è internet...se aspettiamo quelli della curva...

a quelli va sempre tutto bene...il loro problema era Galliani..li allora c'erano contestazioni continue,striscioni,ecc

addirittura entravano anche nel dettaglio come con l'acquisto Matri

andato via Galliani va bene tutto..nel frattempo sono cambiati proprietari,AD,dirigenti,ecc ma va tutto bene,,o meglio sono neutri su tutto (hanno solo abbaiato un pò su Donnarumma ma perchè oggettivamente ne stava parlando tutto il mondo)

che poi con Galliani il tutto si è rotto di colpo quindi dubito fossero motivi prettamente calcistici...diciamo che hanno trovato uno peggio di loro probabilmente

un pò come quando un clan della camorra ne trova uno piu forte...


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque era un discorso per far capire che il 90% dei tifosi del Milan stanno vivendo tutto con serenità. E internet che come ogni cosa esaspera.


Ma chi, i vecchi con la pensione minima e che non hanno un euro per la Gazzetta? I vucumprà con la maglia di Ronaldinho? Qualunque milanista conosca, di tutte le età, si pone le stesse domande. Al solito, una realtà tutta tua, plasmata a piacere per difendere l indifendibile.

Vivono talmente tutti tutto con serenità che escono articoli ogni ora. Speculazione giornalistica, certo, che altrettanto certamente non si fa con "i tifosi dell'internette" ma con quelli che comprano i giornali. Però vabè, magari io vivo nel metaverso


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma te hai capito che in realtà questa percezione di “situazione assurda” esiste solo su internet ?
> Anzi a dire il vero sono in piccoli posti su internet, io ho a che fare ogni giorno con centinaia di tifosi del Milan per lavoro e al di là di una preoccupazione legittima ( l ho pure io ) non c’è nient’altro.
> 
> Il Mondo Milan non è quello dipinto sui social o in piccole sacche di tifo.



ragioniamo con il sorriso insieme?

elliot vende a red bird 
Rifiuta altre offerte perché vuole garantire crescita 
Arriva cardinale e rassicura sulla guida tecnica e dalla sala trofei - CL - dice che vuole riportare il Milan ad essere più competitivo 
Nota a margine abbiamo appena vinto il 19 scudetto 
Maldini spala letame su Elliot e dice pubblicamente che se la squadra non farà step in avanti - leggiamo tutti investimenti - allora il lavoro non avrà senso e sottolinea LUI che sia strano non avere un contratto e operare per il Milan del futuro 

ecco, l’ufficialità é qui

a tutti sono parsi evidenti i segnali verso Sanches, Botman, Origi e l’acquisto di Adli

ora tu scrivi che é tutto normale 

allora immagino che Maldini e staff rinnoveranno prima della scadenza e arriveranno gli uomini in grado di far fare uno step europeo al Milan, quello che Maldini ha sempre chiesto 
Un centrocampista di livello europeo 
Un centrale di difesa
Un trequartista perché Diaz ha fallito 
Un’ala destra perché il livello del ruolo é basso
Un ricambio per Teo perché Ballo ha fallito 

servono giocatori di livello prima che inizi la stagione.

dici che é tutto normale? Arriveranno con lo schiocco delle dita allora. Ottimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma chi, i vecchi con la pensione minima e che non hanno un euro per la Gazzetta? I vucumprà con la maglia di Ronaldinho? Qualunque milanista conosca, di tutte le età, si pone le stesse domande. Al solito, una realtà tutta tua, plasmata a piacere per difendere l indifendibile.
> 
> Vivono talmente tutti tutto con serenità che escono articoli ogni ora. Speculazione giornalistica, certo, che altrettanto certamente non si fa con "i tifosi dell'internette" ma con quelli che comprano i giornali. Però vabè, magari io vivo nel metaverso



E' la realtà di tutti quelli che lavorano per il Milan , "va sempre tutto bene"  
Poi non capisco perchè le persone che incontrano o quelle che leggono nelle varie chat social sarebbero sempre la "maggioranza dei milanisti".
Ma chi l'ha detto ? E' stato fatto un censimento per caso ?
Anzi,per me quelli sono proprio la minoranza,tutta gente a cui del Milan interessa solamente il brand e 0 di tutto quello che gli ruota attorno.

Probabilmente tutta gente che in questi anni luridi e lerci avrà anche fatto finta di essere milanista.


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> menomale c'è internet...se aspettiamo quelli della curva...
> 
> a quelli va sempre tutto bene...il loro problema era Galliani..li allora c'erano contestazioni continue,striscioni,ecc
> 
> ...


A un mese dalla vittoria di uno scudetto cosa pretendete che facciano? Forse un fanatico attaccato 24 ore su 24 appresso alle notizie, rumors, ipotesi, fake news ecc.. può vivere di sbalzi di umore repentini e isterismo del momento.

Il confronto con Galliani non è per me pertinente. Arriviamo da un secondo posto, scudetto (dopo 11 anni) l'anno dopo, ritorno in champions league dopo 7 anni, squadra giovane e progetto che guarda al futuro. Con Galliani si navigava a vista, senza meta in un mare di melma. 
Non bisogna far parte del partito del "va tutto bene" per riconoscere che la situazione è decisamente diversa. Forse la differenza con quei tempi andati è che il tifoso è sempre più impaziente. Ma i fatti, più delle parole, daranno le risposte che cerchiamo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> ragioniamo con il sorriso insieme?
> 
> elliot vende a red bird
> Rifiuta altre offerte perché vuole garantire crescita
> ...


veramente maldini ha parlato di 3 acquisti, la lista dei desideri che hai stilato manco quando eravamo "so reach" è stata esaudita


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' la realtà di tutti quelli che lavorano per il Milan , "va sempre tutto bene"
> Poi non capisco perchè le persone che incontrano o quelle che leggono nelle varie chat social sarebbero sempre la "maggioranza dei milanisti".
> Ma chi l'ha detto ? E' stato fatto un censimento per caso ?
> Anzi,per me quelli sono proprio la minoranza,tutta gente a cui del Milan interessa solamente il brand e 0 di tutto quello che gli ruota attorno.
> ...


Certe volte è davvero inconcepibile. Ok che si ha un ruolo e non si può dire ciò che è effettivamente è. Ma nemmeno puoi ribaltare la realtà come se nulla fosse. Boh, io rimango senza parole.


----------



## sunburn (23 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più che internet in questo caso direi la conoscenza o meno del fatto.
> sarà archiviato tra poco, vediamo come, ma non rimane un bel biglietto da visita.


Esatto. Io non sono né preoccupato né in ansia perché dal primo luglio sicuramente avremo dei dirigenti e successivamente si faranno degli acquisti, ma se siamo l’unico club di vertice a non sapere chi saranno i dirigenti dal primo luglio vuol dire che la situazione non è la norma.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> veramente maldini ha parlato di 3 acquisti, la lista dei desideri che hai stilato manco quando eravamo "so reach" è stata esaudita


Non sono desiderata ma rilievi tecnici evidenti 
3 acquisti? 
allora centrale di centrocampo - viste la partenza di Kessie e dando per scontato l’impiego di Pobega
Centrale di difesa 
Trequartista che sappia giocare in più posizioni 

andiamo a giocare tutte le competizioni senza un esterno destro alto di livello 
Senza un cambio serio per Teo - a meno di usare Florenzi per quello e relegare Bello quando Ballo a portaborracce 
Senza un secondo portiere affidabile - Tata non é di livello per quanto mostrato 

a me preoccupa solo la squadra 
Per metterla in campo bene serve tempo e non puoi dare i pezzi del puzzle a Pioli dopo una giornata di campionato 

non ci devono essere alibi
Abbiamo tempo, denaro e conti in ordine 
Premi vittoria ed entusiasmo 

3 acquisti? Va bene. 3 che facciano salire il livello allora 

Sanches
Centrale mancino abile nel gioco aereo alias Botman
CDK

quanto scommettere?!?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

La curva degli inutili. Una curva più inutile di questa non esiste. Ci sono evidentemente interessi economici dietro se questi non aprono bocca di fronte a una situazione del genere.


----------



## Rickrossonero (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La curva degli inutili. Una curva più inutile di questa non esiste. Ci sono evidentemente interessi economici dietro se questi non aprono bocca di fronte a una situazione del genere.


Non hanno aperto bocca l'anno scorso,vi aspettate aprano bocca quest'anno dopo lo scudetto.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La curva degli inutili. Una curva più inutile di questa non esiste. Ci sono evidentemente interessi economici dietro se questi non aprono bocca di fronte a una situazione del genere.


saranno a Monza da ''c'è solo un presidente''. Li il mercato si fa


----------



## Zenos (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La curva degli inutili. Una curva più inutile di questa non esiste. Ci sono evidentemente interessi economici dietro se questi non aprono bocca di fronte a una situazione del genere.


Questi erano quelli che prendevano a schiaffi i ragazzetti. Messi lì a libro paga da qualcuno per pilotare ogni iniziativa.


----------



## Giek (23 Luglio 2022)

Ignobili.
Oppure adesso la curva è frequentata solo da esperti di bilanci e economia aziendale.
Ma non credo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Sono sempre stati una NON curva a libro paga del Boss.
Davvero vi aspettate qualcosa da questi ?


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Bellissimo notare che abbiano scritto tutte persone che non sono evidentemente mai stati in curva e che chiaramente non sanno nulla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bellissimo notare che abbiano scritto tutte persone che non sono evidentemente mai stati in curva e che chiaramente non sanno nulla



Ci sono stato più e più volte.
Ma capisco il tuo messaggio,colpa mia se nel messaggio precedente non ho lasciato alcuna parola di riconoscimento : curva di DELINQUENTI.

Ora l'incomprensione dovrebbe essere risolta


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono stato più e più volte.
> Ma capisco il tuo messaggio,colpa mia se nel messaggio precedente non ho lasciato alcuna parola di riconoscimento : curva di DELINQUENTI.
> 
> Ora l'incomprensione dovrebbe essere risolta


Penso tu abbia frequentato molto molto male! Ci vediamo il 13 per Milan Udinese e ti presento tantissimi bravi ragazzi che si fanno un mazzo incredibile, tutti della sud.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bellissimo notare che abbiano scritto tutte persone che non sono evidentemente mai stati in curva e che chiaramente non sanno nulla


io non metto in dubbio che ci sia gente appassionata e anche per bene (vedi quando accompagnano i ragazzi al derby, uno spettacolo puro) 
però i fatti dicono che le meldacce neroazzurre fanno striscioni per qualsiasi scorreggia (skriniar), da noi non si vede nulla..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Penso tu abbia frequentato molto molto male! Ci vediamo il 13 per Milan Udinese e ti presento tantissimi bravi ragazzi che si fanno un mazzo incredibile, tutti della sud.



Dici che sono stato sfortunato ?
Eppure più volte mi è capitato di assistere ad episodi discutibili e tutti verso persone che,per un motivo o per un altro,non potevano difendersi. E non parlo di baruffe verso altre tifoserie eh,ma tra milanisti stessi.
Ovviamente non saranno tutti così,ma anche un singolo verme,se non isolato,farà marcire l'intera mela.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bellissimo notare che abbiano scritto tutte persone che non sono evidentemente mai stati in curva e che chiaramente non sanno nulla





fossa dei Leoni


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Luglio 2022)

Quando la Fossa era l’anima si San Siro e il riferimento di tutte le tifoserie
Non accetto lezioni


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Luglio 2022)

Curva a libro paga da almeno 35 anni.
Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Giek (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Penso tu abbia frequentato molto molto male! Ci vediamo il 13 per Milan Udinese e ti presento tantissimi bravi ragazzi che si fanno un mazzo incredibile, tutti della sud.


Senza polemica alcuna, ti faccio qualche domanda. Cosa pensa la Curva di questo squallore di mercato? Perché non fa sentire la sua voce? Perché non chiede a questi usurai della proprietà quali sono i piani sul Milan? Da vincitori dello Scudetto ci si aspetta ben altro, Maldini ha parlato chiaramente. Servono tre colpi. Per adesso il nulla totale.


----------



## Baba (23 Luglio 2022)

Nessuno vi vieta di andare davanti a Casa Milan a protestare. Troppo facile pretendere che faccia qualcosa la curva.
Inoltre mi sembra un po’ esagerato iniziare ad esprimere in pubblico dei malcontenti dopo 2 mesi che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto nei quali non abbiamo venduto nessuna pedina importante. Non dico che bisogna essere contenti di un mercato che fino ad ora è nullo, ma organizzare proteste ad oggi mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## diavolo (23 Luglio 2022)

Io non sono un curvaiolo anche se ho molti amici che la frequentano. Pure io vorrei che mettessero alle strette la proprietà come fanno da altre parti ma non possiamo nemmeno pretendere che debbano essere il "braccio armato" del tifo milanista, dato che sono loro a rischiare i daspo, denunce e quant'altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nessuno vi vieta di andare davanti a Casa Milan a protestare. Troppo facile pretendere che faccia qualcosa la curva.
> Inoltre mi sembra un po’ esagerato iniziare ad esprimere in pubblico dei malcontenti dopo 2 mesi che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto nei quali non abbiamo venduto nessuna pedina importante. Non dico che bisogna essere contenti di un mercato che fino ad ora è nullo, *ma organizzare proteste ad oggi mi sembra esagerato.*



Questo perchè 10 anni di nullo cosmico ci hanno reso dei mediocri,delle macchiette.


----------



## Marco T. (23 Luglio 2022)

In Curva purtroppo oggi c’è troppa gente delinquente. Il loro scopo non è la passione per il Milan, ma fare soldi. Certo ci saranno anche ragazzi bravi che si fanno un matto per il Milsn, ma questi non contano un ***** nelle dinamiche di curva. Purtroppo La Sud e finita con la fine della gloriosa, inarrivabile e inimitabile Fossa dei Leoni!!!!!!
hic sunt leones 
Questo era tifo e curva rossonera, una curva invidiata e rispettata in tutto il Mondo! Là Sud oggi ? Come la Nord o la curva gobba ? Lasciamo stare che è meglio


----------



## Marco T. (23 Luglio 2022)

hic sunt leones - Fossa dei Leoni il mito non morirà mai!


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Senza polemica alcuna, ti faccio qualche domanda. Cosa pensa la Curva di questo squallore di mercato? Perché non fa sentire la sua voce? Perché non chiede a questi usurai della proprietà quali sono i piani sul Milan? Da vincitori dello Scudetto ci si aspetta ben altro, Maldini ha parlato chiaramente. Servono tre colpi. Per adesso il nulla totale.


Semplicemente perché nella sud ci sono tifosi veri e stop. Gente che sostiene la squadra anche quando si perde e anche nei momenti più difficili e che dopo la fine della fossa dei Leoni a differenza delle castronerie scritte da qualcuno qua sopra non ha più nessun interesse economico o politico. Fanno striscioni (ricorderete contro il turco) soprattutto per questioni di campo ma in generale solo per questioni abbastanza gravi. Questo mercato abbastanza triste non è ritenuto un motivo così grave da protestare già ora ma vedrete che se sul campo dovessimo andar male allora lo faranno. Comunque io sto nella sud e l'abbonamento me lo son pagato coi miei soldi bonificati direttamente alla società. Sta roba del "pagati dal Milan per non protestare" o peggio "abbonamenti regalati"... a me fa veramente inca..are.


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2022)

Sono il primo critico del mercato e lo potete leggere in ogni mio post… ma che dovremmo contestare? Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e la squadra è la stessa (più o meno). Avessimo venduto Leao ok…


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono il primo critico del mercato e lo potete leggere in ogni mio post… ma che dovremmo contestare? Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e la squadra è la stessa (più o meno). Avessimo venduto Leao ok…


se per voi la squadra è completa ok, non protestate, questione di gusti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Io non sono un curvaiolo anche se ho molti amici che la frequentano. Pure io vorrei che mettessero alle strette la proprietà come fanno da altre parti ma non possiamo nemmeno pretendere che debbano essere il "braccio armato" del tifo milanista, dato che sono loro a rischiare i daspo, denunce e quant'altro.


Va bene ma in modo civile, mica si chiede di andare col forcone… anche già cominciare a mettere qualche striscione sotto la sede… magari palesando il malcontento contro Elliot, Cardinale e una situazione a livello di proprietà poco trasparente. Criticare le scarse ambizioni da parte della proprietà in maniera civile… sembra che vada tutto bene, boh…


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se per voi la squadra è completa ok, non protestate, questione di gusti.


Completa per? Lo scudetto non lo vinciamo neanche con botman sanches e cdk e in Champions ci arriviamo anche senza di loro. Io manifesto qua sopra il mio malumore per la campagna acquisti inesistente, ma dopo 11 anni di nulla, sarebbe proprio assurda una contestazione nell’anno dello scudetto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Completa per? Lo scudetto non lo vinciamo neanche con botman sanches e cdk e in Champions ci arriviamo anche senza di loro. Io manifesto qua sopra il mio malumore per la campagna acquisti inesistente, ma dopo 11 anni di nulla, sarebbe proprio assurda una contestazione nell’anno dello scudetto



Completa per aprire un ciclo.
Lo scudetto potrebbe anche arrivare facendo uno sforzo (acquistando 3 giocatori nei nostri 3 ruoli chiave),ma evidentement questo sforzo non lo vogliono fare.

Quando dici che nell'anno dello scudetto blablabla...sei stato anche tu comprato con lo scudettino.
E questo sarà l'alibi perfetto per i prossimi anni.

"eeeeh ma cosa volete di più,abbiamo vinto lo scudetto 4 anni fa"


----------



## Ambrole (23 Luglio 2022)

Certo che vi fate dei viaggi assurdi....pagati per non protestare


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2022)

Questi dovrebbero mettere a ferro e fuoco Milanello per il mercato fiacco, dopo uno scudetto. Nel caso non lo facessero sarebbero dei venduti. Dovrebbero rovinare l’ambiente perfetto che si è creato perché l’Inter e la Juve “compranohihh” e noi prendiamo aramu.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questi dovrebbero mettere a ferro e fuoco Milanello per il mercato fiacco, dopo uno scudetto. Nel caso non lo facessero sarebbero dei venduti. Dovrebbero rovinare l’ambiente perfetto che si è creato perché l’Inter e la Juve “compranohihh” e noi prendiamo aramu.


Però chessó, uno striscione del tipo "Gerry where are you" non sarebbe nulla di tragico...più che sul mercato l'eventuale protesta dovrebbe concentrarsi su una proprietà che non si sa cosa stia facendo col Milan.

Ma non mi aspetto niente, é giusto un pourparler. Aspettarsi qualcosa da chi si alza costantemente alle 4 di pomeriggio dopo notti movimentate sarebbe troppo, e mi fermo qui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Però chessó, uno striscione del tipo "Gerry where are you" non sarebbe nulla di tragico...più che sul mercato l'eventuale protesta dovrebbe concentrarsi su una proprietà che non si sa cosa stia facendo col Milan.
> 
> Ma non mi aspetto niente, é giusto un pourparler. Aspettarsi qualcosa da chi si alza costantemente alle 4 di pomeriggio dopo notti movimentate sarebbe troppo, e mi fermo qui.


Hai voglia a spiegarlo… ti saltano addosso e ti dicono: “Macché pretendi? Messi e Ronaldoh?!“


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Certo che vi fate dei viaggi assurdi....pagati per non protestare



Si vede che non ricordi i tempi d'oro con il nostro "ragioniere"...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Però chessó, uno striscione del tipo "Gerry where are you" non sarebbe nulla di tragico...più che sul mercato l'eventuale protesta dovrebbe concentrarsi su una proprietà che non si sa cosa stia facendo col Milan.
> 
> Ma non mi aspetto niente, é giusto un pourparler. Aspettarsi qualcosa da chi si alza costantemente alle 4 di pomeriggio dopo notti movimentate sarebbe troppo, e mi fermo qui.


Al massimo te la potresti prendere con Elliott. Gerry non è proprietario di nulla, non si è concluso ancora nulla.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai voglia a spiegarlo… ti saltano addosso e ti dicono: “Macché pretendi? Messi e Ronaldoh?!“


Ironia a parte, se io e te andassimo con un megafono sotto Casa Milan, arriverebbe nel giro di un'ora sta gentaglia con gli occhi di fuori a prenderci a schiaffi . Per rispondere a chi dice "e allora vacci tu!!"...si certo, a farmi picchiare mentre mi dicono che siamo campioni d'Italia...


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al massimo te la potresti prendere con Elliott. Gerry non è proprietario di nulla, non si è concluso ancora nulla.


Ma a chi dovrebbe interessare se non a Gerry? Dai, sai bene che l'alibi della terza sessione di mercato di fila a 0 euro sarà la cessione societaria...il tutto facendo finta che Gerry non sia un prestanome


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ironia a parte, se io e te andassimo con un megafono sotto Casa Milan, arriverebbe nel giro di un'ora sta gentaglia con gli occhi di fuori a prenderci a schiaffi . Per rispondere a chi dice "e allora vacci tu!!"...si certo, a farmi picchiare mentre mi dicono che siamo campioni d'Italia...


Esatto… noi siamo gli “occasionali”, figurati se ti lasciano protestare.


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si vede che non ricordi i tempi d'oro con il nostro "ragioniere"...


Eh ok però ci si deve decidere (e non dico solo a te eh, è un discorso generale).
Per molti quando c'era la fossa (chiaramente politicizzata e comprata) era tutto un capolavoro "hic sunt leones" ecc. ecc.
Ora al contrario che a parte credo massimo 20 persone un po' ancora della vecchia guardia e che ragionano in maniera tutta loro "eh ma non protestano mai"...
Coerenza morta da un pezzo e addirittura si incita la curva a protestare ma se poi protestano gli stessi che li hanno incitati me li vedo già pronti a ergersi a capi di stato e a scrivere: così non si fa.
Troppo comodo.
La fossa (quella vera, praticamente un gruppo di amici) è finita direi più di 20 anni fa (avevo 17 anni ma frequento la sud da quando ne ho 16...). Quando sono iniziate le prime guerre interne la Fossa vera è finita e si è arrivati allo scioglimento e a... fischiare Maldini a Firenze...
Dopo tanti anni di buio, direi da circa 5 o 6 anni siamo tornati una curva seria. Gente che canta e ci mette l'anima e gente che si fa tantissime trasferte (e fidatevi non costa poco e non solo economicamente, ci vanno ore, viaggi ecc.).
Eppure ora che finalmente siamo una vera curva, urliamo e cantiamo più di chiunque persino in trasferta... ci si lamenta. Ve lo dico col cuore... venite a vedervi una partita in curva prima di parlar male della sud.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma a chi dovrebbe interessare se non a Gerry? Dai, sai bene che l'alibi della terza sessione di mercato di fila a 0 euro sarà la cessione societaria...il tutto facendo finta che Gerry non sia un prestanome


La posso pensare anche come te però ste accuse vanno dimostrate. Evitate ste robe sul web.


----------



## Devil man (23 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Completa per? Lo scudetto non lo vinciamo neanche con botman sanches e cdk e in Champions ci arriviamo anche senza di loro. Io manifesto qua sopra il mio malumore per la campagna acquisti inesistente, ma dopo 11 anni di nulla, sarebbe proprio assurda una contestazione nell’anno dello scudetto


E la proprietà fasulla punta proprio su questo per non muovere un centesimo di troppo..


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> In Curva purtroppo oggi c’è troppa gente delinquente. Il loro scopo non è la passione per il Milan, ma fare soldi. Certo ci saranno anche ragazzi bravi che si fanno un matto per il Milsn, ma questi non contano un ***** nelle dinamiche di curva. Purtroppo La Sud e finita con la fine della gloriosa, inarrivabile e inimitabile Fossa dei Leoni!!!!!!
> hic sunt leones
> Questo era tifo e curva rossonera, una curva invidiata e rispettata in tutto il Mondo! Là Sud oggi ? Come la Nord o la curva gobba ? Lasciamo stare che è meglio


La nord meglio della sud? Dio santo...
La curva dei gobbi manco esiste più... ma cosa stai dicendo??


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La posso pensare anche come te però ste accuse vanno dimostrate. Evitate ste robe sul web.


C'è una causa in corso da parte di Blue Skye, mi baso sulle loro accuse  penso che un neolaureato in giurisprudenza vincerebbe. Vediamo. Fine OT


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché nella sud ci sono tifosi veri e stop. Gente che sostiene la squadra anche quando si perde e anche nei momenti più difficili e che dopo la fine della fossa dei Leoni a differenza delle castronerie scritte da qualcuno qua sopra non ha più nessun interesse economico o politico. Fanno striscioni (ricorderete contro il turco) soprattutto per questioni di campo ma in generale solo per questioni abbastanza gravi. Questo mercato abbastanza triste non è ritenuto un motivo così grave da protestare già ora ma vedrete che se sul campo dovessimo andar male allora lo faranno. Comunque io sto nella sud e l'abbonamento me lo son pagato coi miei soldi bonificati direttamente alla società. Sta roba del "pagati dal Milan per non protestare" o peggio "abbonamenti regalati"... a me fa veramente inca..are.


be probabilmente tu nella gerarchia della curva non conti nulla, o sbaglio?
no perchè si parla di quelli che comandano, mica di quelli che completano.


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be probabilmente tu nella gerarchia della curva non conti nulla, o sbaglio?
> no perchè si parla di quelli che comandano, mica di quelli che completano.


Questa è la vostra ennesima convinzione sbagliata. I "capi" della curva sono cattivih e delinquenti e se uno scrive e ragiona "allora non conta nullah"... bah
Son più di 20 anni che vado a San Siro e per più di 14 sono stato abbonato (e lo sono tuttora). Ho parlato e conosciuto praticamente con tutti quelli che voi chiamate capi. In gran parte persone normalissime. Io vivo a Torino e da Torino viene spesso con noi in pullman un ragazzo (oramai un signore) che era tra i fondatori della Fossa. Dovreste parlarci un secondo per capire quante ****.te scrivete...
Comunque nei vari gruppi di Torino non sono l'ultimo degli ******* se ci tieni a saperlo ma non vuol dire nulla. Siamo tutti tifosi e ragazzi che tifano Milan e che si divertono. Sta differenza tra capo e ultimo arrivato non esiste e non deve esistere ma in ogni caso ti farei una domanda... secondo te contano più 4/6/10 capi di 3/4/6000 persone? La verità è che chi è stato anche solo una volta nella sud quando legge certa roba capisce che chi la scrive nn ci è mai stato e ascolta tante storielle e si fa tanti film.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Questa è la vostra ennesima convinzione sbagliata. I "capi" della curva sono cattivih e delinquenti e se uno scrive e ragiona "allora non conta nullah"... bah
> Son più di 20 anni che vado a San Siro e per più di 14 sono stato abbonato (e lo sono tuttora). Ho parlato e conosciuto praticamente con tutti quelli che voi chiamate capi. In gran parte persone normalissime. Io vivo a Torino e da Torino viene spesso con noi in pullman un ragazzo (oramai un signore) che era tra i fondatori della Fossa. Dovreste parlarci un secondo per capire quante ****.te scrivete...
> Comunque nei vari gruppi di Torino non sono l'ultimo degli ******* se ci tieni a saperlo ma non vuol dire nulla. Siamo tutti tifosi e ragazzi che tifano Milan e che si divertono. Sta differenza tra capo e ultimo arrivato non esiste e non deve esistere ma in ogni caso ti farei una domanda... secondo te contano più 4/6/10 capi di 3/4/6000 persone? La verità è che chi è stato anche solo una volta nella sud quando legge certa roba capisce che chi la scrive nn ci è mai stato e ascolta tante storielle e si fa tanti film.


datti una calmata perchè io ho scritto solo quelle 3 righe.
qui non siamo in curva è.
per me contano più 10 capi che 10.000 persone. come in tutti gli ambiti della vita.
ma se è l'opposto allora complimenti per aver accettato che qualcuno prendesse a schiaffi dei ragazzetti a reggio, complimenti ottima pensata.
io chiudo ciao.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è una causa in corso da parte di Blue Skye, mi baso sulle loro accuse  penso che un neolaureato in giurisprudenza vincerebbe. Vediamo. Fine OT


La causa riguarda il fatto che non si sia tenuto conto di blue skye nella trattativa, non certo su quello che fai postato. Io comunque la chiudo qui. Lasciamo perdere certi argomenti.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La causa riguarda il fatto che non si sia tenuto conto di blue skye nella trattativa, non certo su quello che fai postato. Io comunque la chiudo qui. Lasciamo perdere certi argomenti.


Lasciamo perdere ma hai torto, lo riscrivo senza problemi perché nella causa in corso é sottinteso che Gerry Cardinale funga da prestanome. Chiaramente é un'accusa da verificare, ma é così.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere ma hai torto, lo riscrivo senza problemi perché nella causa in corso é sottinteso che Gerry Cardinale funga da prestanome. Chiaramente é un'accusa da verificare, ma é così.


Forse ricordo male ma non cambia nulla. Le accuse vanno dimostrate e si può beccare una querela per calunnia per nulla. Fine OT.


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> datti una calmata perchè io ho scritto solo quelle 3 righe.
> qui non siamo in curva è.
> per me contano più 10 capi che 10.000 persone. come in tutti gli ambiti della vita.
> ma se è l'opposto allora complimenti per aver accettato che qualcuno prendesse a schiaffi dei ragazzetti a reggio, complimenti ottima pensata.
> io chiudo ciao.


E figurati  meglio non rispondermi, cambiare discorso e parlare di una partita in trasferta!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Questa è la vostra ennesima convinzione sbagliata. I "capi" della curva sono cattivih e delinquenti e se uno scrive e ragiona "allora non conta nullah"... bah
> Son più di 20 anni che vado a San Siro e per più di 14 sono stato abbonato (e lo sono tuttora). Ho parlato e conosciuto praticamente con tutti quelli che voi chiamate capi. In gran parte persone normalissime. Io vivo a Torino e da Torino viene spesso con noi in pullman un ragazzo (oramai un signore) che era tra i fondatori della Fossa. Dovreste parlarci un secondo per capire quante ****.te scrivete...
> Comunque nei vari gruppi di Torino non sono l'ultimo degli ******* se ci tieni a saperlo ma non vuol dire nulla. Siamo tutti tifosi e ragazzi che tifano Milan e che si divertono. Sta differenza tra capo e ultimo arrivato non esiste e non deve esistere ma in ogni caso ti farei una domanda... secondo te contano più 4/6/10 capi di 3/4/6000 persone? La verità è che chi è stato anche solo una volta nella sud quando legge certa roba capisce che chi la scrive nn ci è mai stato e ascolta tante storielle e si fa tanti film.


La Curva Sud è l'unica che non contesta mai la proprietà. Eppure Elliot è la feccia peggiore, con questo passaggio di proprietà nebuloso e poco trasparente. Eppure va tutto bene, tanta gioia e felicità. Se era l'Inter o la Juve, ma anche il Real, quei proprietari allo stadio manco avrebbero potuto metterci piede.


----------



## cris (23 Luglio 2022)

Va be ma di che parliamo?
Talvolta sono stato in curva ma è palese che è comandata da poche decine di persone, anzi, meno.
Sicuramente Poco di buono, lo si percepisce subito, sin da quelli che pretendono che paghi tassa all ingresso della curva, imponendoti un “offerta”. Si percepisce immediatamente il malaffare, poi ci son un sacco di ragazzi che tifano e ci credono, ci mancherebbe.
Poi chi non vuole vedere non veda


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Curva Sud è l'unica che non contesta mai la proprietà. Eppure Elliot è la feccia peggiore, con questo passaggio di proprietà nebuloso e poco trasparente. Eppure va tutto bene, tanta gioia e felicità. Se era l'Inter o la Juve, ma anche il Real, quei proprietari allo stadio manco avrebbero potuto metterci piede.


Considera che la curva dei gobbi praticamente non esiste più e che non possono portare allo stadio bandiere o tamburi e che da quando agnelli è stato indagato per la storia della vendita e rivendita dei biglietti ha alzato i prezzi e tantissimi restano fuori. In tutto questo solo l'anno scorso una timida protesta.


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Va be ma di che parliamo?
> Talvolta sono stato in curva ma è palese che è comandata da poche decine di persone, anzi, meno.
> Sicuramente Poco di buono, lo si percepisce subito, sin da quelli che pretendono che paghi tassa all ingresso della curva, imponendoti un “offerta”. Si percepisce immediatamente il malaffare, poi ci son un sacco di ragazzi che tifano e ci credono, ci mancherebbe.
> Poi chi non vuole vedere non veda


Cioè fammi capire 4 ragazze pure carine ti hanno obbligato a fare un'offerta?  
Madre di Dio... le offerte vengono raccolte da 4 tipe e con quelle offerte totalmente volontarie ci si fanno le coreografie ma ok... capisco... in oramai 20 anni non mi ha mai obbligato nessuno. Le cose strane tutte qua accadono... bah


----------



## mandraghe (23 Luglio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> *Nessuno vi vieta di andare davanti a Casa Milan a protestare*. Troppo facile pretendere che faccia qualcosa la curva.
> Inoltre mi sembra un po’ esagerato iniziare ad esprimere in pubblico dei malcontenti dopo 2 mesi che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto nei quali non abbiamo venduto nessuna pedina importante. Non dico che bisogna essere contenti di un mercato che fino ad ora è nullo, ma organizzare proteste ad oggi mi sembra esagerato.




Ma figurati. Dietro una tastiera è tutto più semplice, specie insultare...


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Luglio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nessuno vi vieta di andare davanti a Casa Milan a protestare. Troppo facile pretendere che faccia qualcosa la curva.
> Inoltre mi sembra un po’ esagerato iniziare ad esprimere in pubblico dei malcontenti dopo 2 mesi che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto nei quali non abbiamo venduto nessuna pedina importante. Non dico che bisogna essere contenti di un mercato che fino ad ora è nullo, ma organizzare proteste ad oggi mi sembra esagerato.


Sciogliamo i gruppi organizzati allora


----------



## Baba (24 Luglio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Sciogliamo i gruppi organizzati allora


per me invece va benissimo se si limitano a tifare ,cantare e fare coreografie. I gruppi organizzati servono a questo.


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire 4 ragazze pure carine ti hanno obbligato a fare un'offerta?
> Madre di Dio... le offerte vengono raccolte da 4 tipe e con quelle offerte totalmente volontarie ci si fanno le coreografie ma ok... capisco... in oramai 20 anni non mi ha mai obbligato nessuno. Le cose strane tutte qua accadono... bah


Chi non vuole vedere continui a non vedere.

Mi importa meno di nulla, sembra che a te importi sin troppo

Aggiungo che la curva del milan essendo cosi grande, non ce alcun senso di appartenenza, si percepisce immediatamente di esser dei numeri da spennare a pro di quelle poche persone “al comando”.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Questa è la vostra ennesima convinzione sbagliata. I "capi" della curva sono cattivih e delinquenti e se uno scrive e ragiona "allora non conta nullah"... bah
> Son più di 20 anni che vado a San Siro e per più di 14 sono stato abbonato (e lo sono tuttora). Ho parlato e conosciuto praticamente con tutti quelli che voi chiamate capi. In gran parte persone normalissime. Io vivo a Torino e da Torino viene spesso con noi in pullman un ragazzo (oramai un signore) che era tra i fondatori della Fossa. Dovreste parlarci un secondo per capire quante ****.te scrivete...
> Comunque nei vari gruppi di Torino non sono l'ultimo degli ******* se ci tieni a saperlo ma non vuol dire nulla. Siamo tutti tifosi e ragazzi che tifano Milan e che si divertono. Sta differenza tra capo e ultimo arrivato non esiste e non deve esistere ma in ogni caso ti farei una domanda... secondo te contano più 4/6/10 capi di 3/4/6000 persone? La verità è che chi è stato anche solo una volta nella sud quando legge certa roba capisce che chi la scrive nn ci è mai stato e ascolta tante storielle e si fa tanti film.


Persone normalissime...


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Persone normalissime...


1) la curva a sassuolo stava in alto;
2) prendere come esempio sempre le partite in trasferta.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Luglio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Chi non vuole vedere continui a non vedere.
> 
> Mi importa meno di nulla, sembra che a te importi sin troppo
> 
> Aggiungo che la curva del milan essendo cosi grande, non ce alcun senso di appartenenza, si percepisce immediatamente di esser dei numeri da spennare a pro di quelle poche persone “al comando”.


Semplicemente non mi sta bene quando si fa pura disinformazione. 
Quando vuoi ci vediamo fuori da san siro e vieni con me nella sud e mi dirai.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> 1) la curva a sassuolo stava in alto;
> 2) prendere come esempio sempre le partite in trasferta.


In casa o trasferta sempre Cariatidi sono.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In casa o trasferta sempre Cariatidi sono.


Ma vedi che manco tu sai quello che scrivi! In casa ci sono quasi sempre le stesse persone, in trasferta cambia tutto perché ci sono in curva anche i tifosi milanisti che abitano vicino a dove sarà la partita e si cambia sempre. Ignoranza al livello top ma cosa vuoi che ti dica... hai ragione tu.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma vedi che manco tu sai quello che scrivi! In casa ci sono quasi sempre le stesse persone, in trasferta cambia tutto perché ci sono in curva anche i tifosi milanisti che abitano vicino a dove sarà la partita e si cambia sempre. Ignoranza al livello top ma cosa vuoi che ti dica... hai ragione tu.


Ignorante lo dai a tuo fratello. Magari sei anche uno di quelle cariatidi che stava dando schiaffi in quel momento.chiudo OT


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ignorante lo dai a tuo fratello. Magari sei anche uno di quelli che stava dando schiaffi in quel momento.chiudo OT


È complicato capire e leggere un messaggio intero vedo.
La curva a sassulo stava molto in alto e quindi lontano dal campo. Quelli che si pigliavano a schiaffi erano attaccati al campo ma ok fenomeno. Bravo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2022)

*Direi che 10 anni sono stati abbastanza per questo topic, e dopo 10 anni i contenuti non sono certo costruttivi.*


----------

